# Sticky  The Great Thread of Thumbs - what did you do with your Toro today?



## MagnumB

I'd like to propose that the mods consider making this as a sticky (I'm obviously at your mercy). I'd like to see sticky thread that engages conversation, every day, and is toro community focused. 

What have you done with your toro today? The mundane, the ridiculous, the downright stupid or fun. Post away. Remember safety first, and posting lessons learned is huge for new comers to the toro thread. 

I'd love to see Toro become a family, not just a repository for knowledge, I'd like to see it fulfill both purposes equally well. 

If your in. Just start! Mods, if your willing to give the sticky,a go so it doesn't get buried, I think any team building effort should be front and Center. And will benefit to constant exposure.

I'll start: to be continued.


----------



## MagnumB

1" of Snow

Fired up my 1128 OHXE 

Bravely tackled the snow on my driveway

Did I look ridiculous? Yup

Did I feel ridiculous? Yup

Do I care? Nope

The scraper bar did its thing. Cleaned it down to the pavement, it was a slush, ice mix. With so little snow it was still throwing it onto my neighbours driveway. Oops. Gotta fix that


----------



## jeepguy03

I repainted the inside of the chute on my 826. Hopefully that will make the snow flow through it a bit easier. It throws pretty decent with the impeller kit on there. Next summer I will do a total restore on this machine.

I need new skid shoes since the ones that are on there are shot.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

used the TORO leaf blower to clean up that crap that fell from the sky. the other day.


----------



## sscotsman

It's now a sticky! 
but I dont understand what the subject line means..
what does "great thread of thumbs" mean?

Scot


----------



## Grunt

I used my Toro 51984 gas blower/vac to clean up the yard today. I love this machine.


----------



## wfd44

Fixed it. 

My 8(5)-24 lost reverse last winter. Thought it was out of adjustment. Tried a couple of times to adjust the shifter and. By the time I got reverse I would start losing forward gears. One of th first things I found on the forum was a Toro service manual. So, I printed the page with the actual adjustment procedure for my machine. Went out to the shop this morning to give it one more shot before I buy a newer machine. Still nothing, run the adjustment way out and I lose forward again but only get notchy reverse. Ok, time to drop the belly pan and stand her on her nose. I forgot that unlike my dad's old 8-26 the smaller machine uses 2 drive discs and one friction wheel. The bolt was missing that holds the reverse drive disc onto the shaft. 76 cents for a 1/4-20x2 bolt and nylon nut and re-adjust the shift linkage and lo and behold - 3 forward gears and 2 more in reverse.


----------



## MagnumB

sscotsman said:


> It's now a sticky!
> but I dont understand what the subject line means..
> what does "great thread of thumbs" mean?
> 
> Scot


Sincere thanks Scot!

The thumbs reference is sort of tongue in cheek for the way many of us type on tablets - also, thumbs such as thumbnails (pics) etc. It works on a couple levels. But generally speaking it's a unique title  

Also, it's trending a little online. Thumbs can also refer to thumbs up or down for your product, experience with a situation or what have you. 

And finally, people won't forget the name  I'm typing right now with my thumbs on my iPad or phone  

Hope that explanation makes sense.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I didn't do a thing to my toro's, I'm making spagetti


----------



## MagnumB

Well, as of today I started running Aspen Fuel in my Power Equipment. Nice thing is, if you are anything like me and terminally forget to drain the gas from your snowblower every year, this will fix the problem. 

It's not cheap, but it has a stabile shelf life of 5 years at least. So it's the last tank I run in the snowblower, and it will start up like its brand new 6months later. 

I might run it this season, depending how much snow we have, but it solves the problem of having jerrycans of old fuel sitting around. 

What I've noticed so far? Burns cleaner, has a different smell to it. Not headache inducing. 

My understanding is that Toro and B&S run Aspen for Performance testing and break in. They don't need to drain the carbs either and ship their units with Aspen in the bowl. It's the only fuel the government allows them to do that with. So it cuts down on draining waste etc. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

MagnumB said:


> Well, as of today I started running Aspen Fuel in my Power Equipment. Nice thing is, if you are anything like me and terminally forget to drain the gas from your snowblower every year, this will fix the problem.
> 
> It's not cheap, but it has a stabile shelf life of 5 years at least. So it's the last tank I run in the snowblower, and it will start up like its brand new 6months later.
> 
> I might run it this season, depending how much snow we have, but it solves the problem of having jerrycans of old fuel sitting around.
> 
> What I've noticed so far? Burns cleaner, has a different smell to it. Not headache inducing.
> 
> My understanding is that Toro and B&S run Aspen for Performance testing and break in. They don't need to drain the carbs either and ship their units with Aspen in the bowl. It's the only fuel the government allows them to do that with. So it cuts down on draining waste etc.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


where in the name of ZEUS do you find that stuff up here in MINNESOTA.


----------



## MagnumB

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> where in the name of ZEUS do you find that stuff up here in MINNESOTA.


I'll take a look around and see what I can find out. I'm WAYYYY up north from there in Central ALBERTA. So if I can find it here, surely we will have hope finding it there. 

It is sold at the dealer level for power equipment. So any of your local PE dealers might be a start. 

I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## jeepguy03

I haven't seen anything like that around here. The only non-ethanol fuel I've seen here is the Trufuel stuff but that is for 2 cycle equipment.

Honestly, the best solution I've found personally is to use a double dose of marine Sta-Bil in the fuel cans when I fill them up. The Sta-Bil directions say to use 1 ounce for every 5 gallons for storage. I use 2 ounces per 5 gallons and haven't had one carb issue since. I had carb issues before using sta-bil, and now they have been eliminated. I also recommend this to my small engine repair customers and they have all been successful as well. I usually have 10 gallons of gas on hand, and a bunch of power equipment that sits for extended periods of time like snow blowers, generators, leaf blowers, etc.

At first I tried draining the gas. It prevented the carbs from corroding if I emptied them COMPLETELY (requires removing the bowl), but I found that on some engines the bowl gaskets and other rubber parts would dry out and crack. In some cases it ruined fuel lines. I think it is much easier to just add a double dose of Sta-Bil to the cans when I fill them up.

My 1980 Little Wonder leaf blower has a 5 hp Briggs. It had a full tank of fuel in it from last fall treated with the marine sta-bil. It fired up on the second pull this season and runs perfect.


----------



## Hanky

I brought my baby home and took pictures of it then sent out to friends, every said the same hope you don't get to use it.


----------



## Grunt

Hanky said:


> I brought my baby home and took pictures of it then sent out to friends, every said the same hope you don't get to use it.


I guess we are not your friends.


----------



## crazzywolfie

MagnumB said:


> I'll take a look around and see what I can find out. I'm WAYYYY up north from there in Central ALBERTA. So if I can find it here, surely we will have hope finding it there.
> 
> It is sold at the dealer level for power equipment. So any of your local PE dealers might be a start.
> 
> I'll let you know what I find out.


actually most gas station up here in Canada offer ethanol free gas in the form of premium gas. most pumps usually post what they contain. as far as i know all shell stations carry ethanol free premium at all their stations.


----------



## jeepguy03

I changed the belts on the 826, both the auger and drive belts. I also popped the pan off the bottom and greased the shaft that the drive wheel slides on. It shifts a bit smoother now. I cleaned the rubber drive disk and the metal friction plate with a paper towel and some gasoline. It had a bit of grime on it but is shiny clean now. 

I also changed the spark plug, I'll probably do the engine oil and gear box oil tomorrow after work.


----------



## MagnumB

jeepguy03 said:


> I changed the belts on the 826, both the auger and drive belts. I also popped the pan off the bottom and greased the shaft that the drive wheel slides on. It shifts a bit smoother now. I cleaned the rubber drive disk and the metal friction plate with a paper towel and some gasoline. It had a bit of grime on it but is shiny clean now.
> 
> I also changed the spark plug, I'll probably do the engine oil and gear box oil tomorrow after work.


I'm a big fan of the drum auger...the good old days....sigh....which sadly feel like yesterday (because it was). I saw a power shift at the dealer the other day. Great shape. The thought of my wife killing my face put an end to any designs on collecting machines. Even if it is preserving history


----------



## micah68kj

I'll be walking past my Toro today.


----------



## MagnumB

*A Season for Safety*

Remember, don't forget where you put your dog. 










That being said, this could be an excellent new performance metric. What's the dog power rating of your machine?

I couldn't resist. Let the fun begin!


----------



## MagnumB

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHAT DID I DOOOOOOOOOOO with my TORO today???? NOTHING


I moved mine. Now, I think there is to be some snow tomorrow....here's hoping its a good amount vs. a skiff. POWERSHIFT! I still have to get you the info on the Aspen fuel. I'll try and remember to do that in the next day or so.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

when i get home i'm going to start up the ccr3000e


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> I didn't do a thing to my toro's, I'm making spagetti


 are u sure it's not 4 them.


----------



## Hanky

Moved mine so I can, so I can feel good about buying it with out snow on the ground.


----------



## db9938

Alright, got my shoes back from the welding lab. Going to get them cleaned up after bit, and ready for paint this weekend. Supposed to be in the 50's.... Might even get the whole thing back together.


----------



## gibbs296

Checked the air in the tires that I repaired a few weeks back, ok so far. Need to install one bolt missing from the recoil and change auger gear case oil this weekend. Still snacking on the rice crispy bars the elderly lady across the street gave me for doing her driveway. Thanks Toro!


----------



## gibbs296

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHAT DID I DOOOOOOOOOOO with my TORO'S today????? gave all hugs and kisses.


Most definitely the right thing to do, shoveling sucks big time!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

gibbs296 said:


> Most definitely the right thing to do, shoveling sucks big time!!


I see you have returned there BROTHER GIBBS.


----------



## gibbs296

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I see you have returned there BROTHER GIBBS.


Wife and grandkids were running me ragged, but it's showtime/snow time now!!!


----------



## MagnumB

Nul


----------



## Hanky

Wife thinks OR knows I am crazy spent 30 minutes shovelling my snow into a windrow so I could try out my 1128. 1 in of snow in a 20ft x75ft drive is hardly a test but fun.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

WHAT DID I DOOOOOOOOOOO with my TORO'S today. moved them around in the garage so I could play with my stock pile of drywall.


----------



## dbert

Hanky said:


> Wife thinks OR knows I am crazy spent 30 minutes shovelling my snow into a windrow so I could try out my 1128. 1 in of snow in a 20ft x75ft drive is hardly a test but fun.


That cracked me up.


----------



## db9938

Well, we went to Sams to get stuff for turkey day. We came back, I finally got to the the garage to get the Hondas shoes painted. Saw the thermo hit 58F.


----------



## Sid

I put the last two pieces of lawn on top of my 0 Turn for the winter.
Sid


----------



## Hanky

Check the air in tires, so I can go to the Snow Blower races on my block.


----------



## countryboymo

Stripped a bad 621 and 418 motor of carbs coils starters and heads for ebay. trying to decide if I want to sell as one parts lot per motor or break the parts up except for the starter flywheel and recoil assemblies.. Buy it now or best offer... or auction or buy it now option. Time to make some return on this project to jump on another!


----------



## derfnl

Hey, newb here. I have a Toro 926 OXE that more than deals with our Newfoundland wet winters and frozen chunks of ice. 

I've had it moved into the garage from the shed for a few weeks new. Last night I touched up all the rust spots, added drift cutters, did all the maitenance checks and decided to start her up. She started first pull on the stabilized fuel from last year. 

We've only have a few cm of measurable snow so far... but our time will come. 10ft of snowfall on average every year


----------



## Hanky

Got almost 2 in of wet snow so I am dancing for more for a real test will see if I can use my New Toro soon


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I stopped at bob's shop to get a couple of sparkin' bolts for my ccr3000E and my brothers 2450E. I got a new primer bulb for my brothers machine also. seeing that I didn't have the hitch rack on I didn't bring the powershift home. dave told me earlier in the day that he would bring my skids with him tomorrow when he arrives at henry's


----------



## Hanky

Check it over good have 1 hr on it and now 10 in of wet snow. Town plow truck went by and my Blower is calling me.


----------



## threeputtpar

Not today but yesterday I used the 824 Powershift to do the EOD stuff to see how it's running this season. We had 4" of snow overnight, and the pile at the end of the drive was decent.

It's not running as well as it did last year, and didn't throw the snow as far as I expected. Not good considering I have it listed on CL right now as I want to get back to 1 machine in the garage.

While at the local OPE shop to get some info, I casually asked if they buy used blowers to resell. He said that they usually will if I was buying a new one and asked what I had. I told him and his answer was "that's already 14 years old so we'd probably only offer $25 towards a new machine". Insulting! And as I left, right there at the door was a used 1132 Powershift with the B&S engine in the same rusty condition as my 824 that they were selling for $595. I hope that price includes the KY jelly!


----------



## countryboymo

I put the new motor in my first 418zr and got lucky and found a deal on the electric start version so it is the same as a ze. $225.00 invested in it and I am now onto calculating if the second 418 should just be sold as parts or rebuilt. My 620e is going to be by far my best deal with $160.00 total in it. 

I think #2 418 is going to end up with a total investment of 275.00 since it needs the chute also. I might just hang on to the second one for another good engine deal.


----------



## MagnumB

Good work folks! Some great posts. 

There is a snow fall warning issued by Environment Canada for today and tomorrow. So I will be putting my Darling "Elevun Twenny Ate" to work today &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56397;

I'll do my best to grab some pics. And post!


----------



## Hanky

MagnumB said:


> Good work folks! Some great posts.
> 
> There is a snow fall warning issued by Environment Canada for today and tomorrow. So I will be putting my Darling "Elevun Twenny Ate" to work today &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56397;
> 
> I'll do my best to grab some pics. And post!


 Then we will know if you really have the big RED machine


----------



## Hanky

Made a 24 flat of Beer did a neighbors driveway so he can walk around his RV........


----------



## UNDERTAKER

WHAT DID I DOOOOOOO with my TORO today. used the leaf blower and the baby blower to clean up the stuff that my neighbor didn't.


----------



## MagnumB

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHAT DID I DOOOOOOO with my TORO today. used the leaf blower and the baby blower to clean up the stuff that my neighbor didn't.


You getting good snow in your area PowerShift?


----------



## classiccat

Big Red ('89 824) just got some love. 

Carb cleaning/rebuild, pulled the flywheel to check the ignition / key before hitting the wet, white stuff (_I thought I had a timing issue_). 

Blew through the driveway and made enough dog-runs to keep my mutt slim & trim 

Happy Snow Season Folks!!!


----------



## Hanky

Topped up gas and in a few hrs. will be out when the snow stops.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

MagnumB said:


> You getting good snow in your area PowerShift?


 NO just dustings of 1-3 inches at a time. nothing for THE BROTHERS to worry about. I let the baby deal with that stuff. I might not even use them at all this year.


----------



## Hanky

Time for a oil change today 8 hrs. use this week.


----------



## Hanky

Moved super Toro in the garage, just waiting for a set of Armor Skids. Then bring on the snow.


----------



## countryboymo

My plans for profit rebuilding a few new SS blowers that were ran with no oil and blew up hit a pothole. My brother caught wind of it and is probably going to buy a 418ze from me for 220.00. 2.00 profit. 

I sold some parts off the blown 621e motor that is now my personal unit and now have 135.00 total invested in it. If I sell the electric start off the old motor for 35 I will have 100.00 in it and it is a like new 2014 model.

I have one more 418 that is in more pieces but I think I can build it to like new with a new factory motor and make 75.00 cash profit between it and selling parts off the blown motor. I guess I am not doing too bad on this venture after all even if I sell one to my brother for no profit.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the weather is warm by December standards and I should go out and start the 2450E but I have a pain in my neck and don't feel like doing much of anything


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> the weather is warm by December standards and I should go out and start the 2450E but I have a pain in my neck and don't feel like doing much of anything


 I told you back in the early spring that it would be a EL-NINO winter here.


----------



## Hanky

With freezing rain today and no snow till Thursday I can only hope the snow comes of the garage roof on the deck for 1128 to get a workout.


----------



## Hanky

Got the deck blew off. Went through the wet heavy stuff like a Champ. Bring on some more snow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Moved SR around again so I could tape the drywall..


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nothing, came home from henry's and could hardly hold my head up. my 2450E still needs to be started and I haven't gone back to bob's to get the powershift


----------



## db9938

Don't feel bad, other than the homework/dinner dance, I haven't been able to accomplish much of anything.


----------



## Hanky

Looks like it is a wash out with rain, so check oil day in 1128


----------



## Bonzohansen

got to go out and get more nickle & dime parts tonight.


----------



## Hanky

Get to pick up my 1128 from the dealer had a few small item corrected. Snow is coming this weekend


----------



## Molly2175

Glad I found this thread. I had one Toro 6/24 Powershift before this year. Got interested in older Toros with the semi-auto shift. Now have a 70's ish 8/32 and 1980 8/26. Both acquired for cheap. Glad I have found this site. Just reading the threads has helped me with fixes for both machines. I have a couple questions about repairs-Toro related. Seeking a proper direction to address the questions to.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Molly2175 said:


> Glad I found this thread. I had one Toro 6/24 Powershift before this year. Got interested in older Toros with the semi-auto shift. Now have a 70's ish 8/32 and 1980 8/26. Both acquired for cheap. Glad I have found this site. Just reading the threads has helped me with fixes for both machines. I have a couple questions about repairs-Toro related. Seeking a proper direction to address the questions to.


what is it you need??????????????????


----------



## Hanky

Check over my baby and made sure it is ready for the next big one.


----------



## sscotsman

Molly2175 said:


> Glad I found this thread. I had one Toro 6/24 Powershift before this year. Got interested in older Toros with the semi-auto shift. Now have a 70's ish 8/32 and 1980 8/26. Both acquired for cheap. Glad I have found this site. Just reading the threads has helped me with fixes for both machines. I have a couple questions about repairs-Toro related. Seeking a proper direction to address the questions to.


Molly, welcome to the forum! I'm out on the west side of Rochester..

The proper direction to address any Toro questions would be, this direction: 
Toro Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums

Scot


----------



## db9938

Theres plenty of folks here that will help you getting your hands dirty. Best of luck getting things running as they should.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello molly, welcome to *SBF!!* so what happened to the 624 powershift, do you still have it


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I think she done gave up on this place already.


----------



## Hanky

Working on making a small weight bar for 1128 in the front so the EOD snow. Will not be a problem of the bucket riding up.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

got home from henry's about 13:00, I loaded my brothers toro ccr2450E on the van along with some stuff for mom and went and played delivery boy, too bad i don't have the brown van anymore


----------



## joee5

Went out and hoped the old 826 I just got the other day would start. It roared to life on the first pull. Shifted her into gear and moved her from the front of the house to the backyard.


----------



## Hanky

Looks like a quite day here no snow again, gas tank is still full.


----------



## Hanky

Might have to add a some gas treatment so the gas stays good this winter, blue sky and sunny, no snow yet.


----------



## Hanky

Got just over 3 in of light snow so I played with Toro, hardly enough to blow. But I felt good doing it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I looked at my 826 today


----------



## Hanky

I got mad at the dealer and Toro said I should of bought a Red Honda..


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> I looked at my 826 today


 thought you were going to sell it. have you got the other home yet. there MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER????????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> thought you were going to sell it. have you got the other home yet. there MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER????????????


i'll be bringing it home tomorrow. I was at the shop early today to replace the auger bearing. bob or don would have helped me load the powershift on the van but I didn't have anyone to help me unload it once home


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> i'll be bringing it home tomorrow. I was at the shop early today to replace the auger bearing. bob or don would have helped me load the powershift on the van but I didn't have anyone to help me unload it once home


 was it the augers or the impeller bearing that was replaced.??????????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard

sorry about that, we replaced the impeller bearing


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> sorry about that, we replaced the impeller bearing


 Good job there DOC DETROIT.


----------



## Hanky

Unloaded the 1128 from a visit to the Drs. office. Still not fixed correctly. Not the way I wanted to end the year.


----------



## scvcando

POWERSHIFT93 What a way to start the New Year! "The Brothers are Resting in Peace!" All set up and ready to go! It will snow you know!? I Love all of you guys'/gals' commitment to the site! Is kinda fun as a recent joiner to see the camaraderie! Happy New Year to All!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I just got in from bob's shop, I replaced the fuel and primer lines then bought my powershift home


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> I just got in from bob's shop, I replaced the fuel and primer lines then bought my powershift home


 well it about time. that made it back to your hood there. MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER..


----------



## Hanky

Looks like one more day with no snow.


----------



## Zavie

Was near 50° here in the sun yesterday. After everyone left I went out and got going
on the 524 carb tuning. Put carb adjustments back to initial set up points then fine
tuned for better running. Had no throttle response so I adjusted governor. Now very
good throttle. Lots of power on the run setting and now when I move the lever to stop, it stops. Seems to have plenty of power when I ran it around my yard up and down hills with the impeller engaged it was strong. Need some snow to be sure.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

its 33F but raining, I didn't want to work on the powershift in the rain. I went to the hardware store to pick up some stainless nuts, bolts, and washers so I can get the micah skids installed. on the way home I stopped by for a short visit with my friend ken. he picked up a toro 824 powerthrow with electric start from one of his co-workers. the oil had been changed so I had him order some armor skids for his new machine. sorry no pic's I forgot my phone


----------



## Hanky

Got 2in of snow and snowing hard should have a 1ft. or more by tonight.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

raining here still but snow is being reported just north of me, we might get some snow out of this later today


----------



## Hanky

Going to be a great day 5 in and snowing hard, have to wait a couple of hrs till neighbours get up. Then the fun begins at 8:00.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

its snowing here my brother, I might get to use the 521E later today


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> its snowing here my brother, I might get to use the 521E later today


 why don't you break out that spiffy new POWERSHIFT of yours.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why don't you break out that spiffy new POWERSHIFT of yours.


we are only going to get two to three inches of snow


----------



## Hanky

On 1-7-15 when I was done blowing snow of the deck from garage roof , I washed blower of to make sure no wet snow was left in the impeller. So today I will make sure nothing is frozen so I am good to go for the next snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the 52E got a little workout, I wrote about it here
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...25065-snow-stories-winter-2014-2015-a-12.html


----------



## Pathfinder13

I let my Toro idle in the drveway a little today, new engine break-in period, will continue tomorrow. New 8hp Predator 301cc ;-) All the work is done except the snow guards, I'll tackle that over the weekend.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ON 1-11-2015. THE BROTHERS are still RESTING IN PEACE..


your needle is stuck


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> your needle is stuck


 WHAT do you mean there BROTHER DETROIT.. I want you to e-mail me pics of that POWERSHIFT. with the DIFFY KIT showing.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHAT do you mean there BROTHER DETROIT.. I want you to e-mail me pics of that POWERSHIFT. with the DIFFY KIT showing.


" the brothers of destruction are resting in peace "
" the brothers of destruction are resting in peace "
" the brothers of destruction are resting in peace "
that's what old record players would do when there was a scratch on the record, the needle would get stuck 
i'll get you a pic of the powershift diffy when it warms up some, I don't even want to go put the new micah II skids on


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> " the brothers of destruction are resting in peace "
> " the brothers of destruction are resting in peace "
> " the brothers of destruction are resting in peace "
> that's what old record players would do when there was a scratch on the record, the needle would get stuck
> i'll get you a pic of the powershift diffy when it warms up some, I don't even want to go put the new micah II skids on


 I told you it would be an EL-NINO winter for us.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it started snowing and the temp started rising last nite. we only got about four inches by the time it stopped snowing today but it was pretty wet and heavy. when I got home from henry's I took the ccr 3000E, it was doing a fine jub but didn't last long. one of the bolts that hold the paddle to the auger came out. the paddle was banging around in the housing and rather that tear up the housing I parked it and got the 521E out. 90% of the snow I cleared was with the 521E. once done and everything was cleaned up and put away I took the bolts out of the ccr 2000 auger I had in my basement, i'll get one of the bolts in the ccr 3000E later this week


----------



## Hanky

My baby is resting in the garage waiting for more white powder to fall.


----------



## Zavie

My Toro? Out and about on this nice sunny day!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I was at my mom's earlier today giving the 3650E a workout in the snow that fell yesterday


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it was nice to come home and not do anything with a toro today


----------



## detdrbuzzard

got home from henry's and took the pizza left over from lunch in the house. then went to the garage to work on the ccr 3000E and the powershift, lost the bolt to hold the paddle on somewhere in the garage so on to the powershift. I was going to put the micah II skids on the powershift but I have carrage bolts, they won't work so that project is on hold also


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> got home from henry's and took the pizza left over from lunch in the house. then went to the garage to work on the ccr 3000E and the powershift, lost the bolt to hold the paddle on somewhere in the garage so on to the powershift. I was going to put the micah II skids on the powershift but I have carrage bolts, they won't work so that project is on hold also


 those are 5/16 by 1 inch. two of them you need nuts for. the other 2 bolt up to the scraper bar there. MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> those are 5/16 by 1 inch. two of them you need nuts for. the other 2 bolt up to the scraper bar there. MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.


the carrage bolts are the correct size but, well you know the answer to that 
i'll have to get another bolt out of the ccr 2000 auger for the ccr 3000E


----------



## dbert

We get to see some of Todd's drywall work. 
bro pic with drywall
Looks like you are going to have a nice space there when you are done.
I'd say you use about double the screws that I do. It's not going to come loose.


----------



## db9938

I'd say triple, but that's me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

dbert said:


> We get to see some of Todd's drywall work.
> bro pic with drywall
> Looks like you are going to have a nice space there when you are done.
> I'd say you use about double the screws that I do. It's not going to come loose.


 I had no choice I ended up re insulating all the walls. the new stuff is a better grade. had to screw them down close to pull the drywall even down. oh what fun that was.


----------



## Hanky

Got up this fine morning with 5 in of heavy snow so El Toro and I get to bond today.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it rained most of the morning, i'll get out tomorrow and do something with the toro's,


----------



## Pathfinder13

I moved the Toro aside to bring in some wood for a project. Still no snow :-(


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we got some snow today. when it first stopped snowing there was close to three inches of snow on the ground but as the temp rose up it snow melted down and by the time I got home from henry's I used a broom to clear the driveway and walkway at my house and my neighbors. I was hoping to use the ccr 3000E again


----------



## Hanky

The big one 1128 is just waiting for snow maybe this weekend. Only about 17 or 18 hrs. of use this winter, not enough hrs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I put the ccr 3000E back in the garage


----------



## classiccat

Fine tuned Big Red for MAXIMUM CHAOS if /when the big noreaster hits us this weekend!!!!


----------



## Pathfinder13

*Got er' ready for whatever falls*

I finished the throttle cable mod today, added the plate and fast-slow label. Also drained out the break-in oil on the new 301cc Predator, and put in the Mobil1. Ran it around the driveway once in a couple different gears and tested the auger engagement. Happy to report that all is looking good at this time.
Engagement at 1800 rpm idle doesn't even make this engine studder, even with the impeller kit slightly dragging the housing. Tomorrow we are "supposed to" be getting 5-8 inches of wet snow FINALLY and I'm really hoping it happens, been really wanting to test this new combination. Surely will be a nice test after the plow goes by at the EOD  Hoping the impeller kit and extra torque blows it accross the street


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Pathfinder13 said:


> I finished the throttle cable mod today, added the plate and fast-slow label. Also drained out the break-in oil on the new 301cc Predator, and put in the Mobil1. Ran it around the driveway once in a couple different gears and tested the auger engagement. Happy to report that all is looking good at this time.
> Engagement at 1800 rpm idle doesn't even make this engine studder, even with the impeller kit slightly dragging the housing. Tomorrow we are "supposed to" be getting 5-8 inches of wet snow FINALLY and I'm really hoping it happens, been really wanting to test this new combination. Surely will be a nice test after the plow goes by at the EOD  Hoping the impeller kit and extra torque blows it accross the street


MAZEL TOV there.


----------



## Hanky

Day 8 with out new snow and am not happy. Toro looks lonely in garage.


----------



## Pathfinder13

I double checked my new belts after running them first time yesterday, they needed some cable readjustments now that they are breaking in. It was tough to get perfect adjustment the first time because they were stiff from being in the sleeve on the store shelf for so long. Kevlar belts from tractor supply. Looking good now and ready for the big storm !  Also readjusted the skids after I brought it in the garage on the flat slab of concrete 

Looks like a snow day is coming this week I'm sure they will cancel my work on Tuesday and I'll be out there using the Powershift


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Hanky said:


> Day 8 with out new snow and am not happy. Toro looks lonely in garage.


you should go out and sit with so its not lonely


----------



## Zavie

Got mine out and did some yard clean up. Have been thinking about a Briggs repower, but it started right up and idled great and ran great! WOW!


----------



## micah68kj

Zavie said:


> Got mine out and did some yard clean up. Have been thinking about a Briggs repower, but it started right up and idled great and ran great! WOW!


Do you have a belt cover for your blower?


----------



## Zavie

micah68kj said:


> Do you have a belt cover for your blower?


Yes, I do. I had it off to inspect the belts. Also wanted to check auger pulley and idler pulleys. Everything was A-OK. Can't wait for some "real" snow. Yard cleanup is OK but I want the fresh stuff.


----------



## joee5

Unloaded it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

after my mishap at henrys the doc dilated my eyes so he could check them, I'm still getting a head ach from bright light so I can't do a thing with my toro's


----------



## db9938

detdrbuzzard said:


> after my mishap at henrys the doc dilated my eyes so he could check them, I'm still getting a head ach from bright light so I can't do a thing with my toro's


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

db9938 said:


> Sorry to hear that.


everything seems ok but the light from the monitor is starting to bother my eyes so I'm going to get off the computer until tomorrow


----------



## db9938

Yeah, when it comes to eye injuries, the best thing is to keep them closed.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I thought it best not to be out if I didn't have to, still having problems with the eye, not as bad as yesterday though. I was going to take the 521 up to the shop today and install the impeller kit now I think it would be best to let bob install it and for me to stay in as much as possable


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I talked to my friend bob and told him about my eye problem and he told me to drop off the 521E so he could install the impeller kit. he's never installed one and wants to see how well it works and if it's something he would want to sell to other customers, mine is getting installed free


----------



## Pathfinder13

detdrbuzzard said:


> I talked to my friend bob and told him about my eye problem and he told me to drop off the 521E so he could install the impeller kit. he's never installed one and wants to see how well it works and if it's something he would want to sell to other customers, mine is getting installed free


I hope your eye gets better. Take it easy, maybe use a patch in real cold air. 

You will like the kit it really cranks up the capability of the machine. You only need two of four impeller blades done, or all three if you have three. I think you will be pleased with it !

My recent repower combined with the kit runs strong, in wind driven drifts taller than the bucket it was unstoppable.


----------



## joee5

Checked the gas tank.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Pathfinder13 said:


> I hope your eye gets better. Take it easy, maybe use a patch in real cold air.
> 
> You will like the kit it really cranks up the capability of the machine. You only need two of four impeller blades done, or all three if you have three. I think you will be pleased with it !
> 
> My recent repower combined with the kit runs strong, in wind driven drifts taller than the bucket it was unstoppable.


I'm trying to get the eye back to normal but having big time problems with light, too bright. sun light, way too bright
thanks for the info on the impeller kit, we probably won't have enough snow in the next two days to try it out on. the 521 has three blades and bob is going put the kit on each blade


----------



## detdrbuzzard

my toro team is at the ready


----------



## Pathfinder13

The Toro is ready and waiting, but I'm letting it rest as I have a headcold.  I think by Monday it will be needed here again


----------



## joee5

Today I glanced at it briefly as I passed through the garage


----------



## Pathfinder13

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm trying to get the eye back to normal but having big time problems with light, too bright. sun light, way too bright
> thanks for the info on the impeller kit, we probably won't have enough snow in the next two days to try it out on. the 521 has three blades and bob is going put the kit on each blade


That sounds great. let us know how she throws ;-)


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Pathfinder13 said:


> That sounds great. let us know how she throws ;-)


I'm hoping to get the 521E back tomorrow for the snow they say we are getting this weekend. i'll use the powershift at home and for the neighbors but I want to take the 521E over to mom's and use it there


----------



## Hanky

12 days with out snow I am getting upset. Tired of just looking at my blower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Hanky said:


> 12 days with out snow I am getting upset. Tired of just looking at my blower.


you do know there is a cure for that. go some place warm for awhile.


----------



## Hanky

I wanted to do the LED light mod and our snow has come at night have not run mine in the afternoon let alone at night. Hard to get the minster of finance to approve when never been in the dark with it. Any hints as what to say or do??????????????


----------



## Hanky

Looked at El Toro this afternoon we are to get a little snow this week, we are ready.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

they say we are getting snow late tonite or early tomorrow morning, I hope there is enough on the ground to test the powershift before heading to mom's. the 521E is still with bob so I might have to take the powershift to mom's if there is enough snow


----------



## classiccat

leaned big red's main fuel chugger by 1/8th...and thats about it  some snow to throw around predicted for Monday... at Snookie's old stompin' grounds


----------



## detdrbuzzard

its snowing here. I have a neighbor that always helps me out but he has never used a snowblower so around 11a I'm going to get the ccr 3000E out of the garage and show him how to use it. bob never called so the 521E is still at the shop so if there are any two stage lessons it will be with the powershift


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I used the ccr 3000E here at home to clear the 3-6 inches of snow. while it is quieter then the 2450 or 3650 it doesn't seem to have the power of the r-tek powered machines. no paddles came loose ( or anything else ) this time out. traffic was moving pretty good on the way to mom's, I rolled along at 45mph. not bad for such a snowy day. the electric starter stopped working on the 3650E that's at mom's so I had to yank on the cord to get it started. my buddy alexander heard me blowing snow and came out to blow snow with his 3650R, by the way he was yanking on the pull cord you wouldn't think so. I don't know how many times he tried before I went to see what was going on but he pulled the cord about nine more times with nothing happening. I gave it one good pull and it was running. the snow was 5- 8 inches deep but our 3650's powered through it with no broken paddles


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the drive home was much slower, there were a few times when I made it up to 40mph, I made a stop at yellow bag before making it home. I relaxed for about 45 minutes then went out again because there was 8-12 inches on the ground when I got home. seeing that bob still has the 521E I had and wanted to use the powershift! I'm glad that when bob and I installed the diffy kit that I put a new electric starter on cause I needed it today. the diffy kit made it easy to turn around, I like it!! seeing that I would normally use the 521E the powershift felt heavy but fun to use, it handled all the snow and drifts ( wind is blowing at 17mph ). I found my self in the wrong gear a few times but the 8hp Tecumseh never missed a beat. I'm very happy with the powershift even if it is the first time I've used it


----------



## Grunt

13+ inches and still falling, rather still blowing, with the 30+ mph winds. Tomorrow will be a busy day for both of the Toro's.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

one thing I forgot to tell you guys is that the micah II skids worked fantastic!! the tree root has lifted one of the concrete slabs about 1/2" higher than the other. the 521 being so compact glides right over it with the armor skids but you know there is a step in the pavement. the powershift with the micah II skids glided over this section of pavement like it wasn't there. great job on the micah II skids and thanks joe


----------



## JerryD

*It's amazing how well snow blowers sell when there is snow!*

Over the summer I bought a Toro 826 for $50.00 that ran great but wouldn't go into gear after sitting next to a shed for the summer. I cleaned the massive mouse nest out of the drive compartment, lubed up the shaft and chains, reassembled it and all was great. 
Winter began and I put it out front during the daytime hours with a "For Sale" sign on it every day since the 1st of December and I never got a call.
I was in the middle of clearing my driveway with my other old Toro when my neighbor from across the street walked up and handed me $200.00 and said he was done shoveling snow and he wants my snow blower. I gave him a quick lesson on how to use it, filled the gas tank and off he went. 
I finished up on my driveway, went in the house to warm up and noticed he was just about done with his driveway, 20 minutes later there was a knock on the door and here he was with a case of beer and a big smile on his face. I invited him in for a beer or two and while we were talking I received 4 calls for the snow blower. I wish I had more to sell!

Jerry....


----------



## detdrbuzzard

JerryD said:


> Over the summer I bought a Toro 826 for $50.00 that ran great but wouldn't go into gear after sitting next to a shed for the summer. I cleaned the massive mouse nest out of the drive compartment, lubed up the shaft and chains, reassembled it and all was great.
> Winter began and I put it out front during the daytime hours with a "For Sale" sign on it every day since the 1st of December and I never got a call.
> I was in the middle of clearing my driveway with my other old Toro when my neighbor from across the street walked up and handed me $200.00 and said he was done shoveling snow and he wants my snow blower. I gave him a quick lesson on how to use it, filled the gas tank and off he went.
> I finished up on my driveway, went in the house to warm up and noticed he was just about done with his driveway, 20 minutes later there was a knock on the door and here he was with a case of beer and a big smile on his face. I invited him in for a beer or two and while we were talking I received 4 calls for the snow blower. I wish I had more to sell!
> 
> Jerry....


when it snows about everyone wants a snowblower. I just talked to my buddy that has my 521R and I think he wants to buy it, he's been using it for two winters now and seeing that I have the 521E, the powershift and the 826 I'm ready to let the 521R go


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> one thing I forgot to tell you guys is that the micah II skids worked fantastic!! the tree root has lifted one of the concrete slabs about 1/2" higher than the other. the 521 being so compact glides right over it with the armor skids but you know there is a step in the pavement. the powershift with the micah II skids glided over this section of pavement like it wasn't there. great job on the micah II skids and thanks joe


 STILL WAITING on those PICS. THERE MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

JerryD said:


> Over the summer I bought a Toro 826 for $50.00 that ran great but wouldn't go into gear after sitting next to a shed for the summer. I cleaned the massive mouse nest out of the drive compartment, lubed up the shaft and chains, reassembled it and all was great.
> Winter began and I put it out front during the daytime hours with a "For Sale" sign on it every day since the 1st of December and I never got a call.
> I was in the middle of clearing my driveway with my other old Toro when my neighbor from across the street walked up and handed me $200.00 and said he was done shoveling snow and he wants my snow blower. I gave him a quick lesson on how to use it, filled the gas tank and off he went.
> I finished up on my driveway, went in the house to warm up and noticed he was just about done with his driveway, 20 minutes later there was a knock on the door and here he was with a case of beer and a big smile on his face. I invited him in for a beer or two and while we were talking I received 4 calls for the snow blower. I wish I had more to sell!
> 
> Jerry....


 STILL WAITING on YOURS ALSO.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> STILL WAITING on those PICS. THERE MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.


too much snow coming down and too much blowing snow to get the phone or the camera out for a pic, not enough room in the garage for a good pic


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I left henry's early to come home and blow snow with the powershift. my neighbor jr couldn't get his troy built two stage started so I went over and helped him along with six other neighbors. if the 521 were here I would have offered it to jr so he could help me. well it seems that the carb needs cleaning on the powershift but I managed to finish up here. now I'm going to load the 2450E on the van and head to my sisters


----------



## Hanky

Removed Armor skids and installed stock ones.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

just got back from my sisters, thought I took the 2450E but loaded the ccr 3000E. after seeing what she thought was a 2450E in action in 12+ inches of snow my sister wants one so I'm going to look on CL and see what I can find for her


----------



## Pathfinder13

I Cleared the driveway again  piled it high on both sides not to get it in my neighbors driveway and blew some across the street added to the banking over there ...more snow coming later this week  so keeping it wide -make room for more, i'll be ready. Did one of my neighbors as well. Machine running strong but when the axle is shifted into powershift I must say it is a bear to muscle around. Put it back in regular mode and a child could use it but the front tends to ride up a little bit if you're going to heavy stuff at the EOD.  Nobody around to shoot a video for me oh well.


----------



## classiccat

Pathfinder13 said:


> I Cleared the driveway again  piled it high on both sides not to get it in my neighbors driveway and blew some across the street added to the banking over there ...more snow coming later this week  so keeping it wide -make room for more, i'll be ready. Did one of my neighbors as well. Machine running strong but when the axle is shifted into powershift I must say it is a bear to muscle around. Put it back in regular mode and a child could use it but the front tends to ride up a little bit if you're going to heavy stuff at the EOD.  Nobody around to shoot a video for me oh well.


Great shot of the Beast there Pathfinder!!

My 824 (Big Red) saw a 3.5 hours (per hour meter) today. Just got in from clearing several EOD's in the neighborhood after the plow made it's final pass. For the 1st time in 10 years living here...I'm hoping they make another round .


----------



## classiccat

detdrbuzzard said:


> just got back from my sisters,* thought I took the 2450E but loaded the ccr 3000E*. after seeing what she thought was a 2450E in action in 12+ inches of snow my sister wants one so I'm going to look on CL and see what I can find for her


 And THAT my friend is how you know you have an impressive fleet of machines .


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Pathfinder13 said:


> I Cleared the driveway again  piled it high on both sides not to get it in my neighbors driveway and blew some across the street added to the banking over there ...more snow coming later this week  so keeping it wide -make room for more, i'll be ready. Did one of my neighbors as well. Machine running strong but when the axle is shifted into powershift I must say it is a bear to muscle around. Put it back in regular mode and a child could use it but the front tends to ride up a little bit if you're going to heavy stuff at the EOD.  Nobody around to shoot a video for me oh well.


PS93 was nice enough to pick up and ship to me a differential kit for my powershift, turning is so easy a child could use it even in powershift mode


----------



## Pathfinder13

classiccat said:


> Great shot of the Beast there Pathfinder!!
> 
> My 824 (Big Red) saw a 3.5 hours (per hour meter) today. Just got in from clearing several EOD's in the neighborhood after the plow made it's final pass. For the 1st time in 10 years living here...I'm hoping they make another round .


Another round wow that means big red must be running great ! Enjoy


----------



## classiccat

Pathfinder13 said:


> Another round wow that means big red must be running great ! Enjoy


 Oh yes, even better than the video from this morning. Big Red is dialed-in...due in large part to an appropriately-sized fuel filter; I was starving the beast!!!!


----------



## Pathfinder13

detdrbuzzard said:


> PS93 was nice enough to pick up and ship to me a differential kit for my powershift, turning is so easy a child could use it even in powershift mode


That's awesome ! yes I have the differential kit on mine as we'll, I just engaged it a month ago when I was going over the machine prepping it for the season... Last season when I bought the machine I was not sure how to engage it. I ended up leaving one wheel unpinned and the result as you know it kind of wants to go to one side . It is much better with it engaged for sure it pulls straight now but you can still turn, the machine is very heavy I have to really lean on the bars to change direction while backing up my drive because I'm 169 pounds. With Powershift disengaged and the axle in the forward position I can run the thing with one hand and change direction with one hand easily while controlling the chute with the other, it's with that axle in the rear position that it's tough to muscle around. The predator 301 engine might weigh slightly more than the old tec as we'll. Not exactly sure, but really the kind of felt heavier when I did the swap. I'm still glad that this machine is built like a tank  ..enjoy your big red !


----------



## Grunt

Used the 8/24 to get the 19" out of the way so the 421 could do the clean up work. A gallon of gas, five hours run time, we are ready for the next storm.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

classiccat said:


> And THAT my friend is how you know you have an impressive fleet of machines .


actually she's been impressed for awhile, she was living with me back in '99 when I bought a new powerlite, my sister and about six neighbors chuckled when I took it off the back of my friends truck, they said what are you going to do with that little thing? well that little thing dug us out of a blizzard, all were impressed. my friend with the truck rented a bobcat and cleared the street and I did most of the sidewalks and driveways


----------



## classiccat

detdrbuzzard said:


> classiccat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And THAT my friend is how you know you have an impressive fleet of machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> actually she's been impressed for awhile, she was living with me back in '99 when I bought a new powerlite, my sister and about six neighbors chuckled when I took it off the back of my friends truck, they said what are you going to do with that little thing? well that little thing dug us out of a blizzard, all were impressed. my friend with the truck rented a bobcat and cleared the street and I did most of the sidewalks and driveways
Click to expand...

I was referring to the fact that you have so many...u mix them up at deployment  Not dissing on your Ss machines!!! 

An elderly man I cleaned out Yesterday (recently suffered a stroke  ) had a powerclear in the garage. Never having used a paddle type Ss....I was tempted to ask to take it for a spin. Actually larger than they look in the pictures!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

classiccat said:


> I was referring to the fact that you have so many...u mix them up at deployment  Not dissing on your Ss machines!!!
> 
> An elderly man I cleaned out Yesterday (recently suffered a stroke  ) had a powerclear in the garage. Never having used a paddle type Ss....I was tempted to ask to take it for a spin. Actually larger than they look in the pictures!!


 from '99 until '03 all i had were ss machines then i got the craftsman and all i used were my ss machines. i got the toro 826 after joining the forum, it was the first two stage i had ever used, talon kept telling me to get a 521 at the time but most were $200 and up, the guy was only asking $150 for the 826. having used the 2450 for so many years i know it can and will work its ay through a blizzard and i didn't take it that you were dissing the ss machines, wish you would have gotten the chance to use your neighbors ss machine


----------



## Hanky

We missed our snow here in town a broom will work, should be 5 miles west of here, darn.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I got a call form mom about noon time today, she couldn't get out of her driveway. well mom's driveway has that stupid grass strip going up the middle of it. after leaving henry's I went right over to mom, its the beginning of rush hour so I didn't want to go home to get the powershift. once I got there I fired up the 3650Eand went to work. I could see where she tried to get out but all she did was compress the snow about 1/3 of the way down the driveway. the rest of the snow was about an inch and a half taller then the intake of the machine but the 3650 powered through it all. there was no place to park in front of the house so I cleared a parking spot about 20 feet long. once done I didn't stay long because I had to fight rush hour traffic to get back to my side of town. I got the 2450E out when I got home and cleared the parking spots in front of my house and my neighbor to my left. I cleared the pathway to the front porch for my neighbor on my right. it wind was real calm and it seem like I was surrounded by exhaust fumes so I called it quits. i'll do some more tomorrow


----------



## detdrbuzzard

two inches of snow fell last nite and we may get 2 - 4 inches more today. I'm still cleaning up after sundays blizzard


----------



## Hanky

Not much watched it rain for 3 days. If only it were 5 degress colder, I would be a happy camper.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

my friend don gave me a toro 521 today for helping him move. I wrote about it in " what did you do today. serial #9015118


----------



## Bob J

*A good workout....;- )*

Used my 1988 vintage 624 snowblower to clear roughly a foot of snow from my driveway.... It's looking like it's going to be a long winter!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Waiting to see if we get more than the eight flakes that fell this morning. I have a new to me 1332 Power shift I'm dying to try out. PS93 will have to brush the dust off his brothers of destruction, they have been sitting so long


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> my friend don gave me a toro 521 today for helping him move. I wrote about it in " what did you do today. serial #9015118


 I thought you got a POWERTHROW also.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I thought you got a POWERTHROW also.


he gave the powerthrow to his son, I'm ok with that


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I talked to don late last nite, he said the powerthrow needs a carb cleaning or replacement. he also said there are more snowblowers and lawn mowers in the back of the barn


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ON 2-12-2015.. THE BROTHERS are still RESTING IN PEACE.


same here but I've got a family of toro's


----------



## Pathfinder13

I siphoned the gas tank down below half (not thinking, I had topped it off) so I can tip it to service position and drain the auger gearbox tomorrow morning. Time for fresh fluid I gotta take care of it if I want it to take care of me


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ON FRIDAY the 13TH in the year 2015. THE BROTHERS are still RESTING IN PEACE.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ON VALENTINE'S DAY.. THE BROTHERS are still RESTING IN PEACE.


----------



## micah68kj

My 521 is safe'in the garage, waiting for work.


----------



## Pathfinder13

Put some heat in the garage cause' I was bored, and changes the Powershift's auger gear oil. I figure it's been earning it's keep lately and although it wasn't too dirty, clean is better


----------



## Pathfinder13

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> used the TORO leaf blower to clean up that crap that fell from the sky. the other day.



Today I had to use my Toro leaf blower to blow the snow out of the top 1.5 ft of my rose tree which is 6.5 ft high. Was getting worried that it was supporting too much weight. I would have burlap wrapped it if I had any idea we would get walloped like this 4 weeks in a row.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

That MAGNUM guy gave up on this thread and place.


----------



## Hanky

My 1128 is resting in the garage just hoping for one more day of snow, so it can get out to play.


----------



## joee5

Today, since we got a whole 4 inches during the night, I did my property, my moms property and 2 neighbors walks to my right and my neighbors property to my left. All told 5 walks, 3 driveways with my ill Toro. ; )


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

We haven't had enough snow lately to even get my auger wet  It's so weird watching the news and seeing MY weather from the frozen tundra out on the east coast !!


----------



## Pathfinder13

Got plastered again today 18 more inches and drifting.  The POWERSHIFT earned it's keep! My neighbor was pausing in awe as he shoveled. I made short work of his EOD and finished his job after I blasted through mine. I did it cause' he's a decent guy, the neighbor on the other side did not get his done. 

first pass.. let's pause for a pic


----------



## classiccat

Wicked shot there path! 

We are all pretty tight in our neighhborhood...except for that 1 aerosol









Ive noticed my one neighbor struggling with his 26" tb storm During the last storm...classic low compression. I knew that machine needed some engine tlc to get back its glory.

was wrapping up the day running the carb dry when he pulled up into the drive with the machine. grabbed my compression gauge...barely 50 psi even on the electric starter...he let me wrench on his machine for the afternoon. Hit the valves, carb and a new head gasket....boom...120psi! Started on 1st pull and ran like a champ. A little while later I was clearing my sidewalk and he showed up with a brand new set of craftsman ratchet wrenches! I can quickly see how I will be using them ALOT! I thanked him for the tools and trusting me to wrench on his machine


----------



## Pathfinder13

Sweet you are gonna love those ! I love my Gearwrench ratchet sets. I also like the Craftsman universal's 

Universal Combination Wrench: Get it Turning with Sears

It's great when you can help someone and certainly nice when they appreciate it. I told my neighbor with the little Troy machine that if he ever has an issue hit me up and I'll be happy to work on it. There is always one guy though,where you wonder where in the %^&* he got the attitude from.

Well, we got walloped and the wind is STILL raging here  so I am waiting for it to let up, I'll clean up whatever blows in tomorrow and go widen my friend's drive too.
Cheers, Classic !


----------



## joee5

Started up my Lil Toro at 0400 hours and cleared my property as well as my elderly neighbors on either side of me. This Lil guy is a mini beast so far, lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard

there s nothing for any of my toro's to do


----------



## Pathfinder13

I fired up the Powershift and widened the driveway a little. Just in case 

Plus, I really like to be able to swing the door open wide and the bankings are as high as the pathfinder


----------



## Pathfinder13

Today I spent a few minutes wiping it down, gave 'er a quick coat of wax in the chute, then hit the top and sides of the bucket so the snow won't stick. 

Heck... it looked lonely


----------



## detdrbuzzard

still too cold to want to do anything to or with the toro's


----------



## Pathfinder13

...NOTHIN' !! BUT, it is snowing out AGAIN  right now so tomorrow will be a different story  Here we go again..


----------



## Hanky

Nothing just moved it a bit so I can sweep out the garage.


----------



## classiccat

Hanky...I thought of you today  My good friend brought his 2014 toro 726 by the house today to assess what it would take to retrofit some power generation. Whenvi buttoned it back up, ran it through 2' of season-old snow. I gotta say that I was wanting him and his fancy new toro off of my property....cus I was gettin' jealous!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

22f is still to cold to go out and do anything to the toro family


----------



## joee5

Put the Lil monster to work again after today's snowfall. Did both my elderly neighbors on either side of me as my own property. Getting to like this ill guy more and more, each time I put it to use.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Tried out the 1332. It was kind of disappointing since almost no snow on the ground but at least it started easy and all the controls worked. Would like to have a foot or more to really see what it can do. Was nice to make four passes and have the driveway done.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> 22f is still to cold to go out and do anything to the toro family


22 DEGREES out that is grilling weather here. in the sub zero frozen tundra.


----------



## classiccat

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Tried out the 1332. It was kind of disappointing since almost no snow on the ground but at least it started easy and all the controls worked. Would like to have a foot or more to really see what it can do. Was nice to make four passes and have the driveway done.


Did you at least blow all of the snow into 1 big pile and run through it 

Neighbors probably thought I was a loon last night...had the 824 out at 9:30pm with only 2" of snow...testing-out the new LED flood in the back yard. Lights-up a ~ a 20-30' wide path. The only time reflection off of the flying snow was a problem was when the chute was pointed forward.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> 22f is still to cold to go out and do anything to the toro family


WHY don't you get one of those propane portable heaters for the garage.????


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it seemed warmer that the 25f the weatherman said so once I got back to my house with the GF I went out and put the armor skids on the new 521. garage has too much stuff to put a heater in right now, too small too. here is a pic I took walking back to the garage with some tools


----------



## classiccat

detdrbuzzard said:


> it seemed warmer that the 25f the weatherman said so once I got back to my house with the GF I went out and put the armor skids on the new 521. garage has too much stuff to put a heater in right now, too small too. here is a pic I took walking back to the garage with some tools


skids look good on there detroit! I will be looking for a set of those once mine wear out...alot of meat still left on mine...so could be awhile:



I have a concrete lip at the end of my drive...and if you hit it dead-on, machine stops cold...thinking armor skids would be the ticket.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

there is a lot of uneven pavement around here CC, armor skids smoothes things out. joe was nice enough to cut me a set of poly skids based on armor skids, they are on the powershift. don't think i'll ever go back to oem skids


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> it seemed warmer that the 25f the weatherman said so once I got back to my house with the GF I went out and put the armor skids on the new 521. garage has too much stuff to put a heater in right now, too small too. here is a pic I took walking back to the garage with some tools


you should build a new and bigger garage there DETROIT.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you should build a new and bigger garage there DETROIT.


I stopped and played the lottery on the way home from henry's and if I hit I am going to get a bigger garage


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hey I got the skids on sunday what more do you want


----------



## Pathfinder13

Nothin' ... it's getting a little time off for all it's hard work. Might get used again after this weekend.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

no snow so there is nothing for the toro family to do 
too cold so there is nothing I want to do to the toro family


----------



## classiccat

I don't mean to rub it in guys...but it's snowin' here in the Hudson Valley 

*824* is fueled-up & at the front of the garage ...for some post-WalkingDead action tonight!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

classiccat said:


> I don't mean to rub it in guys...but it's snowin' here in the Hudson Valley
> 
> *824* is fueled-up & at the front of the garage ...for some post-WalkingDead action tonight!


MY kind of crowd and PEEPS.


----------



## Pathfinder13

I did nothin' but it's starting to snow. Supposed to get so little I may just use the broom


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I was just getting caught up on " the walking dead " 
it comes on our local channel 20 on wensday nite and I missed it. I watched the episodes I missed on you tube. sometimes I wish I had pay tv but no more
well we barely got a dusting so the toro family sleeps


----------



## joee5

Moved it so I could get some firewood


----------



## classiccat

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MY kind of crowd and PEEPS.


I bet zombie chicks are low maintenance...and keep'em in the garage to guard the BoD 



Pathfinder13 said:


> I did nothin' but it's starting to snow. Supposed to get so little I may just use the broom


sweep it into a pile for some *Toro *action! My wife has stopped questioning my behavior when the snow falls. 

For example, my daughter had a play-date...I had to clear the property of 1" of snow... because we don't know if her friend has litigious-happy parents 



detdrbuzzard said:


> I was just getting caught up on " the walking dead "
> it comes on our local channel 20 on wensday nite and I missed it. I watched the episodes I missed on you tube. sometimes I wish I had pay tv but no more
> well we barely got a dusting so the toro family sleeps


Brutha-detroit...good season (_minus Beth being DoA_ )...Rick is in beast-mode.


----------



## Bob J

Secondary paddle mod on the 824 today..... Just in time for the next storm....;- )


----------



## Bob J

Made quick work of the driveway this morning.... Another 2" of the light fluffy stuff last night....;- )


----------



## joee5

Moved it over to make room for the new addition. Snow Commander


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it started snowing around 8am, by 11am there was between three and five inches then the rain came. by the time I got home there was two to three inches of wet crunchy heavy snow on the ground so I gave the 2450E a workout and cleaned up the mess for myself and four neighbors


----------



## detdrbuzzard

" I bet zombie chicks are low maintenance "
i'll bet keeping one fed would be a challenge


----------



## joee5

walked around them so I could reach the snow shovel


----------



## detdrbuzzard

joee5 said:


> walked around them so I could reach the snow shovel


that was a mistake, bet you won't do that again


----------



## Bob J

Made short work of the couple of inches we got last night.... First time out with the secondary impeller mod and I have to say it was seriously worth the effort.... No problem at all in the slushy stuff at the end of the driveway where I usually clog and the throw distance is significantly improved....


----------



## 762mm

Got some snow (6" or so) yesterday and by the morning the temp got above freezing, so it started melting and getting wet 'n heavy. I fired up my 1975-77 vintage Toro 826 and she roared into life with the first pull of the cord, then blew all that nasty snow to the side of the property.

Before I shut her off, I turned the fuel valve off to let the engine starve. For the last 30 - 45 seconds, she idled like a Harley... loud and irregular, but the engine hang on as much as it could muster and would revv up real loud every few seconds. Pretty cool stuff!
*
VROOOOM!.... VROOOOM!...... (....) VROOOOOOM!!!*


(the neighbors must love me, with their uber-quiet Chinese-made snowblowers or snow removal contractors... haha!)


----------



## joee5

Today I did a total of (8) eight driveways and sidewalks. (4) in my neighborhood (counting mine), (3) in my moms neighborhood (including hers) and my sister in laws. Once I used that Pam spray the Snow Commander ran flawlessly with maybe one clog per driveway.


----------



## Hanky

I almost changed oil and put my baby away but thought I would wait 1 more week.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Trying to figure out what type of light to put on and where to locate it.
I don't have Radio Shack for parts anymore


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Trying to figure out what type of light to put on and where to locate it.
> I don't have Radio Shack for parts anymore


 I always thought radio shack was over rated anyway.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

There was an awful lot of junk in there but for components it was great being able to walk in and pick through the drawers. Looking for a certain type of switch or something odd it was great. Now I guess it's all going to be on line


----------



## classiccat

Kiss4aFrog said:


> There was an awful lot of junk in there but for components it was great being able to walk in and pick through the drawers. Looking for a certain type of switch or something odd it was great. Now I guess it's all going to be on line


Radioshak has a pretty good online store...I was able to pick-up everything for my LED flood upgrade.


----------



## classiccat

Lil' Red will now have to do all of the lifting if another storm hits the Northeast...

...Big Red was "summer-ized"today.

I need to start thinning-out the garage to get ready to list our house in a few weeks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ON 3-10-2015..THE BROTHERS are RESTING IN PEACE 4 THE YEAR.


I'm thinking about rearranging the garage so the mower ( toro also ) is closer to the door


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm thinking about rearranging the garage so the mower ( toro also ) is closer to the door


 IT IS almost that time of year anyway.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Yup, looks like the snow is very likely done for the year. Warmed up nicely the last couple days and even better stuff on the way in the forcast. Time to start moving the blowers into storage.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yup, looks like the snow is very likely done for the year. Warmed up nicely the last couple days and even better stuff on the way in the forcast. Time to start moving the blowers into storage.


probably get to that next week. eye surgery tomorrow afternoon then I'm going to have to take it easy for a week or two


----------



## Grunt

detdrbuzzard said:


> probably get to that next week. eye surgery tomorrow afternoon then I'm going to have to take it easy for a week or two


Good luck and prayers for the eye surgery William.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Grunt said:


> Good luck and prayers for the eye surgery William.


thanks grunt, its something I'm not looking forward to. the last time I had to have surgery ( that was on my leg ) it turned into a three year ordeal


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> thanks grunt, its something I'm not looking forward to. the last time I had to have surgery ( that was on my leg ) it turned into a three year ordeal


 they use a laser and burn those things out. fast and easy.


----------



## joee5

moved one of them to the otherside of garage


----------



## MagnumB

Stares longingly at my Baby!!! Fire Truck red! All dressed up and no where to go. The states are taking all of our snow. Spring has come a month early for us....this means I've hardly had a chance to use it this year. Lit a candle for my 1128


----------



## MagnumB

detdrbuzzard said:


> thanks grunt, its something I'm not looking forward to. the last time I had to have surgery ( that was on my leg ) it turned into a three year ordeal


Our prayers are with you! I have no doubt it will go extremely well! Keep us up to date good sir!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> they use a laser and burn those things out. fast and easy.


they use a laser on my leg also


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> they use a laser on my leg also


what 4???????????????????????


----------



## joee5

moved one so I could get to my bench


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I was out in the garage for a little while looking for some liquid carwash seeing that I had to move the new 521 and the 2450E out of the way I dug the non-running powerlite-E out too and gave it to my friend ethon. I never had plans on getting it running I got it because it had a working electric starter and the working powerlite-E I had didn't have a working electric starter. the non-working powerlite-E is leaking gas so ethon is going to see what he can do with it. if he fixes it he can have it


----------



## Pathfinder13

I moved my Powershift today to the side, while cleaning the garage, and discovered the drips on the floor ! the 85w90 gear oil is dripping a drop at a time so I stuck some speedy-dry on the garage floor and put a small catch pan under the gearbox.

The catch pan can stay there for now.. but I'm going to have to split that open this spring and clean it up good with brake cleaner, find some appropriate permatex and seal it up again. I don't want to use the "00" grease, it's not as good of a lube for worm gears, even though it won't leak out. I hate the job of replaceing the worm gear so I'll suffer the side-effects of the stinky gear oil.

There is always somethin' !


----------



## 762mm

Yesterday we had above freezing temperatures (+7 C) and it was very sunny, so a lot of the snow that was accumulated on the ground had melted... in essence, there was no use to bring the Toro out of the garage, where it currently hibernates.

Today we are back to sub-zero C and the weather people on TV are saying we'll be getting more snow by Saturday. Every little victory has to be followed by an immediate setback, I suppose!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Pathfinder13 said:


> I moved my Powershift today to the side, while cleaning the garage, and discovered the drips on the floor ! the 85w90 gear oil is dripping a drop at a time so I stuck some speedy-dry on the garage floor and put a small catch pan under the gearbox.
> 
> The catch pan can stay there for now.. but I'm going to have to split that open this spring and clean it up good with brake cleaner, find some appropriate permatex and seal it up again. I don't want to use the "00" grease, it's not as good of a lube for worm gears, even though it won't leak out. I hate the job of replaceing the worm gear so I'll suffer the side-effects of the stinky gear oil.
> 
> There is always somethin' !


 after you clean the case up. you use HYLOMAR SEALANT ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO BLUE GLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! USE 80/90 weight gear oil. non synthetic the seals will not hold the syn stuff.


----------



## Pathfinder13

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> after you clean the case up. you use HYLOMAR SEALANT ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO BLUE GLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! USE 80/90 weight gear oil. non synthetic the seals will not hold the syn stuff.


I looked for the Hylomar stuff after looking in the manual- it's pretty expensive. 25-35 bucks eveywhere I look.  

Permatex makes some special stuff especially for gasketing gear cases and gear oil I am thinkingI will take my chances on that and if I learn the hard way so be it, it's special for that type of lubricant and under 7 bucks, no idea what color but it's for gear oil, should be just fine after the case sealing edge is cleaned up. I'm going to take my chances with it. I appreciate your insight but I can't justify that cost for sealing up one little gear case if I have a cheaper option.

Yes indeed, I do use non-synthetic only in there. It leaks out with no sealer (or very old sealant obviously), I'll be fixing it soon. Until then it's got a small container under it so it doesn't mess up the floor.

http://www.amazon.com/Permatex-81182-Gear-Gasket-Maker/dp/B0023GM2KK


check out the above link....



.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I put the #5 welding glasses on ( too sunny out ) and pulled the 2450E and the new 521 out the garage. I too the glasses off the took the belt cover off the ccr 3000E only to find a broken belt. I'm not surprised because when I put the 3000 motor on the 2450 frame I didn't know which belt to use and used a 2450 belt so on my way home from henry's tomorrow i'll get a belt for a ccr 2000 / 3000. well I was done with that project for the day so I put my glasses back on and got everything back in the garage before heading back in the house


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Pathfinder13 said:


> I looked for the Hylomar stuff after looking in the manual- it's pretty expensive. 25-35 bucks eveywhere I look.
> 
> Permatex makes some special stuff especially for gasketing gear cases and gear oil I am thinkingI will take my chances on that and if I learn the hard way so be it, it's special for that type of lubricant and under 7 bucks, no idea what color but it's for gear oil, should be just fine after the case sealing edge is cleaned up. I'm going to take my chances with it. I appreciate your insight but I can't justify that cost for sealing up one little gear case if I have a cheaper option.
> 
> Yes indeed, I do use non-synthetic only in there. It leaks out with no sealer (or very old sealant obviously), I'll be fixing it soon. Until then it's got a small container under it so it doesn't mess up the floor.
> 
> Amazon.com: Permatex 81182 Gear Oil RTV Gasket Maker, 3 oz.: Automotive
> 
> 
> check out the above link....
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Any auto store has it for a couple of bucks. you do not need a big old tube/jug of it. you might need to put new seals in also. that stuff from that link is BLUE, BLACK OR WHAT EVER THE HIP COLOR IS OF THAT GLUE NOWDAYS.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Auto parts stores should have it on hand or be able to get it in that day or next from the warehouse.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...=0/RS=qx5yqLMl.uSlwtBDwR_SIItiFjo-?p=PERMATEX I am just throwing this 1 out for the masses.


----------



## micah68kj

Moved the 521 out of the way so I had room to get some cabinets out for some buy to pick up.


----------



## Hanky

Moved the 1128 so I can move my 4Runner out of garage and getting ready to change oil soon.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I didn't make it to the garage to do anything with the toro family


----------



## joee5

Moved it back into position for the alleged 3-5 inches we are supposed to receive tomorrow


----------



## Hanky

Changed oil and have Toro all ready for summer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

well the doc sez I gotta take it easy for a few days to give the eye to heal so the toro family is waitin on me to do somthin


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I moved the new 521 to the side so I could reach the quart of oil I needed for the van


----------



## Pathfinder13

detdrbuzzard said:


> well the doc sez I gotta take it easy for a few days to give the eye to heal so the toro family is waitin on me to do somthin


Been busy, lately have not had a chance to log in..Just wishing you a speedy recovery there Detroit


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Pathfinder13 said:


> Been busy, lately have not had a chance to log in..Just wishing you a speedy recovery there Detroit


thanks pathfinder, all seems to be going well and no headache from light


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You could roll them out and let the rain do it for your this morning !!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You could roll them out and let the rain do it for your this morning !!


IT was not raining when i did it at 4am. we will be back in the 70's this weekend.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i've got snowblower, lawnmower, and schwinn maintinance to do but its too wet out and i think its too early after surgery to do much of anything


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

detdrbuzzard said:


> i've got snowblower, lawnmower, and schwinn maintinance to do but its too wet out and i think its too early after surgery to do much of anything


Always with the excuses


----------



## TheSuMofGoD

I narrowly missed buying a everything works fine Toro Powershift 1028 for $55.00. CDN. Saw it up 2 days ago, and on good advise from a friend I called this morning, (she wasn't yelling so I made the call) it's sold. I guess I actually didn't do anything with my Toro today.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Good advise from a friend ?? That should have been on your truck two days ago.

What were you thinking waiting two days


----------



## detdrbuzzard

TheSuMofGoD said:


> I narrowly missed buying a everything works fine Toro Powershift 1028 for $55.00. CDN. Saw it up 2 days ago, and on good advise from a friend I called this morning, (she wasn't yelling so I made the call) it's sold. I guess I actually didn't do anything with my Toro today.


I told you to grab it


----------



## TheSuMofGoD

not the last time a toro will be posted. been quietly looking at this one.

Toro 1132 | snowblowers | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

For sure not the last one but likely the cheapest or darn near  You should have bought that just to turn around and sell it.

The 1132, nice big platform for the diesel but the price seems a little high.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Thought about fixing the lawnmower.


 a toro


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHAT ELSE is THERE.


my mower is a 2002 toro 20016, i bought it new when i moved in my house


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Well, I guess if you're going to own a Toro you should be thinking about fixing it (often).

Nothing runs like a Deere


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well, I guess if you're going to own a Toro you should be thinking about fixing it (often).
> 
> Nothing runs like a Deere


 YOU will get a workout on that 1.


----------



## Hanky

Went to the dealer and picked up a can of Toro spray paint.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YOU will get a workout on that 1.


 i see it has the three speed trans


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I moved the toro mower and stepped around a few of the snowblowers so I could get to the echo chain saw


----------



## TheSuMofGoD

I've begun to tear down two tin garden sheds. I'm replacing them this spring with a 12x24 amish shed. I fired up the 1132 Powershift and moved under my carport.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I took a look at the 521 that's still under the tarp and won't roll anymore, hey but it still starts up


----------



## UNDERTAKER

took the trans out of the lawnmower. it needs a rebuild.


----------



## Hanky

Took the ATV out for a drive yesterday afternoon.


----------



## TheSuMofGoD

Continued working on my shed situation. I relocated a tin shed and it's P/T deck today. In order to move the 8x9 deck in one piece I towed it with the Powershift.







I have to be honest, this Powershift impressed me. Quite powerful and considering I only paid a hundred bucks for it, it's already paid for it's self. My wife was also impressed and I got to put those brownie points in the cookie jar for later!


----------



## TheSuMofGoD

Moved the Powershift out of the rain today, weather is putting a damper on the build of my new shoppe


----------



## detdrbuzzard

TheSuMofGoD said:


> Moved the Powershift out of the rain today, weather is putting a damper on the build of my new shoppe


rain here also, I can't do a thing with the toro's or the wings


----------



## UNDERTAKER

TheSuMofGoD said:


> Moved the Powershift out of the rain today, weather is putting a damper on the build of my new shoppe


 I Trust you do not leave it out all the time. or under a tarp.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## TheSuMofGoD

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I Trust you do not leave it out all the time. or under a tarp.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


I never usually keep my power equipment outside. I have a turn of the last century home, and no garage. I did have 12x12 tin garden shed insulated, heated and sitting on a P/T deck that I just tore down. It was old, leaking and there were some structure issues. I have ordered a 12x24 board and baton mennonite/amish shed/paddock/work shoppe that I plan on insulating, more than likely installing wood heat, and returning the equipment to a nice dry warm home. in the mean time I have been playing musical chairs with my work shoppe tools and equipment. The new shoppe is slated to arrive Friday may 7th, I still have to build a deck to install it on. As for the powershift, I walked past it this morning on my way to the car, on my way to work. It's as dry as a bone underneath my carport, needless to say my car was not under the carport and quite wet.


----------



## Grunt

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> still do not know if i am going to replace the whole drive train in the mower or just turn it in to a push mower.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


You didn't let the girl friend use your mower and ruin the trans, did you Todd? Might want to convert it to the picture on the right and get some exercise at the same time?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I got rid of that headache 11 years ago. and don't plan getting another headache anytime soon. I am having to much fun on my own. no 1 to answer to. do what I BLOODY WELL PLEASE. no more headaches 4 me. there BROTHER GRUNT.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## warreng24

About two months ago, I bought a circa-1995 engine-less 521. About a month ago I picked up a good running circa-1988 HS50.

Today, I finally got around to installing the engine on the 521 chassis.

I fired it up (started on 3rd pull) and adjusted the idle and throttle. Purrs like a kitten. And starts up on the 1st pull now. 

And, then I noticed that the bowl nut and adjustment leaks gas. Oh well, I've got all summer to rebuild the carb...


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I went out and pulled the trans pan off the non-working 521. well the trans looks good so I guess the axles are rusted in the wheel bearings


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I moved the toro mower so I could get the genny out of the garage


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I got a good look at the 826, the 2450, and the 20016 mower while out with the garage door open


----------



## detdrbuzzard

you are going to have to do something with your toro soon grass cutting season is here


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Brought the BABY in off the deck 4 the summertime.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I haven't been out in the garage to do anything with my toro


----------



## Hanky

Got our first frost of the year roofs and grass white might just dust the Toro off, it looks wrong with dust on it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

FROST !! Say it ain't so. :icon-wwp:

Moved the 1332 yesterday. Plan to add some gas and go through the adjustments today on the engine and then the machine itself.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> FROST !! Say it ain't so. :icon-wwp:
> 
> Moved the 1332 yesterday. Plan to add some gas and go through the adjustments today on the engine and then the machine itself.


 Why don't you take some new pics of it all shined up. for the masses here. BROTHER FROG.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Hanky

Took 1128 out of storage will get it ready for the season soon


----------



## Zavie

Been working on my Toro 524. Bought it last year and with the help of some great forum minds got it running. Had to rebuild the carb and adjust the float. Also battled with the gas cap. Never got it to the point last winter where it was reliable for my son to use. I grew tired of freezing working on it and so it was shelved. 
Last week I decided to get it running again and see if I could figure things out. Took the carb back to base settings and was running good but still needed more power. Got a new spring for the governor and adjusted the governor. Put a new gas cap on and had a problem with vacuum lock. Decided to make my own gasket for the old leaky cap and it works great now with the old cap.
One of the things that frustrated me the most last winter was having to remove the carb cover to adjust the idle and idle mix screws. I saw later carb covers with holes in the side to access the screws so I drilled the holes. The carb cover mounting holes had been allowed to get so oversized that they were useless. I made a bracket to fix this. I also made a bracket to fasten the carb cover to the upper muffler bolt. I got new,(used) skids off ebay and put them on. I also changed the oil putting in genuine Toro snowblower oil!
The end result now is I have a very usable and reliable vintage 524. It runs so smooth with lots of power, it's hard to believe it's the same snowblower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'm bad, the only attention it's received recently was to be moved to the side so I could past it to some tools I need. Time to get in there, dust her off and check her over for the coming battles. :smiley-char060::smiley-char060:

I remember the Halloween storm of 1991 where it dumped about two feet overnight (not counting the drifts) and more the next day. First time ever I couldn't get to work. Even the guys and gals with four wheel trucks were struggling.

Now I make sure that the week before Halloween I have all the lawn stuff stored away and a blower ready to go.

*
*

The heavy snow began falling across east central Minnesota and northwest Wisconsin during the late afternoon hours of October 31. By midnight, the Twin Cities had already recorded 8.2 in (20.8 cm) of snow. This not only set a record for the largest amount of snow on that date, but also for the most snow ever recorded in the Twin Cities during the month of October. As the storm system pushed its way northward, more communities in eastern Minnesota and northwestern Wisconsin began to experience similar conditions; and thundersnow occurred as far north as Duluth.[2]
 Snowfall totals for the Halloween Blizzard


Over the next two days the snow continued to fall, leading to additional snowfall of one to two feet (30 cm to 60 cm). By the time the snow ended on November 3 the storm had dropped 36.9 in (93.7 cm) on Duluth, the largest single snow storm total in Minnesota history at that time. The Twin Cities received 28.4 in (72.1 cm), setting a single-storm record for the metropolitan area. In all, at least one foot (30 cm) of snow fell in a swath approximately 100 mi (160 km) wide from south central Minnesota, northeastward into northwestern Wisconsin and into the Minnesota Arrowhead. A more narrow band of 2+ ft (60+ cm) of snow fell from the Twin Cities to Duluth and northward.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

seeing that its October I guess I should do something to the toro's in my garage and I have to check out my brothers ccr2450 and my sisters ccr3650


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm bad, the only attention it's received recently was to be moved to the side so I could past it to some tools I need. Time to get in there, dust her off and check her over for the coming battles. :smiley-char060::smiley-char060:
> 
> I remember the Halloween storm of 1991 where it dumped about two feet overnight (not counting the drifts) and more the next day. First time ever I couldn't get to work. Even the guys and gals with four wheel trucks were struggling.
> 
> Now I make sure that the week before Halloween I have all the lawn stuff stored away and a blower ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> The heavy snow began falling across east central Minnesota and northwest Wisconsin during the late afternoon hours of October 31. By midnight, the Twin Cities had already recorded 8.2 in (20.8 cm) of snow. This not only set a record for the largest amount of snow on that date, but also for the most snow ever recorded in the Twin Cities during the month of October. As the storm system pushed its way northward, more communities in eastern Minnesota and northwestern Wisconsin began to experience similar conditions; and thundersnow occurred as far north as Duluth.[2]
> Snowfall totals for the Halloween Blizzard
> 
> 
> Over the next two days the snow continued to fall, leading to additional snowfall of one to two feet (30 cm to 60 cm). By the time the snow ended on November 3 the storm had dropped 36.9 in (93.7 cm) on Duluth, the largest single snow storm total in Minnesota history at that time. The Twin Cities received 28.4 in (72.1 cm), setting a single-storm record for the metropolitan area. In all, at least one foot (30 cm) of snow fell in a swath approximately 100 mi (160 km) wide from south central Minnesota, northeastward into northwestern Wisconsin and into the Minnesota Arrowhead. A more narrow band of 2+ ft (60+ cm) of snow fell from the Twin Cities to Duluth and northward.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH yes what good times that was. back when I was young, dumb and stupid. I could tell you some stories from that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> seeing that its October I guess I should do something to the toro's in my garage and I have to check out my brothers ccr2450 and my sisters ccr3650


yeahhhhhhhhhhhh maybe check on that POWERSHIFT also.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhh maybe check on that POWERSHIFT also.k:k:k:k:k:


when I leave henry's Monday I'm going to ride over and check on it


----------



## Hanky

Went for a coffee this morning and to the west of us the logging cut blocks have fresh white snow so will get gas today and make sure all is good to go.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Went grocery shopping last night and picked up gas for the tiller.

Just came in from tilling a part of the garden and planting 4 yellow and 4 red raspberry plants I just purchased. A lady a couple towns over was selling plants for $3 each and it seemed like a great deal plus that way I know they're hardy for this area. 

I just wish I was a zone warmer as I'd love to raise blackberries. Most stop at zone 6 or 5. :icon-doh:

Have to mow the lawn and then pull the Troy and Toro out of the barn and clean them up. Need to make sure they are ready for the coming snow :smiley-char060:


----------



## RattlerGUNZ

Used my leaf blower to clean driveway and yard.


----------



## Hanky

Moved 1128 so I could get my winter tires out and hide the summers for the 6 months.


----------



## Hanky

Got home from Calgary Alberta and in the Rodgers Pass of B C there was 2in of wet snow on the shoulder of Highway 1 and plow trucks were out so looked at Toro today and it is raining here now


----------



## micah68kj

Tried to start my Toro 521 yesterday... No go. Out of gas. Will try again after some fuel goes in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Wiped the 1332 down and filled it up with fuel. Nice to hear it running again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wiped the 1332 down and filled it up with fuel. Nice to hear it running again.


 when are you going to post pics?? now that you got it all purdy up.


----------



## Hanky

Looked out the window at 5:00 am and the lawn is white, darn driveway is wet not good.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I looked at them with my neighbor.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## micah68kj

micah68kj said:


> Tried to start mynToro 521 yesterday... No go. Out of gas. Will try again after some fuel goes in.


Got around to juicing the old girl up today. Waited a few minutes and lit her up. Purrs like always. I'm happy.


----------



## wfd44

Dug my 8-24 out of the shed Friday and got it running. All it took was a tank of fresh gas and she was purring like a kitten. Still seems to slip in reverse. I guess a little more adjustment is in order. 

Been looking at Powershifts for sale on Craigslist and thinking about checking in with the local dealer to see what they have for new machines. 

I will keep the 8-24 no matter what. It will be my backup and may be left at my (95 year old) grandfather's house for use on walks and to clear the mailbox.


----------



## Hanky

Going out to start it up and a spin down the driveway just because it gets me out of the house, so we are ready for the end of the week snow


----------



## Hanky

Moved the 1128 so I can get my ATV out and go for a ride.


----------



## Hanky

Been gone for the last 6 days just got home and a winter storm warning is out for tonight so the winter fun will start soon.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the belt on the ccr 3000E broke last winter so I went in my basement and found three belts. hopefully with another new belt and a cable adjustment i'll be ok


----------



## wfd44

Dug dad's 826 out this morning and got it running. Fluids checked and tires aired up. The old girl is on stand by and ready for to go if needed. 

Hard to believe my dad sold that machine new in 1971 and it's still going.


----------



## nwcove

managed to replace the the tire/wheel on the ccr 6053.


----------



## paulm12

well, was yesterday, but ... got the '95 724 out for the 1st time this season and did several driveways in the neighborhood. I had painted the auger and housing this summer, so I was hopeful I got it all back together correctly. We got about 10" of snow, so I'm glad I picked up the blower last year. Can't believe I used to shovel. All went great, except the choke button fell off (it has done this before, I need to somehow tighten that up). Oh, and I got some homemade cookies from one of the neighbors.


----------



## Hanky

Sad day in the west, had to use the shovel 2in. not enough for EL Toro


----------



## Hanky

Might have to get a leaf blower 3 days in a row now just have to bond with a broom and that sucks.


----------



## MagnumB

Woo, long time no post! 

El Niño has created for my Northern Alberta location an snow free zone. Living in one of the most northern large cities around, I find this perplexing. 

To make myself feel better about it I had a date with my 1128 and a can of fluid film and wiped down all of the plastic parts, sprayed down the the metal bits inside just to keep it looking new. I love the stuff. 

I've been running Alpine fuel, left it in all winter and as advertised, it never goes bad! Started in one pull after sitting for 6 months! Gotta love big red.


----------



## Hanky

Welcome back Magnum, I thought you won the lottery and left us in the snow. No snow here till next week here.


----------



## MagnumB

Hanky said:


> Welcome back Magnum, I thought you won the lottery and left us in the snow. No snow here till next week here.



If by lottery you mean I haven't won a thing...and find myself busier than ever?

...then yes, I have most definitely won the lottery :wavetowel2::icon-hgtg:

Ya, I feel bad! It's great to be back. These are still my favourite forums. Great people, great knowledge! 

Great to see you Hanky!!!


----------



## Hanky

Took my 1128 out to my front yard to get some fresh air this morning. Can not believe no snow.


----------



## MagnumB

Well, I hope it's not considered cheating on my 1128, but I went and had a peak at the Toro SnowMaster today - interesting unit. Really, it's a better mousetrap - it's a natural progression for the format. No doubt they will have everyone scrambling to create a similar catch-all type unit with great specs and price. I'd love to hear what people have to say after a season with them. They do look extremely well built. Toro doesn't mess around in this regard. 

That said, the "inline two stage" marketing is intellectually dishonest. It's a 1.5 stage at best. In other words, it's a heavy duty single stage...they are built like it too.

I'm intrigued.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Used the leaf blower the other day.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## skutflut

MagnumB said:


> 1" of Snow
> 
> Fired up my 1128 OHXE
> 
> Bravely tackled the snow on my driveway
> 
> Did I look ridiculous? Yup
> 
> Did I feel ridiculous? Yup
> 
> Do I care? Nope
> 
> The scraper bar did its thing. Cleaned it down to the pavement, it was a slush, ice mix. With so little snow it was still throwing it onto my neighbours driveway. Oops. Gotta fix that


Careful you dont accidently throw it back into your own driveway, you could be out all day!


----------



## Hanky

Winter is almost here, got over 1 in this morning and still snowing. I know I will be the town idiot and shovel all the snow into 1 windrow so I can blow it this morning.


----------



## Hanky

Looks like today is a Toro day got close to 4 in of heavy snow, back tells me to use my head and the Toro.


----------



## Hanky

Got 4 or 5 in of powder so went out at 7:30 now 2 hrs latter got 4 more in.


----------



## Hanky

Toro gets a break today no snow, used 5 hrs in the last 3 days.


----------



## Hanky

Looks like a Toro day here in the West close to 4 in on the ground and still snowing, it is going to be a very white Christmas


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Hanky said:


> Looks like a Toro day here in the West close to 4 in on the ground and still snowing, it is going to be a very white Christmas


it is going to be a very brown and grey Christmas here

I went out and put the ram mount on the mighty ST1300 and while the temp is in the mid 40's the wind is very strong making it feel like it is less than 30º so I won't be changing the skids on the 521's today


----------



## bwdbrn1

Some of the stuff looks like it's greening up again around here. Temps today in the 40s. There were tornado warnings and actually one touched down just south of the Quad Cities in Illinois last night, so we got to spend some time in the basement! We found a new Christmas carol to sing...

Jingle Bells,
Siren Wails,
How the wind does blow,

Oh what fun
It is to hide
In the basement down so low oh!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

they confirmed that a tornado touched down in canton, mi. last nite, first tornado in December in our state


----------



## bwdbrn1

detdrbuzzard said:


> they confirmed that a tornado touched down in canton, mi. last nite, first tornado in December in our state


Saw that on the news. Weird winter for sure.


----------



## Hanky

Looks like the Toro has a day off today, snow for Sunday. Have used 1128 for about 4 hrs. so far this year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> they confirmed that a tornado touched down in canton, mi. last nite, first tornado in December in our state


can't say or recall any tornado's here in the frozen tundra at this time of year.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

while it wasn't raining when I got home from mom's it was windy once again and still to cold to work on the toro's


----------



## Hanky

A Toro day for sure we have a ton of snow outside.


----------



## Hanky

Just came in after 2 hrs. and 3 driveways. have close to 7 or 8 hrs so far this month.


----------



## Hanky

Coldest day in 5 years here -27 c so might not want to look at 1128, but when it warms up we will get dumped on.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ

Went to Canadian Tire to get a Spark plug, NGK BPR6ES for the 621QZE.


----------



## frankjc

Did a predator engine swap today on my 421, made sure the 2 single stage machines were working. Let it snow!


----------



## Hanky

Snow came off the garage roof today so fired up the 1128 and did a # on the snow that was on the deck


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I was stuck at home earlier today and with nothing to do I decided to put the micah 3 skids on the toro 521 but ran into a problem. my van wasn't here so I didn't have keys to get in the garage and I couldn't find the spare key in the house


----------



## MagnumB

Realized today that Hanky is having the winter I should have had....

Me/Realizes that I need to send the Toro Hat to Hanky....


----------



## Hanky

Ordered new scraper for the 1128 from the 1028 parts book.


----------



## Flexin

It was on Tuesday but I bought it. I picked up a 826OXE. Took it home, adjusted the skids for my gravel driveway, put a coat of wax on it and tucked it in for the night. Then I was up in the morning to blow 8" of snow. Did 4 driveways. Happy with the purchase so far. 

James


----------



## Hanky

Flexin said:


> It was on Tuesday but I bought it. I picked up a 826OXE. Took it home, adjusted the skids for my gravel driveway, put a coat of wax on it and tucked it in for the night. Then I was up in the morning to blow 8" of snow. Did 4 driveways. Happy with the purchase so far.
> 
> James


How about a picture of your new baby:wavetowel2:


----------



## Flexin

Hanky said:


> How about a picture of your new baby:wavetowel2:


That I can do. I included a picture of its very first EOD cut and a picture of it loaded up behind the Jeep to go help out mom and the in laws.

James


----------



## Hanky

Looks like you got it just in time from what I see on TV.


----------



## Flexin

I bought it with next to no snow on the ground (other then some small snow piles from the last snowfall that the rain couldn't melt down). Woke up to 8". Couldn't have planed it much better. Some said we would have mostly rain. 

The wife wanted flooring rather than a snowblower so the snow helped. They say we are going to get freezing rain and then 20 cm of snow. So it could get messy. I'm hoping to have something nice to blow around later on.

James


----------



## Hanky

Used my 1128 for almost 2 hrs. today felt good to get outside.


----------



## markd

Pulled my Toro 826 out of the back of the garage and moved it up front to get ready for what may be the first real snow fall of the season, if you don't count the massive 1/4" we got the other day. I gassed it up and as always, it started right up. This is my 25th season using the Toro! 
I haven't tried starting my new Honda SS yet, maybe later today. It has only been run about 10 minutes so far, and that was when they delivered it in early September. I put my JD tractor in the back of the garage after completing the yearly maintenance. This year in addition, I changed out the drive belt which was a bit of a pain. I ended up putting it on its side to do the belt. 

TWC is predicting 7-13" if you add their predictions for Fri night, Sat and Sat night. They are usually pretty conservative on their predictions, so I am thinking the east coast is going to get hit!


----------



## Hanky

Looks like a great day 5 ins. or more of heavy snow outside coffee up then get to use 1128.


----------



## Hanky

Just got in from blowing and we received 6 in or 15 cms. of snow last night. was a great morning.


----------



## MagnumB

Hanky said:


> Just got in from blowing and we received 6 in or 15 cms. of snow last night. was a great morning.


Exactly zero blowable snowfall. In fact 1 inch in the last month? Maybe overstating it. It's like living interior BC...and I am most certainly not there. What the heck Mother Nature!!!!

Sent a Beautiful new Toro hat to Hanky! Anyone who has that much snow to blow needs the right kind of head gear to go with it! 

....btw: does ice fog count?


----------



## classiccat

The Great Thread of Thumbs - what did you do with your Toro today?: 

Nothing...my Toro is throwing snow vicariously through Hanky's machine


----------



## Hanky

Got almost 1 in of snow again but that nasty 4 letter word Rain is coming this afternoon. so may just go out and talk to Toro.


----------



## Hanky

MagnumB said:


> Exactly zero blowable snowfall. In fact 1 inch in the last month? Maybe overstating it. It's like living interior BC...and I am most certainly not there. What the heck Mother Nature!!!!
> 
> Sent a Beautiful new Toro hat to Hanky! Anyone who has that much snow to blow needs the right kind of head gear to go with it!
> 
> ....btw: does ice fog count?


Received my super Toro Hat from the great MagnumB this morning and it fit all the corners on my head perfect. My Toro likes my hat also.k:


----------



## Hanky

Did not get much just a couple in of rain and snow but no problem for 1128 just have to go faster.


----------



## Koenig041

If this ain't the easiest way to change the auger belt on the 38090. 3 bolts and the pin that controls the auger engagement lever. I usually just removed the bolt that holds the auger brake arm. Then wrestled the bolt into place. Always had a problem getting it past the chain that drives the wheels.


----------



## dabuzzard

*New PowerMax HD 826 OXE*

Last week I bought a Power Max HD 826 OXE. Overnight Sunday we got 5" of snow. I awoke at 4:30 am to the sound of a snowblower. My neighbor goes to work early so just figured it was him. Got up to see how much snow we received and what do I see, my neighbor blowing out my driveway.
Well you can't get upset over someone blowing out your driveway even with a new untested snowblower in the garage. Oh well.
Made a cup of coffee and turned the tv on to the local news. About 5:45AM I see the plow go through on the other side of the street. So I got ready and went out started up the blower and cleared the EOD of my driveway and two neighbors. Blower worked great. Walked right through the EOD pile and followed the curb across the front of my yard to the neighbors without any trouble.

They are calling for 10+ inches for next week so it looks like it was a good call to buy now instead of waiting till next year. My old White ES750 was 18 years old and not near as powerful as this one.


----------



## Hanky

Great news dabuzzard you are a early bird just not early enough.


----------



## Koenig041

Our Toro 38180 would not start. So I took off the mikuni carb and cleaned it. Lots of sediment in the bowl. float and needle were clean and moved freely so I did not take them apart. Unscrewed the jet and cleaned it. Put back together and it turned over on the second pull. I like the power of 2 stroke engines but hate having to mix fuel. Especially since the ratios are different between our 1000e and 2000e.


----------



## Hanky

Changed skids on the 1128 put on the armor skids.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Started it up and burned up some of the old gas. Just not getting any hours on it this winter. Only used once on a fairly light snow.


----------



## Hanky

Got excited this morning then after a few minutes and 1/2 in it stopped snowing, now the blue sky and it is melting fast.


----------



## mainah

*toro 521*

I hope I am in the right spot....newbie!

Picked up a 521 great shape. Runs excellent adjusted linkage shifts great and moves as I think it should. My only concern is snow discharge. I have toyed with it a bit and am finding that although, I believe it is considered a 2 stage, it does not take much to have the chute clog and the belt just spin on the pulley. I installed a brand new belt in hopes of a fix but it was not.
Is there a modification that can be done to improve the discharge?


----------



## Hanky

mainah you should get a lot more people looking at your topic if it was on the main Toro page.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

mainah said:


> I hope I am in the right spot....newbie!
> 
> Picked up a 521 great shape. Runs excellent adjusted linkage shifts great and moves as I think it should. My only concern is snow discharge. I have toyed with it a bit and am finding that although, I believe it is considered a 2 stage, it does not take much to have the chute clog and the belt just spin on the pulley. I installed a brand new belt in hopes of a fix but it was not.
> Is there a modification that can be done to improve the discharge?


post a pic, older 521's had a short chute, '87 and up have a taller chute which throws snow a bit farther but what you really want is an impeller kit

the temp is starting to drop and with the wind whipping around at 14mph and gusting higher it is too cold to work on any ope today


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Waited all year to try out the 1332 Power Shift, started on first pull but wouldn't move.
Really frustrated.
So not it's a project too.


----------



## Jmig

First real snow of the season here in the boston burbs. Burned a half tank blowing 6-8 inches of very heavy snow. Performed very well. Including the elderly neighbors steep driveway. Not really much it can't do so far, including last years 3 consecutive 2 foot of fluff blizzards. Got a potential barn burner for Tuesday.


----------



## Hanky

Used my shovel and now sun came out and did the neighbours. Not a winter I like....


----------



## Hanky

Might be my lucky day, there is a snow fall warning out for us. but it is above freezing now so??? hope it cools off a bit.


----------



## Hanky

Still no snow in town, installed new Armor Skids this morning.


----------



## Hanky

Received over 2 in of snow yesterday morning got garage door opened, so Toro could see the snow. Had a coffee first then it rained. I hate rain in the winter.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*The BROTHERS are sitting idle for the rest of the year now.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Hanky said:


> Received over 2 in of snow yesterday morning got garage door opened, so Toro could see the snow. Had a coffee first then it rained. I hate rain in the winter.


I'm going rearrange the garage in the next couple weeks


----------



## UNDERTAKER

from the size of that garage. it should not be much work or take to long.


----------



## Hanky

I have put my Toro to rest for the summer, kind of sad but no control over the weather a short 17 hrs of use this winter.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Hanky said:


> I have put my Toro to rest for the summer, kind of sad but no control over the weather a short 17 hrs of use this winter.


don't feel bad I only used the 2450 once all winter


----------



## Hanky

Morning of June 17 we had frost on the roof tops, Tomatoes took a hit seems like the Toro might be calling.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Cleaned it up, put a new fuel line and filter on it. Gott'a look at the carb one of these days.


----------



## Hanky

Was in the garage and looked at 1128 and it is not hot enough to change oil so I will just rest instead and listen to the birds.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Put a carb kit in the 1132. I used the Briggs and Stratton part number and checked the engine series it was supposed to fit against the series of my engine before ordering it. I was a little disappointed in it though. It was an aftermarket carb kit and some of the parts didn't interchange with the old ones like they should and I wound up putting a couple of the old parts back in it. The original carburetor nozzle has a bit of a tapper on the end of it but the new one didn't and it would not fit into the carb body like it should. The new pivot pin for the float was a larger diameter and would not fit through the hole in the carb body either.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

bwdbrn1 said:


> Put a carb kit in the 1132. I used the Briggs and Stratton part number and checked the engine series it was supposed to fit against the series of my engine before ordering it. I was a little disappointed in it though. It was an aftermarket carb kit and some of the parts didn't interchange with the old ones like they should and I wound up putting a couple of the old parts back in it. The original carburetor nozzle has a bit of a tapper on the end of it but the new one didn't and it would not fit into the carb body like it should. The new pivot pin for the float was a larger diameter and would not fit through the hole in the carb body either.


*That is why I only use OEM Parts.*:tongue4::tongue4:


----------



## bwdbrn1

Had to tweak the float a bit too. At least these old B&S carbs had jets the size of garden hoses, so I don't feel there will be any problem with the cleaned nozzle. I'll see how it runs later. Haven't tried it yet. I have contractors here fixing the mistakes the original contractor made. The original contractor wouldn't even come out to look at the problems. Water is supposed to stay on the outside of a house and who would think you should have to ask the contractor to build you a weather tight house. Nuff said about that. I'm not happy. Winter won't be here in the U.P. for at least another week, so I won't be needing the 1132 just yet.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy

Did the research on Toro Skid shoes replacement and wanted something that would NOT scratch the cement on the sidewalk or driveway. Ordered a pair of Toro Poly Non-Marking Skid Shoes kit (part 38211). It was delivered today.
:wacko:
Had the Sears Universal plastic shoe kit and wasn't able to get it to fit properly.


----------



## Hanky

Spend 4 hrs. trying to get logged in so I can visit my favorite Forum. I finally made it here again after 24 hr. with drawls


----------



## Hanky

Toro saved my life, wife wanted to wash windows outside and I had to change oil in 1128. Now it is raining so no oil change and no window washing


----------



## YSHSfan

Hanky said:


> Toro saved my life, wife wanted to wash windows outside and I had to change oil in 1128. Now it is raining so no oil change and no window washing


Did toro brought the rain like this guy did...??? :blush::blush:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

hsblowersfan said:


> Did toro brought the rain like this guy did...??? :blush::blush:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEkuQid0K4k


*SPEAKING OF TORO'S what did you ever do with that POWERSHIFT. you got your paws on a while back?????????????????*


----------



## YSHSfan

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *SPEAKING OF TORO'S what did you ever do with that POWERSHIFT. you got your paws on a while back?????????????????*


The Powershift is still waiting its turn to get looked at and brought back to life if nothing major is broken.... :blush::blush:


----------



## Hanky

Went for a ATV ride and found a old abanded Gold mine and this Toro was there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Sharpend the blade on the TORO lawnmower.:tongue4::tongue4:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Hanky said:


> Went for a ATV ride and found a old abanded Gold mine and this Toro was there.


 are you going to keep it?? I would restore that baby FOR SURE.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Hanky

I would have to haul out on the ATV as can not get by locked gate. So I am thinking it is staying put.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Hanky said:


> I would have to haul out on the ATV as can not get by locked gate. So I am thinking it is staying put.


 MAN if I was you I would rip that gate off to get it.


----------



## Hanky

Sept is here leaves are falling and I started to wear my Toro hat and getting heck for rushing winter. Was told there is still lots of work to do in garden yet. I guess my Toro will rest for a month yet.


----------



## Mooner

I worked on an old S200 that a neighbor gave me when I left the old neighborhood. Cleaned the carb, fresh gas with Starbrite, a few zip ties (lol) and lots of elbow grease. Runs great. I'm going to keep it at my mother in law's house, so I don't have to shovel anymore. Ha! 
Thanks, Bud!


----------



## Hanky

Fired up the 1128 and brought out of storage and placed bikes in it spot for winter , will change oil and a once over this week.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*WHAT DID I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO???????? Gave THE BROTHERS there yearly bath.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Hanky

Changed oil and wash dust off now ready for when the white stuff arrives... soon I hope.


----------



## Hanky

Was out checking the air,on the 1128, when company arrived and all thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Put air in "SR'S tires. THAT IS WHAT I DID TODAY.mg::tongue4::smiley-whacky017::smiley-whacky017:*


----------



## Hanky

We got 3" of wet snow got ready to flash up the 1128 and it started melting so just went back in the house and pretended that I was a cat.


----------



## Hanky

Went out opened the garage door and had a little talk to 1128 as it was snowing just so Toro know what may be coming latter on.


----------



## Hanky

We finally got some snow 2in or 5cm of very light snow almost started the Toro but held back till tomorrow and bonded with the old shovel.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

after getting home from henry's I moved the 521E close to the garage door. the way things are looking I better get a couple of these toro's started up


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*WHAT DID I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WITH MY TORO TODAY???????????? I tripped over the leaf blower that is sitting on the dining room floor right next to the deck door.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## The_Geologist

Pulled out the CCR1000 this morning to blow off the 4 - 5 inches we got overnight. Looked out a half-hour later and it was really coming down again, so I will most likely need to do it again this afternoon.

This makes twice that I have used the snowblower so far this winter, which is one more time than I needed to use it all last winter.


----------



## Hanky

The_Geologist said:


> Pulled out the CCR1000 this morning to blow off the 4 - 5 inches we got overnight. Looked out a half-hour later and it was really coming down again, so I will most likely need to do it again this afternoon.
> 
> This makes twice that I have used the snowblower so far this winter, which is one more time than I needed to use it all last winter.


Used to live north of you for 10 years in Canada used to get tons.:icon-woo:


----------



## Hanky

I got King Toro 1128 out this morning in the last 2 days 6 in of light stuff more to come, did feel great to hear some power instead of a shovel.


----------



## The_Geologist

Hanky said:


> Used to live north of you for 10 years in Canada used to get tons.:icon-woo:


The valley here just doesn't get that much snow usually. Maybe a 2-footer every few years, I guess (only been here about 4.5 years).

Up north in Whitefish (15 miles away and closer to the mountains), they usually get dumped on!

I'd say we have 6 - 8 inches on the flat areas right now...no wind to push it around.


----------



## Hanky

The_Geologist said:


> The valley here just doesn't get that much snow usually. Maybe a 2-footer every few years, I guess (only been here about 4.5 years).
> 
> Up north in Whitefish (15 miles away and closer to the mountains), they usually get dumped on!
> 
> I'd say we have 6 - 8 inches on the flat areas right now...no wind to push it around.


In Fernie BC we used to get 5 to 8 ft every year. back in the 70's:snowing:


----------



## Hanky

Got King Toro out this morning for 5in of very fine snow it packs down good but no problem 2 days in a row now.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

heading out shortly to blow some snow with one of my toro's


----------



## Hanky

We got a dusting of snow this morning 4in of light stuff but the Toro has not had a workout for a few weeks so I figured why not so did mine and Dan across the street because it was fun.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the pull cord broke and the electric starter isn't working on the 3650E I keep at mom's house but it's too cold to fix it


----------



## pearlfinish

Hanky said:


> We got a dusting of snow this morning 4in of light stuff but the Toro has not had a workout for a few weeks so I figured why not so did mine and Dan across the street because it was fun.


Hahaha my neighbors all think I'm crazy when I tell them I love clearing snow....they're just not well equipped I say.


----------



## Hanky

pearlfinish said:


> Hahaha my neighbors all think I'm crazy when I tell them I love clearing snow....they're just not well equipped I say.


For 32 years I plowed snow at our schools loved it, at least when you were done you could see what you did and it was better than before you started. Same at home with the Toro.


----------



## Hanky

Flashed up King Toro this morning for over 1 hr did mine and the a couple of other driveways as well.


----------



## The_Geologist

Took the CCR1000 out and blew off the 3-4 inches we accumulated last night. More is falling now, so I will probably do another round later this evening so Santa can have an easier time visiting the kids.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

The_Geologist said:


> Took the CCR1000 out and blew off the 3-4 inches we accumulated last night. More is falling now, so I will probably do another round later this evening so Santa can have an easier time visiting the kids.


 so are you blowing the snow off the roof? everyone know that santa lands on the roof


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I should have been home draining the bad gas out of the pneumatic wheeled 521 but I napped over at the GF's house most of the day then went to mom's before heading home


----------



## The_Geologist

detdrbuzzard said:


> so are you blowing the snow off the roof? everyone know that santa lands on the roof


Hah, didn't think of that when I posted. :icon_whistling::facepalm_zpsdj194qh

The way our roof is, Santa would have to have either precision landing skills, or one of those VTOL-capable sleighs. Not a lot of room to land. 

I DID use the roof rake on some areas later in the day to be proactive against ice dams. That way Santa won't be slipping.


----------



## Hanky

Got the mighty 1128 ready in case the town plow came by, but did not happen.


----------



## Hanky

The 1128 Toro got out this morning for a little fresh air only 6 in of dry snow but beats a shovel.


----------



## Hanky

Last day and a half we got 5 to 6 in of dry snow so the Toro came out this morning. Just finished and now it started to snow again. Let the fun begin again..


----------



## 69ariens

I looked at the 926 walking by it today.


----------



## Hanky

Snow gods are on my side tonight , at this rate should have 6 to 8 in by morning.


----------



## yoda

Got the Predatoro running good a could of weeks ago and then put it in the shed.
It hasn't snowed much in 7 weeks. I have no problem with that.


----------



## FutureE9

I swapped my seized 5 HP Tec, for a 212cc Predator engine on my Toro 521..... (insert very happy face here)

Ed


----------



## Hanky

A ton of heavy snow came off the house roof on the driveway so the king Toro and I spend a good hr messing with it.


----------



## Hanky

Received 4 in of very wet heavy snow this morning. Toro did good but 4 in is not really enough to blow but way to much to shovel. So Toro was the machine for the day here did 3 driveways.


----------



## The_Geologist

Had 3+ inches of wet snow overnight with crust from freezing rain on top. The CCR1000 and I took care of it though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Watching them collect dust for the year.k:k::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Hanky

Toro did a great job yesterday as neighbor came by with a 24 pack of Bud, love my Toro.


----------



## micah68kj

Put my 521 up for sale.


----------



## Grunt

micah68kj said:


> Put my 521 up for sale.


Perfect timing Joe. Probably be gone by noon tomorrow.

:icon-woo:


----------



## micah68kj

Grunt said:


> Perfect timing Joe. Probably be gone by noon tomorrow.
> 
> :icon-woo:


2 hours off. Sold at 2:00 PM. But... The deal was worked out before 9:00 AM this morning so you were actually correct, Grunt.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Since the Storm is on its way i figured id throw the 3650 and the 2000 on CL for sale. 

already have a buyer coming tonight for the 3650 for the price i got i have to sell it. 

kinda bummed since i picked it up not long ago and did new paddles and scraper but never got to use it. i wanted to see the performance oh well :snow48:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Put the Baby away for the year. and ran the TORO leaf blower.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## The_Geologist

Moved the CCR1000 out of the garage to the back patio, at least until I get the shed cleaned out to put it away for the summer. Will do the normal maintenance on it before it goes to sleep for its summer nap.


----------



## Hanky

Thought about doing summer maintenance but starting to rain , so wait for a nice day.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Thought about getting a part for the lawnmower today.:icon_scratch::icon_scratch:*


----------



## Hanky

Parked the 1128 for the season and got the JD law mower ready for the summer season.


----------



## Hanky

Looked at my Toro 1128 OXE HD blower, then now I am thinking about a Toro lawn mower. Any one here have one???


----------



## Grunt

Hanky said:


> now I am thinking about a Toro lawn mower. Any one here have one???


We bought our daughter and son-in-law a Toro personal pace model 20332 as a house warming gift and they love it. Nice cut, variable speed rear wheel drive and easy to empty. It has auto choke with no primer button and starts on one pull, always.

Did you sign up at the sister site, mylawnmowerforum.com? Many members from here hang out there during non-snow season.


----------



## RIT333

Hanky said:


> Looked at my Toro 1128 OXE HD blower, then now I am thinking about a Toro lawn mower. Any one here have one???


I have 2, and they are my 2nd and 3rd Toro mowers. I buy them from Craigslist, and try to get one that is 2-3 years old, and I always get the Super Recycler. They have a cast deck - maybe aluminum alloy, and I can get 20 years out of them with zero issues. I only sell them because they usually have a new technology that seems interesting. I then sell them for about 1/2 what I paid. The personal pace technology is nice - it goes at the speed that you like to walk at, and do a 180 degree turn very easily. Love 'em.
I don;t think you can get the Super Recycler from Big Box stores, but you can from Craigslist !


----------



## Hanky

RIT333 said:


> I have 2, and they are my 2nd and 3rd Toro mowers. I buy them from Craigslist, and try to get one that is 2-3 years old, and I always get the Super Recycler. They have a cast deck - maybe aluminum alloy, and I can get 20 years out of them with zero issues. I only sell them because they usually have a new technology that seems interesting. I then sell them for about 1/2 what I paid. The personal pace technology is nice - it goes at the speed that you like to walk at, and do a 180 degree turn very easily. Love 'em.
> I don;t think you can get the Super Recycler from Big Box stores, but you can from Craigslist !


I have a JD with a cast aluminum deck 23 years old and it does not match the Toro color so I am thinking of getting one that matches:3tens: The wife always want matching colors so why not my toys.


----------



## Hanky

Grunt said:


> We bought our daughter and son-in-law a Toro personal pace model 20332 as a house warming gift and they love it. Nice cut, variable speed rear wheel drive and easy to empty. It has auto choke with no primer button and starts on one pull, always.
> 
> Did you sign up at the sister site, mylawnmowerforum.com? Many members from here hang out there during non-snow season.


I have not but will very soon.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*WHAT DID I DOOOOOOOOOOOOO With me TORO. Drained the rest of the gas out of "SR'S tank. then I mowed the yard with the TORO lawnmower.*


----------



## Hanky

I was in Garage and really missed my Toro, we have had smoke here for 2 weeks from Forest fires and if I had the Toro out we would have clear blue sky. Need snow really soon 1128 needs a work out.


----------



## 10953

i fired up the 97 824 powershift, gave it a good servicing . beast sat since feb 2 pulls and off .


----------



## Hanky

Got El-Toro out and is all ready for the snow, on the highway west of us 1 hr there is 5 inches on the ground so winter is almost here.


----------



## 10953

Hanky said:


> Got El-Toro out and is all ready for the snow, on the highway west of us 1 hr there is 5 inches on the ground so winter is almost here.


woke up to 28 degs f, just northwest of us about 20 miles they had lake effect snow flurries so it's close . anytime october it can and has happened.


----------



## wfd44

Had the Super Recycler out mowing the other day and checked in on the PowerMax in the shed. Going to need the leaf vac long before I need the blower.

Going this afternoon to look at an 8-24xl to leave at my mother-in-law's house this winter for walks and fuel tank access. It would be much easier if she would just go back to Florida for the winter...


----------



## Hanky

Noticed that the logging trucks had snow on logs this morning so the mighty Toro is smiling now.


----------



## paulm12

Got the recent 421 purchase ($25) running. Carb kit rebuild, new carb and muffler gaskets, new fuel lines, fresh oil and full auger gearbox, cleaned up underneath. Ran well, went through the speeds, ran the augers a bit, and set the idle speed to around 2200, we'll see how it idles in the cold. Need to put the carb box back on, and install the new primer line.

I don't like how the traction control level has such a wide gap to the handle on these models. I know sometime in the 1980's Toro put the lever above the handle, and that seems easier to me to operate. This one is a bit beat up, has some slop in the holes. I took up what slack I could at the bottom of the control bar. Has anyone here modified these levers, or maybe switched to the "on top" type of lever?


----------



## wfd44

Version 1.0 of an elevated work platform for working on the blowers and other OPE. Needs to be 6-10 inches lower and more stable. But I am on the right track.


----------



## paulm12

WFD: I've been thinking about something like that, for both snowblowers and lawnmowers. Will a shelf below for some storage, but still clearance for a roll up stool if wanted. You'll have to show your progress thru the versions.


----------



## The_Geologist

Pulled out the CCR 1000 from the shed and put it in the garage. Noticed one of the bolts connecting the handle on the auger was missing, so replaced that and tightened the others again. Need to fill the tank before using, and it will be ready for whatever comes this week. Still need to pull out the Ariens from storage, but it is ready to go other than adding fuel.


----------



## wfd44

Version 1.0 was intended to be able to store my 5500 watt generator underneath. The platform is about 30" above the floor which would be a good working height for me but the long legs make it much less stable than I would like. It would also be pretty tough to push a non running machine up a set of 6.5' ramps. 30+ years in the fire service has made it difficult for me to work for prolonged times on things that are on the ground.

The Harbor Freight hydraulic motorcycle lift would be ideal if I had the floor space.


----------



## paulm12

plywood on the sides would stabilize it alot. Not sure how much access you need underneath. And I am looking for (inexpensive) ways to work at a more comfortable level too.


----------



## Hanky

Got snow 6 in or 15 cm so now have to wait 3 hrs before I can use El Toro Wife and everyone else has no fun noise at 4:00am so here I am me and the coffee.


----------



## classiccat

wfd44 said:


> Version 1.0 of an elevated work platform for working on the blowers and other OPE. Needs to be 6-10 inches lower and more stable. But I am on the right track.


harbor freight 1/2-ton lift (_inspired by Bruce Pender on youtube_). It's the Mutt's Bojangles!


----------



## The_Geologist

Ran the CCR 1000 this afternoon to clear off the driveway. I had left TruFuel in it over the summer, and it fired right up on the second pull.


----------



## Hanky

Used the mighty 1128 Toro this morning 5in of heavy snow got just over 1 hr of run time on it again.


----------



## 10953

paulm12 said:


> plywood on the sides would stabilize it alot. Not sure how much access you need underneath. And I am looking for (inexpensive) ways to work at a more comfortable level too.


try stabilizing it from 3 sides at 45 degs leaving one side open to push the gennie under. or use a carriage bolt/bolt's and wing nuts to remove the one when not needed for work 
yep stinks getting old and stiff,


----------



## paulm12

I decided to run the recent Toro projects a few days ago, since it was down in the 30's. The 1988 521 started fine, ran it for around 25 minutes. I noticed that it seemed to run a bit lean, it surged/coughed just a little, but ran smoother with the choke on the 1st setting. I will check and clean the plug, also will have some fresh gas again for it. This one has the after-market non-adjustable carb on it from the PO. I rebuilt the carb and replaced all the fuel lines, so not sure what could be wrong. I just don't like not having jet adjustments, and I'm not sure how it will do in the colder weather, or under load. Not a big issue, just not right. I also started the 1980 421 that I got recently. I rebuilt the carb completely, and did all new fuel lines too. I noticed today a small gas leak at the carb, couldn't quite narrow it down, seemed to be up high on the carb, like the float is stuck open and/or it is leaking thru the bowl gasket. So I shut it down in frustration, told the technician (me) he messed up again, turned off the fuel flow and will try again maybe tomorrow. Maybe a beer tonight will bring some great revelations.


----------



## Hanky

Finished my wood work project so had to wipe the fine saw dust off the 1128. Mrs. Hanky birthday so got to get cleaned up and out for dinner.


----------



## wfd44

Got the Powermax HD 826 out of the shed and put the mower in its place. Next up is revision of my work platform and doing pre-season service on these two. Still need to do the swap over at my dad's and give his old school 8-26 some TLC.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Washed up the Baby and put oot on the Deck for the next 4 months.*


----------



## RIT333

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Washed up the Baby and put oot on the Deck for the next 4 months.*


Sounds like we need to call Child Protective Services ! LOL


----------



## UNDERTAKER

RIT333 said:


> Sounds like we need to call Child Protective Services ! LOL


*Yeah I guess you better because it is not going back in zee house till the end of march.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Hanky

We got El-Toro ready we are getting lucky with 3 in. or 7 cms tonight .


----------



## wfd44

Work stand 2.0 is complete. Inspired by a shortened desk my dad (he was a Toro dealer in the '70's) had in his small engine shop.

Carriage bolts, diagonal braces and shortened legs make all the difference. And the little generator still fits underneath. Sorry the TB shredder vac is on the deck but the leaves are still falling here...


----------



## Blosumsno

Aired up the tires on the Snowmaster and sits just inside the garage door.....waiting.


----------



## wfd44

Got the 824XL up on the stand for some TLC. Started by dropping the bottom and back panels. Found out why the handlebars were so loose - 2 of the welded nuts were broken loose and instead of using longer bolts, nuts and lock washers; whoever was in there ahead of me used extra washers and the old (formerly) welded nuts. Taking the slack out of the bars should help with keeping the shift linkage in adjustment and maintaining all of the gearing options. 

Everything else underneath looks good. All appropriately lubricated. Drive belt had a lot of cracks (maybe the original as I recall drive belts never wore much). So that has been replaced. Auger belt wasn't too bad but will be replaced anyway (saving the old one as a spare).

Engine & gearbox oil will be changed, a fresh plug installed and a few adjustments to be made and then it will be shipped off my mother in laws house.


----------



## paulm12

WFD: the stand looks good, except for getting the machine onto it. Hoist or just a strong back? I'm still mulling something similar.


----------



## wfd44

Definitely not strong back 35 years in the fire department has seen to that. In fact sore back is the reason for the bench. 

6.5' long ramps make it a reasonable push with a non-runner and a very easy drive with a runner.

Spent today helping to train 8 rookie firefighters. So, no Toro time today.


----------



## paulm12

WFD: thought maybe you used some ramps, sounds good. I am noodling on this for my machines. Thanks for your replies. And thanks for your service to your community.


----------



## wfd44

Got to work the 824XL some more this afternoon. Got the new auger belt on and re-installed the back panel, belly pan & wheels. Topped off the gear oil. Ran it for a few minutes to warm up the oil in anticipation of an oil change. Then when I was adjusting the skids, the last bolt broke off (which goes into a welded but on the scraper bar). Extracting the broken bolt required removal of the side panel and a combination of penetrating oil, heat and steady patiently applied force. Got the broken bolt out and everything back together just in time to shut it down for the night.

Tomorrow morning it will get a quick oil change and a quick bath followed by a ride to my mother in laws house where it will wait for snow.


----------



## wfd44

824XL is out of the shop and in its new home at my mother in law’s house.

Power Max HD 826 is next in line.


----------



## tpenfield

I picked up a 3521 machine for Re-powering/upgrade & flip.

Also ordered new impeller bearings for the 521 and the 'new' 3521


----------



## 10953

thought i was going to be fixing a atv mounted snow blower today, nope big brown better known as UPS just changed the delivery date of a part for the 4th time. first it was 11/30 then 12/01 to 12/04 now it's 12/05 shipped from from chicago on 11/24 to nj been stuck in saddle brook nj since thursday last week .since it's not at the final point yet aka budd lake nj i can't get a will call pickup.


----------



## paulm12

Ted: they both look very clean. Does the 3521 have a blown engine? Or do you just want to get it more power? Do you find that the re-power is worth it for flipping?


----------



## tpenfield

paulm12 said:


> Ted: they both look very clean. Does the 3521 have a blown engine? Or do you just want to get it more power? Do you find that the re-power is worth it for flipping?


The engine on the 3521 (original engine) does not start. I'm sure it could be fixed, but it is a 3.5 hp, 30 year old engine, so I'm thinking the 179 cc would be a nice boost. 

I think the PO's might have tried to run some acetone through the engine, because it smells funny and the leaking fuel is pulling up the paint. 

I'll probably scrap the 3.5 hp, or sell for about $10


----------



## paulm12

Thanks Ted. I have wondered how strong those 3.5 hp engines could be. I've got a few old (1980) 421's that I am using to get one good running machine. We'll see how the 4hp does. If you scrap out an original carb, let me know, thanks.


----------



## classiccat

both of my Toros received some love recently. :kiss:

*824 *('89)
- power plant (HM80 - cast iron sleeve) received a badly needed helicoil in the block between the intake & exhaust. Her compression is off the charts again.

- The benefits of running seafoam in the fuel. This wiped right up with a little SF on a rag.








- I always whined about the low-speed being too fast. I was able to nudge the friction wheel a tad closer to center making it alot more manageable. 

============
*724* ('80)

- The H70 (_brought back from the dead; broken rod & ventilated block_) needed a new gasket behind the points assembly. Since I was pulling the points assembly, I pulled the head as well for ease in dialing-in the spark-advance. 
- I was having trouble tuning the carb...and realized why then i saw fuel dripping from the carb throat; brand-new float was swamped with fuel. I keep a few extras in stock....Now she ticks like a clock... :nerd:


----------



## Hanky

Going out after lunch and blow snow against side of house as we are going in for a cold snap here -24 this morning.


----------



## Hanky

Got El Toro out this morning for over 1 hr, still snowing should be good for another 5 in by morning at this rate.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

no snow since Christmas eve so the toro's are just waiting. we might get some snow in the next day or two but they say an inch or so. if we get that much / little i'll use the 2450E


----------



## Hanky

Weather app said we are to get 20 cm or 8 in by morning bring it on we are ready....


----------



## The_Geologist

Used the Toro this morning to clean off the couple inches we got overnight. Might have to do it again in the morning since it has been snowing steadily all evening.


----------



## Hanky

Went out and check El Toro over sad day this is day 3 with out snow to blow since Dec 25....


----------



## paulm12

I walked by the 3 Toros, grabbed the shovel, and pushed away the 2" of fluff. Ugh.


----------



## old goat

*what did i do.*

got it home took the remains of the plastic bag off of it, took the plug out no spark,messed up controls,drained the varnish out of the tank put in some seafoam,did research on the internet to try to find model and serial still nothing but i am getting close,downloaded the shop manual for single stage. stayed up till midnight till the boss said time for bed. next is the starter drive then maybe spark. and more cleanup. take pics learn to download to computer.:smile2:


----------



## Hanky

On Wednesday a friend came by and looked my Toro over and we took it out on the lawn and into 2ft of snow, so Yesterday Friday he went to Penticton and bought a new Toro 826 power max HD OXE. The dealer is getting from a different dealer will pick up on Tuesday.


----------



## paulm12

Finally got to run the machines this season, we got around 6 inches of lighter snow. My recent 421 (1980 model) purchase ($30) , which I cleaned up the fuel system, ran well, but seemed low on power. It was bogging down a bit even on the fresh stuff. I will be doing a compression check this spring, and determine next steps. My 724 (a few years old for me, a 1994 model) ran well, even with the EOD messes. And I noticed that I really prefer the top-down type of handle levers to the pull-up type. There is much less strain on the hands and fingers on the 724 model, I think because just the weight and natural position of the hands holds the lever down easily. I need to find a way to convert my older machines to top-down levers.


----------



## JerryD

I finally got to use my 8/32 today....First time in 2 years. I put fresh gas in it, turned on the gas, pulled it one time and it was running great. I proceeded to clear 12" of snow from my 350" driveway and my parents 600ft driveway. 2 tanks of fuel and all worked flawlessly.


I also made a house call to my Brother's house..The 8/26 Toro I gave him 3 years ago started dripping gas out of the carb and it seemed like the belt was slipping. One hour later it was all better. Cleaned the carb and installed 2 belts and it's good to go.


----------



## wfd44

1-3 last night/this morning turned into 4+. Temps later in the week are expected to be close to 60 so I didn’t go too crazy. I did run the PowerMax HD for a few minutes because it beats shoveling.


----------



## Hanky

We got 10 in of snow half was heavy as it warmed up did 3 yards with El Toro yesterday. Today checked it over oil and gas is good. ready for the next storm. Might get one more this year usually a March wet nasty one. I am in to this winter for 15 hrs. so it has been good blowing.


----------



## paulm12

I fired up the 724 for around 25 minutes for the 1st time in over a month, and surprise, it started to snow. But alas, only flurries. The season may be over here. Then I ran the 421 out of gas in anticipation of this summer's repaint/upgrade work. Kind of a sad snow season in the Chicago area this year. But I am looking forward to starting the work on these machines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

paulm12 said:


> I fired up the 724 for around 25 minutes for the 1st time in over a month, and surprise, it started to snow. But alas, only flurries. The season may be over here. Then I ran the 421 out of gas in anticipation of this summer's repaint/upgrade work. Kind of a sad snow season in the Chicago area this year. But I am looking forward to starting the work on these machines.


same here paul, just flurries and no work for team toro. seeing that the grass isn't growing there is no work for the toro mower or the toro weed whacker


----------



## paulm12

Sadly I started summerizing the snowblowers. We'll see if that angers the snow gods around here, and I actually wouldn't mind that. But anyways, I ran the 421 out of gas in anticipation of planned work this summer. I ran the 724 for around 20 minutes, changed oil, and added some fresh gas with Stabil. I then started up the 2 Toro lawnmowers, both are old push behinds, hand-me-downs. But they run, and I don't have much lawn to cut. They both started fine, and I ran for about 15 minutes. Blades are already sharp and oil fresh from their fall servicing. So you hear me snow gods, I am ready for summer !!


----------



## Hanky

Yesterday I cleaned up the Toro and got it ready for the summer rest. Today I brought our bikes out of storage and El Toro went into rest mode till Oct. Kind of a sad day.


----------



## paulm12

starting to plan the Toro work for the off season, ran compression tests: the 724 and the 421 were both around 100 psi with just the recoil. I have a used starter that I am working on, will repeat the test on the 421 with that soon. I have never checked small engine compression, but I am thinking that the 100 psi reading is good for these older machines. The 724 machine works well, the 421 engine runs ok, but doesn't throw snow all that well. So I probably won't do any engine work this off season. I think the 421 will get an impeller kit when it comes apart for painting. Anyone disagree or have other thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Chrysler 340

Has anyone attempted to put the OEM plastic gas tank to replacing the Predator 212 small metal gas tank?


----------



## paulm12

Well the great Midwest storm brought mostly rain to our area. We did get some ice/slush covered with an inch or so of snow. So I was able to try out the Powerlite. I have never used one of these, so I was interested in how it could perform. Not a great test, but I was able to throw a bit of the white stuff. It threw the slushy stuff further than i thought, maybe 10 feet or so, and the powder a bit more. The engine was still surging a bit, but I will probably leave it as is for now, it has barely run since the fuel system clean and overhaul. There is a chance for a few more inches of snow on Wednesday, maybe I'll get another shot to try it out.


----------



## paulm12

Did the end of season work on the 724. Rinsed with hose, wiped down, changed oil, added fresh gas and lubed the chassis. No work planned for this one over the summer, other than finding an electric starter. Also ran the CCR 2500 for 20 minutes with fresh gas with Stabil. Never got a chance to use this one. Finally, started the work on the 2 421's. Drained all the fluids, found a spot in the garage to tip them up to start on disassembly. 

Started to think about why the 421 that is running had more slop in the drive train than my 724. Enough slop to where it got annoying to use, the machine would drift a bit on its own. I didn't see anything right off when I looked at the drive train, I will dig into it more this weekend.


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the Powerlite, the CCR 2450, and the 826 OE. Snow is only 4 months or so away.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

gibbs296 said:


> Fired up the Powerlite, the CCR 2450, and the 826 OE. Snow is only 4 months or so away.


*WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! Must you have to say that word!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: *


----------



## The_Geologist

I'd been having some issues with the carb on my CCR 1000, so I slapped an aftermarket carb on today. it did start and run just fine today at 80 degrees F. The ultimate test will be when the season is upon us.

I'll hopefully remember to go through the old carb at some point.

I also replaced the primer bulb since the old one decided to turn to powder last winter.


----------



## gibbs296

The_Geologist said:


> I'd been having some issues with the carb on my CCR 1000, so I slapped an aftermarket carb on today. it did start and run just fine today at 80 degrees F. The ultimate test will be when the season is upon us.
> 
> I'll hopefully remember to go through the old carb at some point.
> 
> I also replaced the primer bulb since the old one decided to turn to powder last winter.


Those aftermarket carbs seem like a pretty good deal to me. Can't wait to try out my new to me group of machines.:smile2:


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the powerlite, took a new picture of the Toros for my garage photo. Have to finish the 2450 one of these days. Looking forward to the white stuff!!


----------



## gibbs296

Picked up another powerlite for $25. Needs a $13 carb, new paddles and a belt. New toy to help keep the shop door areas at work clear of the white stuff. A chill in the air this morning....!!


----------



## gibbs296

Newest powerlite. Might put a belt on her. Ready to go!


----------



## gibbs296

Popped a new belt on the work Powerlite. Topped her off with some 50-1 Trufuel. Has a small crack in the plastic on the side of the auger opening. I see some epoxy work in my future. Full choke, 2 pulls, she snorts to life. Gonna be fun!


----------



## paulm12

Did you put a new paddle on it too?


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> Did you put a new paddle on it too?


I didn't. It seems to be in pretty good shape yet, although I've got a couple months to decide. I did put paddles on the one I'm keeping for home. This is my "at work" small project machine. If someone there uses it and destroys it I won't feel as bad if I only have $30 into it.


----------



## gibbs296

Finished putting the ccr 2450 back together. Still might put an idler pulley and new belt on it. Hope to use it a few times this year.


----------



## paulm12

lookin good Gibbs. I need to start planning my blower work for this fall.


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> lookin good Gibbs. I need to start planning my blower work for this fall.


I'm hoping to have all machines I plan on using READY this year. It would be a first for me.


----------



## paulm12

I fired up some of the Toros today. The 521 ran well. The 3hp Powerlite ran well. The 5hp CCR2500 started ok, but is still blowing out some smoke. I ran it for around 25 minutes, and the smoke seemed to lessen. I'm hoping it just had an oil-rich mix in the tank. I'll be looking into this a bit. Neither of the 2-stroke blowers have been tested in snow yet.


----------



## gibbs296

Put a little j-b weld on the inside of the plastic housing of the powerlite I'm leaving at work. May have to scuff her up a bit and add a second layer. Hopefully that will slow down this crack.


----------



## paulm12

Gibbs: have you had success with the JB Weld on plastic? Which version? So far I have only used 2 part epoxy on plastic pieces.


----------



## gibbs296

It's the basic JB Weld epoxy. Menards $5. I guess I will know if it holds come winter.


----------



## paulm12

I fired up the CCR 2000. Runs ok, still smokes a bit, I'm hoping I had an oil rich mixture in the gas tank. Compression is good. RPM is a bit low at 3500 (spec is 3700), but I don't think this Mikuni carb has an adjustable main jet. I'll pull the plug and see how it looks now, since I ran the machine for about 25 minutes today. (I have never used this machine, got it free a few months back).


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> I fired up the CCR 2000. Runs ok, still smokes a bit, I'm hoping I had an oil rich mixture in the gas tank. Compression is good. RPM is a bit low at 3500 (spec is 3700), but I don't think this Mikuni carb has an adjustable main jet. I'll pull the plug and see how it looks now, since I ran the machine for about 25 minutes today. (I have never used this machine, got it free a few months back).


I'm pretty much in the same boat as you I think. I have a good 2 stage that I trust but am heading into this winter with a couple of single stages that I think\hope will be good. I hope we are both successful! Stay on top of those beasts.


----------



## gibbs296

Cleaned up the 826OE and put her on Craigslist. I barely need 1 2-stage. 3 is a bit of overkill.


----------



## paulm12

"3 is a bit of overkill. "

I don't understand this ??


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> "3 is a bit of overkill. "
> 
> I don't understand this ??


I have a 524, a powershift project, and this 826OE. Unless you're kidding. I know we can never have too many snowblowers.


----------



## robs9

New to this forum. Thanks for letting me in.

I have a small project. I own a 2008 1028 snowthrower. Want to convert to an Led bulb and maybe add another light to it. Two things, I was told it had an 8 watt alternator, is that true and is I'm assuming its 12 volts and what amps? Also I have been trying to find the bulb number to convert to the led. The machine is not close by, or I'd go look.

Thanks for any help
Rob

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

Welcome here, robs9 in general snowblower discussions is a lot of information here is the link. Also if you post your questions in brand specific you will get lots of help. hope this helps you.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html

Hanky


----------



## paulm12

also, type in your full model number here: https://www.toro.com/en/parts . You can pull down parts diagrams, etc.


----------



## gibbs296

Sold the 826 OE. Time to focus on getting the Power Shift wrapped up. Never really liked how flimsy the OE seemed anyhow after working with my 524 and the Power Shift.


----------



## paulm12

Very good Gibbs. Time for another !!


----------



## paulm12

I took a closer look at my 521 today. This is the unit that I lend to my neighbor each winter. It has run well, but I have always noted a small oil leak, but assumed it was the oil drain plug. Today I took a closer look. It appears to be leaking slowly at the crank oil seal. Is this seal easy to replace? Do I just pull the pulley, then the cylinder cover?

Thanks.


----------



## paulm12

I pulled the cylinder cover in order to replace the crank seal on the 521 that was leaking a bit of oil. Installed a new gasket, hoped that I re-positioned the camshaft correctly, then closed up to spec. Installed the new seal. I ran the motor (off the machine still) real quick just to make sure the camshaft was correct and the governor was working. Ran fine. And while the motor was being worked on I also touched up some rust spots on the auger housing. 

The weather is getting cooler ..........


----------



## gibbs296

Had a couple hours to spend on my newest old PowerShift 824. Aired up the tires, drained the old gas, changed oil, tweaked the recoil, got her to shift back into normal wheel position. Trans is a bit sticky, likes to hang in gear. Have to give the linkage a little help to get into neutral. I could use her tomorrow if I had to. Very happy with my $75 dollar purchase!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Used The TORO Lawnmower today.*


----------



## Jackmels

Scrapped a Pair.


----------



## paulm12

I re-installed the motor on my 521 with the new crank oil seal. All is good, no leak so far. Will check again in the morning after sitting. Set the low and high speeds to spec (gotta love these older carbs). Replaced the recoil starter rope (it had started to fray) . I had also touched up the outer auger housing paint a bit, hopefully it will not bother me enough to take fully apart and paint.


----------



## gibbs296

Jackmels said:


> Scrapped a Pair.


I think this a thread for positive Toro actions you rascal...:surprise:


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the Powerlite, 2450, and the 8\24 PowerShift. Ready for winter. Can easily handle a Mpls or Maine type winter.


----------



## paulm12

gibbs296 said:


> Fired up the Powerlite, 2450, and the 8\24 PowerShift. Ready for winter. Can easily handle a Mpls or Maine type winter.


lookin good !!
.


----------



## gibbs296

Found a 210R looking for a new home. She needs some love, and I have some to give. $10 and it was 5 minutes away...


----------



## Hanky

Had El Toro 1128 running and all is ready to go for next month???


----------



## gibbs296

Dropped the motor into my $10 210r. She is ready for snow.


----------



## paulm12

I forget Gibbs, where did you get the motor from?


----------



## paulm12

I got this Toro (mower) a few years ago , it had sat for years. It is very well built. I finally tried to get it going. I cleaned it up, removed and cleaned the Mikuni carb, replaced the fuel lines and got it fired up. Still sputters a bit, need to read up a bit on these carbs. I'll probably sell it since I prefer a front drive mower for my small yard.


----------



## RIT333

paulm12 said:


> I got this Toro (mower) a few years ago , it had sat for years. It is very well built. I finally tried to get it going. I cleaned it up, removed and cleaned the Mikuni carb, replaced the fuel lines and got it fired up. Still sputters a bit, need to read up a bit on these carbs. I'll probably sell it since I prefer a front drive mower for my small yard.



That is one fantastic mower and engine. The engine is made by Suzuki..


I may still have my repair manual for it if you need it.


----------



## paulm12

thanks for the offer RIT333, I have the service manuals.


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> I forget Gibbs, where did you get the motor from?


Bought a motor from a 3650 that had been run over buy the guys wife, sad way to see a machine go down. Thankfully, it had filled out a donor card...:grin:


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the Powerlite (yesterday) and cleaned up that 1 inch snowfall. Had to do it, couldn't help myself. Really like the little thang!


----------



## Hanky

I rechecked the air for something to do as we got a bit of snow 1/2 in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Fired up the 1332 PowerShift and brought it up to the garage. Checked the tires and just checked it over in general. 10 deg outside today with some light snow last two days. Likely won't be long till it's eating snow.

.


----------



## gibbs296

Grabbed the powerlite and set her up on the bench so she would be out of the way. Nice to have something that is very compact and yet can still handle a good majority of the snow events we have.


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the 2450. Made sure it was ready in case the powerlite won't be enough for the 1-2 inch "snowstorm" the weather gal said we would have tonight\tomorrow.


----------



## gibbs296

Grabbed the Powerlite off the workbench, (can't do that with the 2450 or Powershift), topped off the fuel and did both of my driveways. Only 2-3 inches, but if was a lot of fun! This thing tosses snow very well, and the new paddles make her fast and leave things clean. Really pleased with this little guy!


----------



## paulm12

what size is that Powerlite? I have a few single stage units in various states of repair, and I am wondering which 1 or 2 to focus on.


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> what size is that Powerlite? I have a few single stage units in various states of repair, and I am wondering which 1 or 2 to focus on.


It says it's a 3hp model. It tosses snow pretty well, I don't think you will be disappointed with yours. The fact that it's never in the way because of its size is a plus. The garage seems to shrink a bit in the winter.


----------



## paulm12

thanks Gibbs. You may be right, the 3hp was so small, I forgot to get it out for the last snow. I really need to try it before spending any money on paddles, etc.


----------



## paulm12

Today I took a look at the paddles and scraper on the CCR2000 I got a while back. The bottom end of this machine is just too far gone. The metal is cracked and rusty. So I started to take the machine apart to part out. Let me know if you need anything. It is model 38180, motor runs well, top plastic and linkages are good. Side panels are ok.


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> Today I took a look at the paddles and scraper on the CCR2000 I got a while back. The bottom end of this machine is just too far gone. The metal is cracked and rusty. So I started to take the machine apart to part out. Let me know if you need anything. It is model 38180, motor runs well, top plastic and linkages are good. Side panels are ok.


Too bad she is that far gone. Maybe late winter/next summer will drop something that needs a motor in your lap and you will be good to go!:smile2:


----------



## paulm12

gibbs296 said:


> Too bad she is that far gone. Maybe late winter/next summer will drop something that needs a motor in your lap and you will be good to go!:smile2:


Well since I have about $3 into it, and I did learn a bit about the Mikuni carbs, as well as how these single stage machines are assembled, I have no complaints. And yes, on to the next freebie ....
.


----------



## gibbs296

Swapped carbs on the 210r. Ordered a new set of paddles for her and some fuel shut-offs for the fleet.


----------



## gibbs296

Fuel shut-offs showed up yesterday from amazon. Put shut-off in last night. Paddles showed up from E-bay seller reliableaftermarketpartsinc. Good quick service. 2 paddles shipped for $21.90. I'm ok with that.


----------



## paulm12

I finished breaking down the CCR2000 with bent-up and rusty bottom housing. We'll see if I can sell any of the parts and go get another project.


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the 210r (runs better when I remember to turn on the fuel shut off valve I just installed). We were blessed with 2-3 inches of absolute slop snow last night. Snow plow came through and made it a bit worse. 210r handled it like a champ, she's a keeper. Very pleased!!


----------



## paulm12

Well at least you got to use the machine Gibbs. We still have had no snow here for a month. I fear the Toro herd is becoming lethargic.


----------



## gibbs296

Paulm I know what you mean. A couple days ago I was going paint the word "Toro" on my red broom as it had at least seen a little snow action. Weird winter so far. Now it's supposed to rain for about 8 hours...


----------



## gibbs296

I gotta stay off Craigslist. Picked up a 621 QZE for $75. I always wanted Quick Shoot and the price was right


----------



## paulm12

seems like a great deal, if we ever get snow again ...


----------



## Hanky

Checked the air in tires again all is well in case i get to use El Toro this winter.


----------



## gibbs296

Finally got around to installing new paddles on my 621QZE, still waiting for the scraper to show up. Cut up the old paddles and used them as an impeller kit on the 2 stage 5/24. Some snow would sure be nice.


----------



## gibbs296

Changed oil and installed the new scraper on the new to me 621 QZE. I'm liking it! Some snow to play with would be nice. Weatherman says maybe Monday.


----------



## paulm12

We finally got some snow again after 2 months, so I was able to use the Toros. The 724 ran well, I had removed and cleaned the head this fall, and cleaned and lightly lapped the valves. For 24 years old it still throws pretty well. I may do a leak-down test and compare to pre-cleaning numbers. The 421 ran well too, though I think the lighter weight and old (39 years), hard solid tires makes for poor traction. The powder coated augers still look real good. And finally, the CCR2500 ran ok. It still smokes more than I would like. I will probably look at the engine this spring. But for $15 I can't complain, it cleans up to the pavement after using the bigger boys. 
.


----------



## gibbs296

Paulm12 I'm glad you had a chance to run your machines a bit. It's kinda hard to know where a guy is at with things when ya can't use them. I keep looking at the tires on my 524 as well and wonder how they could have any traction without chains. As far as the smoking goes do you think a better\different 2 cycle oil would help? Hang in there!


----------



## paulm12

Gibbs: regarding the 2 cycle smoke, I have been using the same oil for a few years, and this machine is the only one with consistent exhaust smoke. I think is just wore out. Does your 524 have the flat, hard airless tires? I may look for replacements for mine if I can find a good used set.


----------



## wfd44

Ran both the Power Max and the 8-24XL today for some final cleanup from the latest (very lame) storm of the century. Both ran and worked as they should - mostly.

The only issue with the Power Max (OHV Briggs) is that it seems to be very cold blooded. Of course the temps today were in the single digits so, it would be normal for it to take longer to warm up. Is it normal for the OHV Briggs to want a little choke for several minutes?

The 8-24XL is a little vague with first gear. Works better if you run it down to 3rd or 4th then back to 1st - I suspect there may be a little slop in the linkage underneath. It also tends to jump gears (1st-2nd-3rd) while running the machine. Could this be as simple as a weak spring in the shifter?


----------



## Hanky

We are getting our first real snow fall here 15 to 20 cm or 6 to 8 inches. Hope I can sleep waiting to take EL Toro our for fresh air, in morning


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> Gibbs: regarding the 2 cycle smoke, I have been using the same oil for a few years, and this machine is the only one with consistent exhaust smoke. I think is just wore out. Does your 524 have the flat, hard airless tires? I may look for replacements for mine if I can find a good used set.


Tires on my 524 aren't the airless type. They just look a bit weak. I have a set of tires off an old yardman I scrapped out I may try to use those. 

Had a chance to use my new to me 621QZE on our 3-6 inches of snow we got last night. Did 5 driveways with it. Really nice machine! Good power, smooth, quiet. Love the Quick Shoot!!


----------



## wfd44

4-6” last night. Had both the Power Max HD 826 and Power Throw 824xl out today. Both are running very well.


----------



## gibbs296

Had a little free time for extra snowblowing. Used the Powerlight, 621QZE, and even the old 524 2 stage with the impeller kit. A very good day!


----------



## RedOctobyr

paulm12 said:


> Gibbs: regarding the 2 cycle smoke, I have been using the same oil for a few years, and this machine is the only one with consistent exhaust smoke. I think is just wore out.


Sorry, I'm probably missing something. But for a 2 stroke, wouldn't the amount of oil smoke be unrelated to engine wear? Unlike in a 4 stroke, you won't get crankcase oil blowing by piston rings, for instance. 

I could see getting extra smoking if it's running rich, for instance (which could account for smoking more than other engines using that same mix). But I'm trying to figure out how it would be caused by a worn out engine. 

I'm happy to learn if I'm just not thinking of something, though!

(PS- if you have a compression tester, that could be worth checking. You'd at least learn more about its health)


----------



## paulm12

good point Red. I'll have to ponder that.


----------



## RedOctobyr

gibbs296 said:


> Had a chance to use my new to me 621QZE on our 3-6 inches of snow we got last night. Did 5 driveways with it. Really nice machine! Good power, smooth, quiet. Love the Quick Shoot!!


Cool! I just got a 221QR (an older variant of yours), I only briefly got to try it in the little bit of leftover snow. But Quick Shoot did seem pretty nice. 

No sticking or binding, it should maintain the angle you set (no drifting), and it's definitely speedy. 

The best I've used so far is a rapid crank on my 2 stage, no joysticks or anything (which are probably even better, adding up/down control). This seems quicker, just slide the knob, vs spinning the crank a few times. 

Though I don't know how precisely you can set the QS angle. It *seemed* like you can set it for pretty much straight ahead, at least, which is good. It always bugs me when I can't blow straight ahead, vs a little to one side or the other. 

I got the cables for mine adjusted, now should probably just add a bit of lube. I may add some dry lube on the rail that the knob slides on. I don't want to attract grit to a sliding surface.


----------



## The_Geologist

Ran the Toro this morning after the pull rope on the Ariens snapped.

I am not quite sure the new carb I put on the Toro last summer is set correctly, as the blower seems to run at a significantly higher RPM than it did with the old carb. It also seems to use more fuel than before. There are no adjustments on the carb, though, that I have been able to find. Maybe that is just the way it really is supposed to run...? Things that I am pondering this afternoon.


----------



## RedOctobyr

What kind of governor is it? 

I just replaced the carb on my 2-stroke Toro (different engine, most likely), it uses an air-vane governor. The carb had a bracket between the carb & engine with a bent tab, which had a spring going to the throttle plate arm (and then on to the air-vane governor). If that bracket sat in a slightly different location when you re-mounted it, or if the new carb's throttle plate arm dimensions were slightly different, it could change the governor RPMs. At least on my engine. Yours might be laid out completely differently, of course.


----------



## The_Geologist

RedOctobyr said:


> What kind of governor is it?
> 
> I just replaced the carb on my 2-stroke Toro (different engine, most likely), it uses an air-vane governor. The carb had a bracket between the carb & engine with a bent tab, which had a spring going to the throttle plate arm (and then on to the air-vane governor). If that bracket sat in a slightly different location when you re-mounted it, or if the new carb's throttle plate arm dimensions were slightly different, it could change the governor RPMs. At least on my engine. Yours might be laid out completely differently, of course.


What you describe sounds a lot like mine. When the old carb was on, that bracket was "set" so that it was solidly contacting the side of the intake (it was rotated clockwise as far as it would go, if that makes more sense). I set it the same way for the new carb. What you say about slightly different dimensions makes sense. 

Would it decrease the RPM if I were to loosen the nut on that bracket, then rotate the bracket slightly to the left (counterclockwise), and then re-tighten? I also need to look if there is more than one hole in the throttle plate arm for adjustment. The carb does not look adjustable in any other way.

I really should go out and take a pic of my bracket...when it's warmer!

I thank you for giving me some ideas. I need to read up more on an air-vane governor...not at all familiar with it.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Sorry, the picture's not good, I didn't take any before removing the carb. And this was just trying to have a reference for me, showing the carb, I wasn't trying to capture governor info. 

But anyways, the engine would have been towards the back of this picture. The carb intake is facing the camera, the engine would have been behind it. Flywheel to the right, with the linkage coming from the right, from the air-vane governor, to the black plastic throttle plate arm. The governor spring goes from the yellowish metal bracket, to the black plastic throttle plate arm. 

In this view, if I bent the metal bracket tab (that the spring hooks onto) further to the left, away from the throttle plate, the RPMs would increase. The more you stretch the spring, the higher the RPMs. For mine, at least, you adjust the RPMs by bending that metal tab closer/further from the carb, according to what I read. 

I could accomplish the same sort of thing by loosening the mounting bolts, shifting the metal bracket a little, and re-tightening, but you'd have limited adjustability, it would be a pain, and you couldn't adjust it "live" with the engine running. 

My throttle plate only has 1 hole for each item (spring and governor linkage), so I have no real choice about how to connect it.


----------



## The_Geologist

OK, now I get it. What you say makes perfect sense.

Mine is set up similar to what you show, but probably older (my Toro is from 1992 or 1993). 

I will try bending the tab toward the carb (toward the throttle plate) and see what happens. 

Thanks!


----------



## gibbs296

I ordered up a new carb for my 210r. Not sure what's more annoying, a leaking old carb or new fuel shut offs that leak...


----------



## RedOctobyr

Please let us know how that goes. I bought a Chinese Amazon carb for my 221, figuring I'd give one a try. I assume it's the same 141cc R-Tek & carb that you have. I'm pretty sure the original carb was running OK (I'd just bought the machine, and only ran it once with the original carb before the needle broke). The Chinese one surged constantly. The seller sent a replacement, that one behaves the same way, still surging. Hmmm. 

I've tried to check for air leaks, haven't found anything. I ordered the Walbro rebuild kit for the original LMJ-28 carb (kit K10-LMJ), I'll use that to get the original carb running again. Really hoping that one runs smoothly, and there's not something else going on. 

Since I'm now second-guessing myself a bit, could you maybe post a picture showing how the governor linkage attaches to the carb's throttle arm? I want to make sure I'm connecting the carb & governor correctly. 

My thread with more details of the process: 
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/147411-new-me-power-clear-221qr.html


----------



## The_Geologist

The_Geologist said:


> I will try bending the tab toward the carb (toward the throttle plate) and see what happens.


After tweaking the tab today, the Toro runs much better. It responds appropriately when a load is applied and does not scream when sitting there running. I learned something new!

I did not realize the tab was so easy to bend, so it may be that I bent it while messing around with the carb replacement this past summer.

This is why I love this forum...great help on all kinds of things that can happen to our machines.


----------



## wfd44

Ran both the 8-24XL and the Power Max 8-26 in 4 or 5 inches of wet heavy stuff. The Power Max definitely handles the slushy stuff better.


----------



## Hanky

Time for a oil change so I flashed up El Toro and made a pass or two across the street to warm up engine and oil. Used blower 2 times this winter we have 1/2 the snow that we should have.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Hanky said:


> Time for a oil change so I flashed up El Toro and made a pass or two across the street to warm up engine and oil. Used blower 2 times this winter we have 1/2 the snow that we should have.



Heh, lucky guy, with half your normal snow!  The little storm this week doubled Boston's snow total for the season, to 5". Typically by this point, they said Boston would have had 28". It has been a very boring winter.


----------



## gibbs296

RedOctobyr said:


> Please let us know how that goes. I bought a Chinese Amazon carb for my 221, figuring I'd give one a try. I assume it's the same 141cc R-Tek & carb that you have. I'm pretty sure the original carb was running OK (I'd just bought the machine, and only ran it once with the original carb before the needle broke). The Chinese one surged constantly. The seller sent a replacement, that one behaves the same way, still surging. Hmmm.
> 
> I've tried to check for air leaks, haven't found anything. I ordered the Walbro rebuild kit for the original LMJ-28 carb (kit K10-LMJ), I'll use that to get the original carb running again. Really hoping that one runs smoothly, and there's not something else going on.
> 
> Since I'm now second-guessing myself a bit, could you maybe post a picture showing how the governor linkage attaches to the carb's throttle arm? I want to make sure I'm connecting the carb & governor correctly.
> 
> My thread with more details of the process:
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/147411-new-me-power-clear-221qr.html


Sorry I didn't check back until I had put the carb on. Had to file out the casting in the back side of the bolt holes as many others have said. Runs very well. No surging, good power. Here are the best pics I could get with everything back together.


----------



## RedOctobyr

No problem. Thanks for the pics and feedback, I'm glad it's running well! Neither of mine needed their castings modified, which was good. But I would have preferred that the engine run properly  I'll compare my governor hookup to what you showed. 

My Walbro rebuild kit should be here in a few days, I plan to also run the original carb through the ultrasonic cleaner, just to get everything as clean as possible. I really hope it will run properly (no surging) with the original carb. 

Since that post, I've gotten to use it in the snow. With the stock Chinese jet, it surged under a load. But when I drilled out one of the Chinese jets, it surged with no load, but smoothed out and ran well while blowing snow. I'm hoping there's just something weird with both Chinese carbs, and that I don't have a leaking seal in the engine, letting raw air in.


----------



## gibbs296

Used the 210R for a bit, even with worn out paddles it outperforms the 621qze. Good power! Replaced the 3 week old leaking ebay fuel shut off on the 524 with an "Arnold " brand from Menards. Leaky all gone...


----------



## RedOctobyr

Wow, that's interesting, thanks. So even if I found a good deal, maybe I'd still be better off with my 221 than a 621. 

The 721 might well outperform it, but they're priced a fair bit higher, and most on CL here don't seem to have Quick Shoot. Personally, I'd rather have QS than electric start. 

Too bad Toro reserves the 250cc engine for the 824 Snow Master  They could make an 821, and compete with Briggs/Simplicity for beefy single-stages. 

Curious, how is the 621 engine mounted? Is the crankcase horizontal, or is the engine tilted? Even if you got one for free with a blown engine, I wonder how practical an engine swap would be, if the engine is tilted.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Got to use the 221QR again this morning. It was only about 2.5", but it was freezing rain at the end. So it was somewhat heavy, with a crunchy layer on top.

It did a great job, cleared everything in 15 minutes. Significantly less time and effort than the 2-stage, and it cleared all the way down to pavement. 

The icy layer on top was not a problem. I did have to slow down in the areas with double snow weight, due to previously-thrown snow landing there. But it kept going, and handled it nicely. 

I want a bigger storm to see what it can handle.


----------



## gibbs296

We had 8+ inches yesterday. Did about half of it with the 210R, the other half with my 524 2 stage. Both ran really well. Probably going to give the 621QZE to one of the kids. More snow is coming!


----------



## RedOctobyr

Cool! Looking at just the extra displacement (163cc 4 stroke vs 141cc 2 stroke), my guess is the 621 is a little less powerful than the 210. 

But I'd love to see them side by side in the same decent storm. And maybe the 621 maintains more torque as the RPMs bog down. 

My little electric is way less powerful than any of these. But it seems to make a lot of torque as it slows down, it's very difficult to make it "stall". It just won't throw very far, but it keeps grinding along, even under a big load. But the 221 seems to kind of fall apart and will stall when you overload it too much.


----------



## micah68kj

Put new shoes on my new (old, 1995) 724 today. I'm happy! If I should happen to wear this side down I can flip them and recut the angles. These are UHMW. I don't believe I'll wear them.


----------



## paulm12

Joe: That is certainly some impressive footwear. You'll have to let us know how they work.
.


----------



## micah68kj

paulm12 said:


> Joe: That is certainly some impressive footwear. You'll have to let us know how they work.
> .


Oh. They work fine. i have made several sets. My Ariens 724 has them on it too, and I have used it off and on for 3 years. Also have a Toro 521. (Pic of original shoe I took off)


----------



## gibbs296

Micah68kj, that is one really nice 724! Looks like new.


----------



## gibbs296

Its been an almost every other day run with the 210R and the 5\24. No snow for most of the year and now a record setting Feb with more to come this week. Wish the 524 had a little better traction. I have a set of chains for her. I may have to try them out.


----------



## Hanky

Been a slow winter for snow might of logged 10 hrs, checked El Toro over good today in case I get lucky and get to play again in snow.


----------



## RedOctobyr

We got 7-7.5" of wet sticky snow the other day. It's our biggest storm this season, sad to say.

So I finally got to try the Toro 221QR in some decent snow. It did pretty well, but it was working harder than in the light & fluffy storms.

The biggest challenge was needing to help push it forward at times. Going up the driveway incline didn't help, and areas that previously-thrown-snow had landed in were tougher. It was all packed together in those.

It also sometimes left a layer of snow on the driveway surface. I'd have to go back and do a second pass to get down to pavement.

I think both problems would have been reduced if I raised the handle more. Putting more weight on the paddles, to pull forward, and to clear down to the pavement. At some point, snow will start spraying under the scraper bar, of course. But live and learn, next time I'll try it.

It did pretty well for power. It struggled with the deep EOD, even when taking narrow cuts. But the rest was ok. That night I used the 2-stage to finish clearing the EOD around the mailbox, and to make some paths through the yard. The EOD was making even the 10hp 24" 2-stage work pretty hard, and I had to lock the differential for more traction to drive into the snowbank, even with chains. 

I think less-packable snow would have been better. Still, I cleared everything down to pavement in a half hour, which is probably quicker than the 2-stage.


----------



## SHVLHEAD

micah68kj said:


> Put new shoes on my new (old, 1995) 724 today. I'm happy! If I should happen to wear this side down I can flip them and recut the angles. These are HDPE. I don't believe I'll wear them out but if I do I'll make the next pair from UHMW.




I did the same Micah. Been using now for 2 seasons with great results. Only took the wife a year before she questioned where her cuttingboard was at. :grin:


----------



## micah68kj

SHVLHEAD said:


> I did the same Micah. Been using now for 2 seasons with great results. Only took the wife a year before she questioned where her cuttingboard was at. :grin:


Whoops!


----------



## micah68kj

gibbs296 said:


> Micah68kj, that is one really nice 724! Looks like new.


Thx.
1996. Bought it from original owner.


----------



## gibbs296

Prepped the 524 for our big "storm". Recoil wouldn't engage. Had to remove and lube. Tightened odd nuts and bolts. Ran her for about 10 minutes. Gassed her and the 621 single up. See what happens with the forecast.


----------



## paulm12

Since I had the muffler off on my CCR 2500 to see how the piston and cylinder looked (mostly curious, I described this in another post), I thought I should check a few other things. So, the engine is off for a quick cleaning and new recoil rope, the plastic shrouds are all off for a cleaning, the metal side plates are off for a quick paint touch up, and the rotor is off for replacing the paddles. I'm pretty sure that this machine has not had any of this work done before, alot of the nuts and bolts are rusty, so now I have to order up some replacement hardware too. 

So much for just removing the muffler to get a quick peak at the cylinder and piston.


----------



## paulm12

While we don't quite have snow in the forecast yet, like Orangputeh, I decided to fire up the old 421. It started on second pull after turning fuel valve on (note with 6 month old regular E10 gas and Stabil). I ran it for a minute, shut if off and checked around and all was good. I add more fresh gas and ran for about 20 minutes. This old Tecumseh still runs well, I measured cylinder leak-down at about 25%, which is good on my gage, and I think very good for a 39 year old flat head. I was kind of hoping the motor had somehow broke over the summer, so I could do a re-power, but no luck. 

This is the unit that I replaced the impeller bearings, replaced the auger gearbox seals, blasted and painted the auger housing, and had the augers powder coated. I still need paint up some of the engine trim pieces, and also find a free set of better tires than these solid rubber ones. 
.


----------



## gibbs296

Paulm12 that old girl looks really good! You did a great job!!


----------



## paulm12

We got around 3 to 4" of slush, so I fired up the CCR2500 and tried out the new paddles. It started on the 3rd pull (I had run it dry) and did pretty well throwing the slop mixed with leaves. I am looking forward to using this on the lesser snowfalls this season.


----------



## DennisCA

I didn't do any snow blowing today that's for sure, got maybe 4" of snow and I ended up resorting to the old snow sleigh...

First it refused to start, ended up with me replacing the carburetor, good thing I had a spare one from last season, new and unused. Unfortunately with the new carburetor I had another problem, the motor kept going crazy and revving up really fast, ended up with the drive belt coming loose. So I had to bring it inside again and work on that. I fiddled with the idle and mixture settings without any success until I notice the spring on the throttle is pretty floppy and weak, so I don't think it pulls back at all on the throttle and it just goes crazy. So I need to source a new spring.


----------



## Hanky

No snow here yet but last week i pulled the wheels off and gave the axles a coat of never seize.


----------



## Snowcat

This has been on my to-do list since last spring but on my 1984 824 (38080) I am finally getting around to seeing if I can figure out why reverse is not working. I disassembled the drive assembly. The friction plate for reverse is wobbling on the shaft. I am going to see what I can do to eliminate the wobble because the friction plate is not longer sold. Planning to do some cleaning under there while I am at it, and I am going to replace both belts. There's been snow north of here but we've only seen flurries here in western mass. I am thankful for this forum!


----------



## Hanky

No snow here yet so I just started up El Toro because I could, and like the sound of a machine that saves my back.


----------



## gibbs296

Dragged out my 621QZE. Did an oil change using half quart of 5w-20 Dino oil, some brand I never heard of but was cheap. Added a little fresh non-oxy, and 1 pull later she was purring away. Gotta like those newer 4 strokes!


----------



## gibbs296

Started out with the single stage 621 on this 7 or so inches of this heavy, wet crap and she was struggling. Fired up the old 5\24 and she motored right through it. Impeller mod for the win!!


----------



## paulm12

gibbs296 said:


> Started out with the single stage 621 on this 7 or so inches of this heavy, wet crap and she was struggling. Fired up the old 5\24 and she motored right through it. Impeller mod for the win!!


kinda surprised the 5hp was enough, especially on a 24" bucket. Old L-head I presume?


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> kinda surprised the 5hp was enough, especially on a 24" bucket. Old L-head I presume?


Yes, old school Tech. Could have used a bit more traction, but other than that she saved my butt. Impeller kit I installed last year made a huge difference.


----------



## wfd44

Fixed the jumping shifter on my 824Xl. Checked it over and gave it a quick test run in the inch or so we got last night/today. If all goes well in tomorrow’s 6-10” I will finish up the pre-season service before shipping it off to our rental property and retrieve my Power Max 826 so I can get it ready. Yes, I am a little bit behind schedule...


----------



## 2.137269

mist of a 16 inch snow fall on a 2 year old machine had to fix the broken pull cord . powers out county wide ,house on a standby gennie no power to the garage or tool shed .


----------



## micah68kj

Sold it. Have completed the switch to Ariens. Hopefully I've done the right thing:icon-sadwave:


----------



## russ01915

I took my Toro 824 QZE to clear my slushy driveway. Performed like a champ. But, there's always a but, it stalled when it hit the EOD. I had to get out my Ariens 28 hydro pro two stage to do the the job the Toro couldn't.


----------



## gibbs296

micah68kj said:


> Sold it. Have completed the switch to Ariens. Hopefully I've done the right thing:icon-sadwave:


We'll leave the light on for 'ya just in case...


----------



## paulm12

micah68kj said:


> Sold it. Have completed the switch to Ariens. Hopefully I've done the right thing:icon-sadwave:


Hey Joe: Just wondering, did you switch because you prefer Ariens, or just to get on one platform?

Tx


----------



## micah68kj

paulm12 said:


> Hey Joe: Just wondering, did you switch because you prefer Ariens, or just to get on one platform?
> 
> Tx


As I explained to *Grunt* I feel kind of like I'm on a blind date. I can also say that I was not very impressed with my 724 Sno Tek. It was flimsy, noisy and hard to start This 921001 seems to be on a whole other level. Stay tuned.... :wink2:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I've done nothing to my toro's, after struggling to clear the snow on veterans day ( the toro ran great but William wasn't working so well ) it looks like i'll have to get my nephew over if it does snow


----------



## wfd44

Over the last two days I have finished the service on the 824XL and have delivered that to the rental property for the tenant to use. Retrieved my Power Max 826 HD from its storage spot at the rental property and brought it back to our new house to be serviced and used here. Power Max started on the first pull. I kind of forgot how cold blooded the OHV Briggs can be, but once it warmed up it performs like a champ. Much nicer to run than the 824XL. The quick stick chute control is awesome and it throws much further than the XL.


----------



## 2.137269

detdrbuzzard said:


> I've done nothing to my toro's, after struggling to clear the snow on veterans day ( the toro ran great but William wasn't working so well ) it looks like i'll have to get my nephew over if it does snow


your not alone there, this old body isn't like it used to be, bad spine, 2 cardiac caths in a month, worn out shoulders and knees , down side of being back in NJ is all the family is 800 miles south . all the kids that used to be willing to clean up after a snow fall here are away at collages ,

what did i do to mine? got the wife to help install a set of cast iron skids to replace the 2nd set of factory stamped steel ones. machine level on a sheet of 3/4 ply, 1/4 inch shim under the sheave, wife saw the rust asking should a almost new machine look like that? nope! what are you going to do? personally after she went back inside and i had the machine back by the tool shed, it got pee'd on by the 2 dogs. " Great Pyrenees not a small amount" so guess they knew how i feel about toro saying no way on help over the rust issue .


----------



## DennisCA

The stupid thing started going runaway again! And threw off the drive belt again!!! Argghhhh


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the 621 single stage to clean up after the couple inches we got yesterday. One pull and she was ready to go. No drama, I like it!


----------



## wfd44

Service is almost done on the Power Max 826 HD. Found a few bolts missing. Mostly in the belLy pan and one where the bucket bolts to the traction assembly. Will pick those up tomorrow and finish it up tomorrow night after work.


----------



## Hanky

Dec 17 here and been blowing snow since 1978 this is the first year not having to blow any snow here El Toro is feeling lost and so am I


----------



## wfd44

Finished booting up the back panel and replaced the missing bolt between the bucket and traction assembly’s - that was a treat - NOT! Then I took it out for a test run in the couple of inches we got yesterday/last night. Awesome. The Power Max is good to go.


----------



## Hanky

Thought I won the lottery had 30 cm or 12 in of wet snow at 5:30 am just came in now for a total of 26 in or 65 cm of wet snow and it is snowing heavy wet snow. after 6 hrs with El Toro time for a cool one.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Wow, 26" of heavy stuff? Yikes. Glad the machine is up to the task! But 6 hours of clearing?? Oof, that's rough, even if you aren't shoveling! How big is your driveway?


----------



## Hanky

I do 3 driveways in total and mine is the worst as snow from house land in drive way when dry no problem but when wet it is like concrete and need shovel to break loos from driveway. usually each one is 45 minutes or so. still snowing should have 12 in by morning again.


----------



## paulm12

I got this old tank running again for a friend. A 1980 model 724. Its pretty clean, especially the auger and housing. The fuel system and carb needed full cleaning and rebuild. But it ran pretty good after. Then changed the oil and spark plug, checked over the rest of the unit, and ran it for about 20 more minutes to make sure all was good.

The carb and governor linkage was a bit confusing to remember, but I had enough pics. Ready for another 40 years.

tx


----------



## gibbs296

Swapped the carb,recoil, and bucket/auger assembly on my 624 Powershift with some spare parts I had sitting around. She ain't perfect yet, but she's ready to blow snow!


----------



## Hanky

Gave El Toro a bit of love today the Chute was not turning correct so took off top plastic piece and gave the cable that releaces the dog that stops it from spinning, a small adjustment so now great again .


----------



## gibbs296

First time out with my 624 PowerShift. I'm very impressed! Great traction, speeds are very good, throwing distance is awesome. I was going to do a bit more to my 524, but I think that's getting kicked to the curb... It was a Powerlite-Powershift morning!


----------



## RedOctobyr

Awesome, glad it's working well. 

Cleared 2" of wet heavy glop last night, and another 1" this morning. The Toro 221 did nicely, churning along. At times, with the water running down the street, it was just a watery mess spraying out of the chute. There's plenty a single-stage can't do. But for the storms under maybe a foot, so far, I really like it. 

Yesterday I also installed my 3D-printed mount for attaching a Harbor Freight LED "headlight" on the 221. Not perfect, but it's a helpful start, for better visibility.


----------



## gibbs296

Storm coming to the Twin Cities, who wants to come out to play?


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the Powershift, took care of the 5 inches or so we received overnight. Nice machine, liking it more each use. Forgot about it having the auger handle interlock to the traction lever. Nice to have the right hand free to redirect the chute!


----------



## paulm12

Finally got to use the machines yesterday, we got ~ 5 inches of snow, topped off with some rain It made the snow overall on the heavier side, especially at the EODs. First time with the Predator 212 (non-hemi) engine on the 724. Worked well, though I did clog the chute a few times with slush. Kinda looked like a snow-cone in there. I do not have the impeller kit on this machine, as the impeller gaps are very small already. With the older 7hp Tecumseh, the machine would bog down before clogging. I had done head and valve work on the old flat-head during previous off-seasons, but the overall cylinder leakage just got to be too much. So I finally went with the Predator. I bought the larger jets (32 and 34) but did not try them yet. The OEM jet seemed fine, maybe stumbled a few times. I think I'll try one size larger next time. I also used the CCR2500 on some real slushy stuff and it did well.

I just realized I don't have final pics with the predator engine, these don't show the chute rod connection. Like most, I just spaced out the OEM bracket on the handle for now, and will work on a more elegant solution off-season.

tx


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the CCR2000 and got rid of the 5 or 6 inches of snow we received this morning. She surges a bit. I will have to do a better job of cleaning the carb. Thanks to Vinnycom's video that shouldn't be a problem! Like the machine a lot! It seems to be much more solid than the newer style Toro single stages I have/had. I think she is a keeper!!


----------



## paulm12

Gibbs: I agree on these CCR machines. None of the single stage machines are 2-stage robust, but the older Toro units do seem better built than many, especially the home center units. And I am starting to really like to use them on alot of our snows. 

Yesterday I pulled the CCR2500 out to the front of the garage, and mixed some fresh gas for it in anticipation of some snow finally. Nope, maybe 2 inches total today, just shoveled. Ughh !!


----------



## gibbs296

Received my $14.00 Chinese carb from Amazon for the CCR 2000. The emulsion tube was stuck on the old one. Hope to install this weekend as the weather is pretty nice.


----------



## paulm12

gibbs296 said:


> Received my $14.00 Chinese carb from Amazon for the CCR 2000. The emulsion tube was stuck on the old one. Hope to install this weekend as the weather is pretty nice.


Will be interested to hear how the aftermarket carb works on the Suzuki engine.

tx


----------



## gibbs296

paulm12 said:


> Will be interested to hear how the aftermarket carb works on the Suzuki engine.
> 
> tx


It will probably be next weekend, got stuck on a bathroom plumbing project all day, I'd rather be at work....:sad2:


----------



## gibbs296

Found some time after work to toss the new China made carb on my CCR 2000. Replaced the fuel and primer lines also as they came with the carb. To lazy to replace the fuel filter. Fired right up, still surged pretty bad at idle. Backed the mixture screw out about a turn or so and she smoothed right out. So far so good. If I only had some snow....


----------



## paulm12

I started off-season maintenance on the Toros today. I washed down the 724, ran it out of gas for now, changed oil, opened the bottom end and cleaned & lubed. All looked good. Since this machine now has the Predator engine, with metal gas tank, I think I will go with keeping the tank full in the off-season (as directed in the Predator user manual) and running every 3 months or so. I also washed down the CCR2000, but didn't run it out of gas yet. I'm thinking we may still get 1 or 2 more snows this season, and the single stage should be fine.

I didn't even use the 421 this season, I only ran it in the garage one time in early January. Same for the 521, which my neighbor usually uses but did not this year. 

tx


----------



## 2.137269

thinking about doing the same, off season maintenance ready for storage, yesterday it hit 60 over night stayed at the upper 40 range. sadly it seems time to bring the mowers out of swap in the blowers than it's still march and the robins being seen this early normally drag some wet and cold in with them


----------



## RedOctobyr

Ugh, it feels early to be putting machines away. But with the way the "winter" is going, yeah, maybe I should drain the gas out of the 2-stage. And I could easily run the carb dry in the single-stage. It's seeming unlikely at the moment that I'll need the 2-stage again this season. Unless it's a pretty decent storm, I can just use the SS to clear everything.


----------



## paulm12

yeah, seems early, but no biggie. If we get a monster storm, I will be happy to bring the 2-stage out of its short hibernation. Also, funny timing for me, it was snowing quite hard here earlier this morning, but only for a few minutes, and it will be in the 40's later today. I think maybe the snow gods are messing with me. 

tx


----------



## Hanky

I took my El Toro to my local dealer for a major going over after 6 winters wife said I should so I listened.


----------



## paulm12

so I picked up a freebie Toro 524 (old school - 1980) last weekend in the neighborhood. PO said it hasn't run in over a year, and ran poorly then, just wanted it out of his garage. So I pushed it home on a small 4 wheel dolly, and took a look. Some early observations:


these things are tanks. But I wish it had a bigger engine.
the carb was bone dry, with the usual old gas sand (??) in the bottom of the bowl. But the throttle shaft had very little play, and everything else looked good, so I decided for a clean and rebuild. It holds 5 psi for over 10 minutes, Woohoo.
the auger is in very good shape.
the drive train seems ok, will look closer if I can get the engine running well.
the cylinder sump cover had a Tecumseh short block metal tag on it, so I think it had been replaced at some point.
the cylinder walls had some wear, not much cross-hatching, but we'll see what compression it can maintain.
there was alot of oil around one side of the head, so I thought it was a blown gasket. Upon closer look, the PO had not replaced the spacers holding up 2 of the head bolts (that also hold the gas tank bracket). So there was no direct pressure on the head in this corner. But the gasket looked brand new. Someone had been in there recently. Cylinder leak-down was not surprisingly very bad.
valve lash was high, especially exhaust, so I cleaned them well, and lapped both, a little extra lapping on the exhaust valve to get it into spec. They are now in spec, at the high end. There was plenty of material left on the valves, so hopefully this will work out.
the drive wheel axle had some side to side slop, so I took it off and noticed that it had been reassembled without some of the washers/spacers. Fortunately the wheels came off easily.
the skids had an interesting mod, but fortunately, again, they had prevented any wear on the auger housing itself.

Next step (waiting on a few parts) is to reassemble the engine and see how it runs. I only have around $20 in it so far. Hopefully the safety / interlock system is working.

tx


----------



## RIT333

Repower it with a HF predetor 212 cc engine, and you will never look back.


----------



## paulm12

RIT333 said:


> Repower it with a HF predetor 212 cc engine, and you will never look back.


way too easy, I enjoy getting these older engines running. And I really don't have a use for this snowblower. But I agree, if this engine is weak, then a Predator is an easy solution.

tx


----------



## ~smokey~

My Toro 824 came with this set of chains, so I made up a proper set with automotive "V" groove cross chains, so I now have one cross chain for every other lug on the tire and they fit nice and tight.


----------



## Hanky

Took my winter parka that is use for blowing snow to laundry mat for a wash and hung out to dry, now placed in a clean white bag and hung on El Toro ready for Nov.


----------



## Hanky

Moved El Toro to front of garage ready for Friday, 10cm of snow is the word on TV. All gassed up air in tires all good.


----------



## Hanky

Got all excited this morning , 3 in of snow in 24 hrs but then it stopped so no El Toro, Just used the snow shovel. . Soon we will have enough to blow..


----------



## MagnumB

Well I haven't replied in a while. Great to see People like Hanky still telling snow where to go and how to get there. Wanted to say hi to all of you and wish you the best snow season ever!

I still have my Toro 1128. Love that machine, and I use an EGO single stage for the skiffs of snow, we tend to get (locally) dry powdery snow. This year however has seen 2 wet snows, and the first snow was a foot and half. Now...wet ain't easy, but my machines handled it effortlessly. 

Love the forum upgrades since my last visit.


----------



## Hanky

Used El Toro to blow snow so I can use my 25 ft flag pole as a Christmas tree 20 ft diameter. Frozen snow was a bit of effort to blow.


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the 624 Powershift and the Powerlite for the first time in quite a while. No snow anywhere in the forecast. Oh well....


----------



## Pete826

I picked up a 2019 826 powermax at moving sale last week. Replaced gas , put in some new fuel with sea foam .Gave it a wash and 2 coats of wax good to go for this winter.


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the 210R, got closer to finishing the 'Dong motor install on my 524. Last year I robbed the carb and recoil off the 5hp 'cumsapart for my 624 Powershift. I know, the stories just get complicated....


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the 624 PowerShift, blew the 6 inches of white we were given by last nights event. Worked very well! I'm glad I listened to the Undertaker and grabbed one!


----------



## gibbs296

Also fired up and played with the CCR2000. The Suzuki motor seems just as strong as any other single stage I have used. Very solid machine!!


----------



## guybb3

Added my ArmorPro skids.


----------



## DennisCA

Blew the drive belt on my 828 last night, I live in metric land and there's a snow storm coming so I didn't have time to order a 3/8 x 34-5/8 belt from the US, at the local auto parts store they found a 10x875 mm v-belt from a fan instead, so I fitted it instead, was a few mm shorter than the original and I had to open up the blower both on the underside and onthe top to get it onto the wheels, but it fit.



















And man that black plastic cover for the belts, such a PITA to get back on, I wonder if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Rooskie

guybb3 said:


> Added my ArmorPro skids.
> View attachment 172582


Did you put the skinny end or the fat end out front? I had so much lift up I ended up putting the skinny end first.


----------



## Rooskie

DennisCA said:


> Blew the drive belt on my 828 last night, I live in metric land and there's a snow storm coming so I didn't have time to order a 3/8 x 34-5/8 belt from the US, at the local auto parts store they found a 10x875 mm v-belt from a fan instead, so I fitted it instead, was a few mm shorter than the original and I had to open up the blower both on the underside and onthe top to get it onto the wheels, but it fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man that black plastic cover for the belts, such a PITA to get back on, I wonder if I am doing something wrong.


I hate having to repair in the cold.


----------



## LouC

Replaced the paddles, scraper and belt on my 3000 GTS yesterday. Only tricky part is getting the nut on the torx fastener due to the design of the auger one on each side of the blade is tough to get to. To make the job easier:
thin vicegrips to hold the nut while you push the torx fitting into the rubber, warm up the paddles first if they were sitting in a cold garage and spray the holes and torx fittings with silicone this helps them slide in and stay where you want them to so you can get the nuts started.
This and fuel system maintenance (proper 2 cycle mix and stabilized fuel for not more than a year, non ethanol if possible) is about all these little 2 stroke machines ever need.


----------



## Ziggy65

DennisCA said:


> Blew the drive belt on my 828 last night, I live in metric land and there's a snow storm coming so I didn't have time to order a 3/8 x 34-5/8 belt from the US, at the local auto parts store they found a 10x875 mm v-belt from a fan instead, so I fitted it instead, was a few mm shorter than the original and I had to open up the blower both on the underside and onthe top to get it onto the wheels, but it fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man that black plastic cover for the belts, such a PITA to get back on, I wonder if I am doing something wrong.


It appears your tires are on backwards, you probably just need to flip the wheels from one side to the other.


----------



## RIT333

I have found that putting the tires on backwards gives you better traction. However, once I get above 30 mph, they tend to vibrate. LOL


----------



## Toro-J

Today I started up my recently purchased machine, from 3 weeks ago, just to hear it run, seeing that's the most I can do with it, with only an inch of snow on the ground.

It's been abnormally dry the last couple of months in Western Wisconsin, with a total of 2 inches of snow during the period and no rain.


----------



## DennisCA

Ziggy65 said:


> It appears your tires are on backwards, you probably just need to flip the wheels from one side to the other.
> 
> View attachment 173617


Might be I put them on wrong, I wonder if it makes a real difference either way though.


----------



## Rooskie

Husqy-J said:


> Today I started up my recently purchased machine, from 3 weeks ago, just to hear it run, seeing that's the most I can do with it, with only an inch of snow on the ground.
> 
> It's been abnormally dry the last couple of months in Western Wisconsin, with a total of 2 inches of snow during the period and no rain.
> View attachment 173625


Hey! Are your tires on backwards, as well?


----------



## Johnny G1

I'd say they are on the right way.


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the RatRod 5.524 and tossed the EOD rain/slop that fell last night. New tires were great, 'Dong motor fired up and purred along with plenty of power and a lot less noise than the Tecumseh. Impeller kit again showed its worth, no clogging. This old pig is growing on me....


----------



## 140278

DennisCA said:


> Blew the drive belt on my 828 last night, I live in metric land and there's a snow storm coming so I didn't have time to order a 3/8 x 34-5/8 belt from the US, at the local auto parts store they found a 10x875 mm v-belt from a fan instead, so I fitted it instead, was a few mm shorter than the original and I had to open up the blower both on the underside and onthe top to get it onto the wheels, but it fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man that black plastic cover for the belts, such a PITA to get back on, I wonder if I am doing something wrong.


NOPE! they are a big royal pain, wait till you pick up a stone and pop it though the acr plastic and have to change that, carriage bolts, 1/4x20 bolts with locking nuts under tight spots held in place by hex holes in the plastic that like to round out
toro states lifetime warranty but not covered is stone damage .yes it happens we kept 5 in stock at all times.


----------



## tpenfield

I'm really liking the new Toros with the all-metal bucket/impeller housing and chutes. The plastics, although probably fine, just seemed to 'cheapen' the machine. My only issue is that I have not found enough coins under the sofa cushions to buy one (yet) 😁


----------



## paulm12

tpenfield said:


> I'm really liking the new Toros with the all-metal bucket/impeller housing and chutes. The plastics, although probably fine, just seemed to 'cheapen' the machine. My only issue is that I have not found enough coins under the sofa cushions to buy one (yet) 😁


yeah , I keep looking for one of them newfangled "bit-coins".


----------



## 140278

tpenfield said:


> I'm really liking the new Toros with the all-metal bucket/impeller housing and chutes. The plastics, although probably fine, just seemed to 'cheapen' the machine. My only issue is that I have not found enough coins under the sofa cushions to buy one (yet) 😁


cheapened the machine is why toro went back to full metal, they simply looked cheap on the box store floors along side of the other brands , real world even a mtd looked better made ,not that they are may be metal, but cheaper inside, IE plastic transmissions that people can't see


----------



## 140278

tpenfield said:


> I'm really liking the new Toros with the all-metal bucket/impeller housing and chutes. The plastics, although probably fine, just seemed to 'cheapen' the machine. My only issue is that I have not found enough coins under the sofa cushions to buy one (yet) 😁


you and me both.


----------



## JJinQC

On my Toro 726 31-760 (49 years of loyal services).
Today:
Repaired broken starter cord (shortened by 3" and re-installed) and lubricated recoil assembly.
Replaced impeller/auger drive v-belt (part 26-9670, dimensions are 1/2" x 101,6 cm).
Machine keeps ticking, like a Timex.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

well none of the toro's i use need any repairs, with my foot still messed up i can't stand long enough to put the 12hp motor on the 624 frame, and we haven't had enough snow to blow even with a single stage so my toro's are just waiting for something to do


----------



## paulm12

detdrbuzzard said:


> well none of the toro's i use need any repairs, with my foot still messed up i can't stand long enough to put the 12hp motor on the 624 frame, and we haven't had enough snow to blow even with a single stage so my toro's are just waiting for something to do


wow, 12hp on a 624? that should work well ...

tx


----------



## JJinQC

On my Toro 726 31-760
Today I checked the compression of the motor using a threaded gauge (Full throttle, no choke):
Dry: first cord pull 54 lbs
after 6 cord pulls 70 lbs
with 4cc oil: first cord pull 70 lbs
after 6 cord pulls 85 lbs

Motor is a: Briggs & Stratton 7HP, Model 170402, Type 118501, Code 710 5251

Motor is running well.

I would welcome expert advice on these readings.


----------



## 140278

small ope engines have a fly weighted compression release built into the cam shaft exhaust lobe that holds the exhaust valve slightly off the seat by about .030 , when the engine fires up the weights retract the release lever into a grove in the camshaft
your pull reading is normal, if you have a electric starter you will get a full reading as it turns the motor fast enough to make the release retract


----------



## aa335

Fired up my Toro 421 single stage snowblower engine to make sure it is working before the upcoming storm of 5-9 inches of snow. Thinking about upgrading the new 821 with 250cc engine. I don't need it, but the larger engine is tempting. I always get an urge to upgrade something before the next storm.


----------



## paulm12

JJinQC said:


> On my Toro 726 31-760
> Today I checked the compression of the motor using a threaded gauge (Full throttle, no choke):
> Dry: first cord pull 54 lbs
> after 6 cord pulls 70 lbs
> with 4cc oil: first cord pull 70 lbs
> after 6 cord pulls 85 lbs
> 
> Motor is a: Briggs & Stratton 7HP, Model 170402, Type 118501, Code 710 5251
> 
> Motor is running well.
> 
> I would welcome expert advice on these readings.


yep, as captchas wrote, your readings appear normal for small engines with compression release. Cylinder leak-down readings are much more informative and repeatable. 

tx


----------



## oldschool77

I need to add pictures but a lot!

My '73 832 is getting new sneakers and recently I have been trying to tackle a few tune up and odds and ends with it.
My 90's 521 just got another older adjustable style carb ( I HATE the non adjustable/no air fuel screw ones) and a slew of other things like fuel line and shut off completed.

I think I am the only Toro geek that customizes his machines lol...pics to follow!


----------



## Ziggy65

I found this 1983 two stroke Power Shovel at the curb on garbage day, 15 or 20 years ago. All it needed was fresh gas.

We got 2 or 3 inches of snow overnight, so decided to fire up the little guy for the first time this year (started on 3rd pull). 

Below are some short videos I shot for those that have never seen these little screamers in action (even a mini EOD action  ).

First time posting home made videos, couldn't figure out how to edit 3 into one.


----------



## aa335

Nobody throws that out around here. I can't even find one on craigslist. Looks like a fun machine to have around early on Sunday morning.


----------



## LouC

Used the lil Toro 2 stroke to clear the 12-18” we got here in Long Island. With the big piles left by the plow I break them up with a shovel first then the small blower can get rid of it.

PS I was able to find a spare Suzuki 2 stroke engine & electric starter unit on eBay for a great price! Piston looks like new through the exhaust port. Prop will never have to replace mine but like having spares.


----------



## JJinQC

captchas said:


> small ope engines have a fly weighted compression release built into the cam shaft exhaust lobe that holds the exhaust valve slightly off the seat by about .030 , when the engine fires up the weights retract the release lever into a grove in the camshaft
> your pull reading is normal, if you have a electric starter you will get a full reading as it turns the motor fast enough to make the release retract


Following your comment I watched several videos on "compression release mechanism" which I did not know anything about. Very informative, went to bed feeling as an expert. Thanks!


----------



## JJinQC

paulm12 said:


> yep, as captchas wrote, your readings appear normal for small engines with compression release. Cylinder leak-down readings are much more informative and repeatable.
> 
> tx


I watched videos on the "leak down test" and I went to bed more knowledgeable feeling like an expert! Thanks!


----------



## wfd44

Been using the backup 824xl lately.

The throttle shaft was seized on my Power Max HD. Replaced the carb and it ran great but wouldn’t shut off. Apparently, I had unplug the kill wire from the coil in the process. Got that rectified and it wouldn’t answer the throttle. Took it apart for the third time today. Adjusted the Governor and tested it out in some icy stuff from last week‘s storm of the century. All is good now. Ready for 3-6” tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## paulm12

I installed a larger pilot jet on the 724 with Predator 212. Went from stock 015 to 018. I had previously installed a larger main jet. I expect at least 5 more hp now.

tx


----------



## blowman

Ziggy65 said:


> I found this 1983 two stroke Power Shovel at the curb on garbage day, 15 or 20 years ago. All it needed was fresh gas.
> 
> We got 2 or 3 inches of snow overnight, so decided to fire up the little guy for the first time this year (started on 3rd pull).
> 
> Below are some short videos I shot for those that have never seen these little screamers in action (even a mini EOD action  ).
> 
> First time posting home made videos, couldn't figure out how to edit 3 into one.


I would like one of these. Any idea where a person could find one. I have a Toro 726TE and love the heck out of the two stroke.


----------



## Ziggy65

blowman said:


> I would like one of these. Any idea where a person could find one. I have a Toro 726TE and love the heck out of the two stroke.


Toro only made these from 1983-85, so they are pretty rare. I would suggest keeping an eye out for one on Facebook marketplace or Craigslist or posting on this forum that you are looking for one.
They are a cool little machine.


----------



## 140278

5 more hp out of a predator 212 with a bigger jet? that isn't going to happen, smoother running yes. than i know your joking about a big jump in hp with out major race parts and machine work. . 

took my max apart yesterday split the sections, pulled the auger assembly out and apart, added grease zerks to the auger and impeller bearings , found the bearings were all running dry, the augers rusting to the shaft, what a job cleaning them up to remove the rust, sadly the pits i couldn't get out, reassembled with a heavy coating of marine never seize . did a careful inspection of the belts , the auger bearing when i greased it up, the water that came out of the sections of the shell was unreal 

what amazed me was how every bolt snapped clean off when removing the lock nuts, both auger, both impeller and both wheels "again for a 4th time" the holes in the shafts are larger than the item which allows side rock under usage strain which seems to weaken them . the 1/4 bolts rock in a 7mm hole the 5/16 in a very slightly larger 9mm 

upside it was good being out of the house for a few hours in the garage away from the other half , making sure the machine is in good shape to handle what's coming down right now, but not seeing that it will need a major trip to the sand blaster come spring , what a rust bucket there's not one part or panel not rusting from under the paint now, even the drip shield under the motor for keeping water off the belts is rusted


----------



## PhilThefarmer

Well, I am wrenching on my old 1132 snowblower(toro), It is running pretty well, but I am confused, because I can't find any good pic of all the linkage on it, I don't know if my linkage are good the way they are or not, I need to get it those pic so I can put the linkage where they really should be at, because my other small ariens 824 deluxe 1974 cought fire the other day, so it is out of the game for now, but I still need something to blow the snow, the 1132 is the only snowblower at my cottage that is able to throw snow right now, the ariens is salvageable, carb is is really good shape, trottle linkage and other thing need to be change, but it is a good machine too


----------



## LouC

was able to get the last of the spares I wanted for my CCR 3000, the electric starter unit for the Suzuki 2 stroke. Its a forever machine now! Engine, carb, starter, misc hardware etc all spares.


----------



## wfd44

Ran the Powermax around the yard tonight cleaning up behind the plow. The more I use this machine the better I like it. Plenty of power, intuitive controls. Need to adjust both clutch cables. The only thing I would like to have is better light(s). Going to look at LED upgrades, I guess.


----------



## Stryderlis

Picked up a used 1030 today in my Honda Odyssey van(almost didn’t fit). Had to remove the chute control assembly to make it fit but it was a hell of a deal for only 575. Looks like previous owner had a gravel driveway or something, the chute looks pretty dinged up but everything works as much as i can test it in April. Gonna have to get it really for summer storage now.


----------



## harry398

micah68kj said:


> Put new shoes on my new (old, 1995) 724 today. I'm happy! If I should happen to wear this side down I can flip them and recut the angles. These are HDPE. I don't believe I'll wear them out but if I do I'll make the next pair from UHMW.


wow...that looks nice! hmmm.......... HDPE poly ethylene I used to deliver all sorts of plastic pellets.... got me thinking now.......

where did you "aquire" those from?


----------



## Smsimpson

I ran across a sad sight today. I was taking a bunch of aluminum cans to the local recycle center, and on a flatbed cart is a disassembled Toro snowblower. I should have taken a photo but didn't. It was a 521 model with a newer OHV engine. I don't know Toro models, so not sure how old it was. I saw no rust, and the tires looked brand new! 
I'm waiting there thinking "I have three machines older than this (maybe ten year old) unit, and they are all in working order". 
78 Ariens compact ST504, 1980 MW/Gilson 20" compact, 1992 Simplicity 522e.


----------



## paulm12

Smsimpson said:


> I ran across a sad sight today. I was taking a bunch of aluminum cans to the local recycle center, and on a flatbed cart is a disassembled Toro snowblower. I should have taken a photo but didn't. It was a 521 model with a newer OHV engine. I don't know Toro models, so not sure how old it was. I saw no rust, and the tires looked brand new!
> I'm waiting there thinking "I have three machines older than this (maybe ten year old) unit, and they are all in working order".
> 78 Ariens compact ST504, 1980 MW/Gilson 20" compact, 1992 Simplicity 522e.


yep, sad indeed. The 521 is a great machine, I have 2. And neither with the OHV engine.


----------



## Hanky

Fired up the 1128 HD, drove up and down the driveway neighbors came over and said I am nuts, we are only to get 3 days of rain storms.


----------



## paulm12

fired up the PredaToro 724 after 6 months with empty tank and carb. Mid-90s 724 with a 2 year old Predator 212 cc. Full choke, half throttle, started on the first pull. I like working on the old flat-heads, but man these OHV engines are just so much smoother.

Oh, my neighbors know I'm nuts


----------



## wfd44

Sold an 824XL that I had for a rental property we sold last year. It sat for 7 months or more and fired up on the first pull. Gave it a quick service while the buyer waited then loaded it in their truck.


----------



## KJSeller

I removed the shear pins trying to figure out the sizes of them. They are hard to find in stock in the local stores.


----------



## dcinma

wfd44 said:


> Sold an 824XL that I had for a rental property we sold last year. It sat for 7 months or more and fired up on the first pull. Gave it a quick service while the buyer waited then loaded it in their truck.
> View attachment 181691


Do I see Chevy Rallye Wheels on the car under the cover?


----------



## Ziggy65

How about the mid 60's Ski Doo in the corner.


----------



## wfd44

Good eyes there. 1973 Corvette and 1965 Ski Doo Olympique


----------



## gibbs296

Fired up the new\used single stage, swapped to a shorter auger belt on my boogered up 524 with an OHV 5.5 hp 'dong motor as it was slipping a bit last year. It starts\runs great. I guess we are ready for snow. The hs621 and P








owershift 624 might take a year off.


----------



## KJSeller

Added an led light to my new to me toro 826le. Trying to get the switch to work to turn the light when I don't want it on.


----------



## gibbs296

First time using the Powerclear 180 in minimal snow.Started great, ran great, love the little singles, especially the Toros!!


----------



## wfd44

Getting ready for an expected 6-9” tonight. Changed the engine oil and topped off the gear oil.


----------



## wfd44

Ran the Power Max 826 HD for an hour or so cleaning up six inches in from the sidewalks, doorways and in front of the garage doors.


----------



## dcinma

Not today, but over the weekend. 
Installed the adjustable high speed mixture screw kit on my 2020 Powermax 8/24 OE.
In another post I mentioned that it seemed to be jetted too lean, can't wait to see how it performs. 
Clean, lube, new ngk plug, air tires, install roller skids.
Oil was changed before storage last spring, full synthetic.


----------



## paulm12

finally got to move some snow today. Forecast was for 4" to 8", but as of tonight there was only around 4" total. So I got out the CCR2500 after 11 months hibernation. I added some fresh pre-mix, primed it 5 times, choke, and it started after a few pulls. After 20 seconds I released the choke, let it idle for about a minute, and got to it. The snow was light, and it worked flawlessly, even on the EOD stuff. I did my driveway and a few neighbor's as well, plus about 200' of sidewalk. Ran out of gas just as I was finishing the neighbor drive. He'll have to shovel the last bit !!

I don't like the 2 cycle smell all that much after a while, but the engine just runs so well. 24 years old and still going strong. 

tx


----------



## wfd44

We got 4“ or 5” yesterday. Did some clean up last night and wrapped that up this morning.


----------



## Darby

Cleaned up the drive today with the Powerlite. I am starting to really enjoy that new to me old thing. Surprising spunk.


----------



## wfd44

dcinma said:


> Not today, but over the weekend.
> Installed the adjustable high speed mixture screw kit on my 2020 Powermax 8/24 OE.
> In another post I mentioned that it seemed to be jetted too lean, can't wait to see how it performs.
> Clean, lube, new ngk plug, air tires, install roller skids.
> Oil was changed before storage last spring, full synthetic.


Where did you get the high speed mixture screw kit?


----------



## KJSeller

I need to adjust the auger cable for the next snowfall to make it tighter. I don't think the tension is good enough and last time it didn't do the best job at clearing the snow.


----------



## Tosh

I picked up a 1995 Toro 724 blower for $170. It appears to have been garaged and maintained well. I’m no expert, but could find nothing that requires immediate fixing or adjustment. I’ve made repairs to my neighbor’s similar vintage 724 and was impressed by the 724’s solid all-metal construction and simplicity. I have a Toro 721qzr for smaller snows. This 724 will be for the occasional 10”+ snows, as I’m planning to sell my suv with plow in the near future. There’s a plug-in Toro 1800 for deck clearing.

In the next few days, I’ll do a more thorough inspection and some cleaning, lubricating, and greasing. l’ll do the impeller modification as well, and hope that the possible snowstorm (NYC Metro) next weekend comes to fruition so that I can give it a test drive.


----------



## sledman8002002

Gave the 928 a full workout yesterday...


----------



## paulm12

Tosh said:


> I picked up a 1995 Toro 724 blower for $170. It appears to have been garaged and maintained well. I’m no expert, but could find nothing that requires immediate fixing or adjustment. I’ve made repairs to my neighbor’s similar vintage 724 and was impressed by the 724’s solid all-metal construction and simplicity. I have a Toro 721qzr for smaller snows. This 724 will be for the occasional 10”+ snows, as I’m planning to sell my suv with plow in the near future. There’s a plug-in Toro 180 for deck clearing.
> 
> In the next few days, I’ll do a more thorough inspection and some cleaning, lubricating, and greasing. l’ll do the impeller modification as well, and hope that the possible snowstorm (NYC Metro) next weekend comes to fruition so that I can give it a test drive.


Hey Tosh: great machine, I have the same model and year. I agree on checking out all the fluids for now, and identifying off-season repairs. Hopefully you will get that good snow next weekend.


----------



## KJSeller

We got about 15-20 inches of snow. I had to tighten the auger cable since the belt was slipping. She worked like a champ after that.


----------



## sledman8002002

Roughly 7 or 8 hours of use in the last coupla days, this machine's capabilities has not failed to impress me.


----------



## KJSeller

sledman8002002 said:


> Roughly 7 or 8 hours of use in the last coupla days, this machine's capabilities has not failed to impress me.
> 
> View attachment 187142
> 
> View attachment 187143


How much gas did you use after 8 hours?


----------



## sledman8002002

Not sure exactly, it has a large tank I'd top off now and then. I filled it at days end yesterday, I'd be guessing 3 gallons total?


----------



## KJSeller

Good to know. I'm guessing you've got a big property to clear. 

I need to order a fuel shut off and some fuel line and filter as part of my after season maintenance.


----------



## sledman8002002

KJSeller said:


> I'm guessing you've got a big property to clear.


Quite a bit yes. I take lots of breaks and that's usually when I top them off. I'm finding the consumption rate is very good in my eyes tho.


----------



## wfd44

Ran the 826 Power Max HD for about an hour cleaning up from the latest “Storm of the Century.”


----------



## Hanky

I checked fluids and all ready for morning as could get 15 to 20 cm with luck I hope


----------



## aa335

Checked on the little Powerlite and Powerclear to see if its still in the garage. Still there, in the same spot a week ago. Now where is that snow?


----------



## Hanky

The snow did not get here ground is white but 1 cm , a sad day.


----------



## sledman8002002

I feel for you guys lacking the snow, I'd offer you all a few truck loads if I could.
Just for kicks I ran a few more fun passes yesterday before final cleanup with the plow truck


----------



## tpenfield

I used 2 of My Toro machines on the Northeast January 2022 Snowmageddon 

Toro 521: The summer house (15-18" of snow) the 521 (with 212cc Predator) did fine. I did the storm in 2 passes . . . each time about 8" of snow.

Toro Powershift 824: My primary residence had about 18" of snow and I did the storm the day after in a single pass. It threw the snow like a monster.


----------



## Hanky

Your lucky to get a reasonable amount to play with my best this winter 1/2 of yours.


----------



## sledman8002002

I've put somewhere between 12 - 14 hours on it so far, yesterday I had some time and decided to give it a little love with an oil change.


----------



## Tosh

Today I tightened the adjustment screw by the throttle lever of my new-to-me 1995 Toro 724, using a tachometer to set wide open rpm’s to 3600. The machine worked fine in 9 inches of fluffy snow a couple of weeks ago, but it didn’t sound all that robust. Rpm’s were 2500. Much better now! Now I just need some heavy wet snow for a good test run.


----------



## paulm12

yeah, 2500 is too low. But note also that the Toro spec for that engine is 3300 +/- 150 rpm. Running at 3600 does put additional strain on the engine and the auger system. Many people do run these flat-head engines at that rpm, just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## Tosh

Paul,

I very much appreciate your info. I searched around the web and couldn’t find the rpm for my machine, so I went with the general max of 3600 rpm.
I’ll recalibrate.


----------



## IndyColtFan420

I bought this 524 a week ago for $50. It was made in 1978. It had bad points in it, so instead of messing with it, I dropped a brand new 7.5 HP electric start Predator clone engine in it. I had to order a crank shaft adaptor for it because the old engine was a 1" crank, the new engine is a 3/4" crank. I'll be installing it tomorrow. I'm also going to install a battery tray and battery on it, and I have to buy new tires and rims for it. I beat the living hell outta the rims to get them off, so now they're toast. It's in pretty good condition other than that. The only rust is a little surface rust on the handles. Someone tapped the safety lever down, so I have to clean up that sticky mess. What size axle is on this thing? Is it a 3/4" axle? Will the rims pictured below work?


----------



## tpenfield

The chain on my PowerShift 824 came off the drive sprocket  I had to use the Troy-Bilt 2410 to clear the freshly fallen snow. I'm not loving the full transmission of the Powershift . . . seems to be rather finicky. . . then the chain fell off.

I should probably take the tranny apart for maintenance, but I went through it a few years ago. Would hate for that to be a recurring theme.


----------



## paulm12

IndyColtFan420 said:


> I bought this 524 a week ago for $50. It was made in 1978. It had bad points in it, so instead of messing with it, I dropped a brand new 7.5 HP electric start Predator clone engine in it. I had to order a crank shaft adaptor for it because the old engine was a 1" crank, the new engine is a 3/4" crank. I'll be installing it tomorrow. I'm also going to install a battery tray and battery on it, and I have to buy new tires and rims for it. I beat the living hell outta the rims to get them off, so now they're toast. It's in pretty good condition other than that. The only rust is a little surface rust on the handles. Someone tapped the safety lever down, so I have to clean up that sticky mess. What size axle is on this thing? Is it a 3/4" axle? Will the rims pictured below work?


The 7.5 hp engine will do well on that machine. You'll have to measure the offsets on the wheels to see what fits. I think that the small frame Toros were 3/4" shaft, and the intermediate frame, like yours, was 7/8".


----------



## IndyColtFan420

paulm12 said:


> The 7.5 hp engine will do well on that machine. You'll have to measure the offsets on the wheels to see what fits. I think that the small frame Toros were 3/4" shaft, and the intermediate frame, like yours, was 7/8".


I just put the pully on today. It works really good. I'm going to do the impeller mod kit now. I'll have to measure those rims when I get a chance. I'm not worried about the offset. I have a cut off wheel.... lol


----------



## KJSeller

I upgraded my hour meter, with an hour meter/tachometer combo that has a backlight.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i didn't do anything with my toro's today, the 3 - 6 " of snow we were to get was more like .3 inches of snow


----------



## KJSeller

I cleaned up the Storm from last night only got 3 inches or so more wet snow at the bottom. Tachometer is nice to have to see the revs and set the speed accordingly.


----------



## wfd44

Did final cleanup of about 6” from yesterday’s storm. Might be the last run of the season. Time will tell.


----------



## paulm12

with some warmer weather I decided to clean up a few snowblowers (I haven't drained the gas or changed the oil though). The CCR and the 724 w/Predator. I had repainted the 724 about 6 years ago and installed new impeller bushing and auger bushings. They have held up quite well. The Predator was added 2 years ago. I am very happy with this machine. 















Over the weekend I picked up a cheap 521 that looked pretty good in pics. Was thiking of cleaning it up, and maybe adding a Predator engine if needed. No such luck, along with a very tired engine, the auger and housing had been (poorly) repainted a few years back. The bushings were wore out, there were missing bolts in places, the carb was reassembled with missing gaskets, it had a wrong belt, etc The PO did not try to hide any issues, he had bought is for parts, and now just wanted it gone. For $20 I will keep the wheels/tires and a few other things, and part out the rest.


----------



## KJSeller

paulm12 said:


> with some warmer weather I decided to clean up a few snowblowers (I haven't drained the gas or changed the oil though). The CCR and the 724 w/Predator. I had repainted the 724 about 6 years ago and installed new impeller bushing and auger bushings. They have held up quite well. The Predator was added 2 years ago. I am very happy with this machine.
> 
> View attachment 191110
> View attachment 191111
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up a cheap 521 that looked pretty good in pics. Was thiking of cleaning it up, and maybe adding a Predator engine if needed. No such luck, along with a very tired engine, the auger and housing had been (poorly) repainted a few years back. The bushings were wore out, there were missing bolts in places, the carb was reassembled with missing gaskets, it had a wrong belt, etc The PO did not try to hide any issues, he had bought is for parts, and now just wanted it gone. For $20 I will keep the wheels/tires and a few other things, and part out the rest.
> 
> View attachment 191112


Yes some owners don't give these machines the love they deserve.


----------



## paulm12

I finished the tear-down of the 521 I got a few weeks ago. This is the one with alot of miles on it. The engine was tired, there was a crappy repaint a few years ago, a few bad repairs over the years, the drive disc was very worn, etc. But still I was surprised at the amount of wear on the auger gearbox helical gear. They always show wear, and I understand that helical gears do wear more than spur gears, but I haven't seen one wore this much. I wonder how many more years this would last?


----------



## paulm12

I picked up a 1973 Toro 526, model 31663 for $20, PO was moving. I never had a large frame Toro, and wow, that impeller housing is huge !! Anyways, not sure on the plan. Rust is starting, but not bad. Carb box is missing, carb is plugged, bottom panel missing, engine is tired, we'll see what else. I really just wanted to buy it in order to compare it to the medium and small frame machines, quite a difference.


----------



## KJSeller

Did some after season maintenance. Changed the oil, drained and refilled the gear oil, removed the wheels and applied anti seize to the shafts, opened the belly pan and cleaned the frictions disc and rubber wheel and applied chain lube to the chain. Need to drain the gas tank, but waiting to put the blower into my shed by the end of April.


----------



## paulm12

KJSeller said:


> Did some after season maintenance. Changed the oil, drained and refilled the gear oil, removed the wheels and applied anti seize to the shafts, opened the belly pan and cleaned the frictions disc and rubber wheel and applied chain lube to the chain. Need to drain the gas tank, but waiting to put the blower into my shed by the end of April.


how often do you change the gear oil?


----------



## KJSeller

paulm12 said:


> how often do you change the gear oil?


I bought the blower last October and was unsure if/when the PO changed it, so I changed it last October and just now. This blower is easier to do that my Craftsman. I think I'll change it once a year. It doesn't take that much gear oil and I bought a 1 liter bottle.


----------



## Hanky

I uncovered El Toro, and this weekend after I do the winter tire change will go over my 1128 Power Max HD.


----------



## KJSeller

The other day I tried to start up my Toro 826LE. Wouldn't start. I left the gas in it with stabilizer, but it djdnt have a fuel shut off valve. Looked up some videos on YouTube and Donyboy had one tip with using carb cleaner sprayed into the carb. I pressed the button on the carb bowl to get rid of the old gas. 

Was surprised that it started right up with this procedure. Next step is to replace the fuel line and add a shut off valve.


----------



## Hanky

Thought for sure I would use El Toro this morning but only 3 inches of dry snow so hand shoveled it that sucks.


----------



## KJSeller

We haven't had any snow yet. I started it up and let it run for a few minutes, then turned off the fuel knob and let it die out. Then I waxed the outer bucket with Meguiars cleaner wax.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i'm thinking about doing something to one of my Toro's tomorrow, i didn't have time today


----------



## tabora

I put my Toro ZeroTurn away for the winter; does that count?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

got my 2450 running earlier today, i'll try and get one of my 521's running soon. with a working 521 ( and the 2450 ) i'll be more than ready for some snow


----------



## wfd44

Moved the Power Max into position for servicing. Got to love the lift table. One of my favorite tool investments.


----------



## PhilThefarmer

Did a full pre-winter service on my old style 826, greased up everything, just need the oil change now, didn,t have enough oil for 2 snowblower, and home snowblower was priority #1, the toro has a little issue with manual recoil,but I can easely start it with the electric start. Will need to buy another pack of oil for the toro, also, it drive but doesn,t have the lever for the wheel clutch, nor the assembly, just the part that connect the wheels to the drive shaft


----------



## wfd44

Full service and tree rat eviction on the Power Max HD 826 in anticipation of 1-3-6“ Friday and Saturday.


----------



## oldschool77

OK! I may as well start from the top! I loved the two Toros in the first picture but I found out the hard way that 521 had low/bad compression despite running well. Couldn't throw a single flake under load so I gave it to someone else to save and cut my losses. 832 was on its second motor and ran well but always felt the 8hp was labored in heavy wet snow for the size of the bucket so I sold it to my friend. 832 shined with the impeller mod when conditions were good.

Second pic is my repowered 621 I bought already converted and it throws snow like it is its job all day long. Very powerful for its compact size. Predators are underrated for power they are stock at over 8hp for a claimed 6hp. Had a vacuum issue of sorts with the gas cap not venting well and fixed it by removing one of the rings inside to allow vapor to leave properly without a ton of leaks. No impeller mod (yet) as the tolerance is pretty close and the extra power kind of pushes through wet snow well.

Not pictured is a little old ladies 1132 I am getting back from the shop today. If I only found it over the summer I could have torn down the updraft carb myself but this time of year I was just too busy to take it all apart. Paid a small fortune to fix (idled on spray but couldn't hold idle without choke) since the tank was internally rusted badly and needed replacement but I will post it soon when I grab it tomorrow. Was well maintained but stored with gas briefly and was gummed up. 

I am a super vintage Toro geek and still looking eventually for a decent condition Snow Hound single stage that doesn't have carb issues lol. I have sweatshirts/banners/decals etc all in the mancave haha. They just became fun to work on during COVID and not old enough (like my old snowbirds) that I can't readily find parts.


----------



## oldschool77

Folks do you simply run your Toro's out of fuel every season and wrap/cover? Do you treat an old 1132 original Briggs motor the same way you would treat a new Predator 212 for long term storage? Anyone use TruFuel? Just regular gas? I like being proactive but I don't mind starting these machines every few months if it helps in the long run. 

THANKS!


----------



## wfd44

oldschool77 said:


> Folks do you simply run your Toro's out of fuel every season and wrap/cover? Do you treat an old 1132 original Briggs motor the same way you would treat a new Predator 212 for long term storage? Anyone use TruFuel? Just regular gas? I like being proactive but I don't mind starting these machines every few months if it helps in the long run.
> 
> THANKS!


Personally, I siphon/drain as much fuel as I can out of the tank and run the carb dry - expect a little leakage from the carb as the gaskets get Re-wetted. Effective this year I have a gas station within reasonable distance that offers non-ethanol fuel. So, all of my small engine equipment (2 and 4 stroke) gets non-ethanol pump gas. I was using Tru-fuel/Husqvarna pre-mix in my 2 stroke stuff, but not any more.


----------



## KJSeller

oldschool77 said:


> Folks do you simply run your Toro's out of fuel every season and wrap/cover? Do you treat an old 1132 original Briggs motor the same way you would treat a new Predator 212 for long term storage? Anyone use TruFuel? Just regular gas? I like being proactive but I don't mind starting these machines every few months if it helps in the long run.
> 
> THANKS!


On my previous craftsman I ran the tank dry. With this larger toro I need to drive it into my shed, so last year (1st year of ownership) I didn't run it dry and didn't have a fuel shutoff.

Gave me a hard time starting until I drained the carb bowl and shot some carb cleaner into the throat of the carb. 

I use 91 octane and stabilizer and now use the fuel shut off. I'll probably start the blower every month or 6 weeks when it's in the shed to keep it ready.


----------



## meierjn

Well, I finally got bout 2 hours on my new 821 QZE so I did the recommended initial oil change. I took my time after warming it up and through tilting it back got what I think was most of the oil. I should have measured the volume that I got out. The manual says to add 3/4 of the 70ml of 24oz capacity and then let sit for 3 minutes and then check the level. After following this procedure, I ended up putting in close to, it not the full 70ml. I'll check it again today to make sure its not overfilled.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

oldschool77 said:


> Folks do you simply run your Toro's out of fuel every season and wrap/cover? Do you treat an old 1132 original Briggs motor the same way you would treat a new Predator 212 for long term storage? Anyone use TruFuel? Just regular gas? I like being proactive but I don't mind starting these machines every few months if it helps in the long run.
> 
> THANKS!


there is soo much seafoam in my Toro's that this 521 started right up after not being run in three years, hope i have the same luck with







the others


----------

